# Mi date un consiglio?



## anpi (9 Giugno 2010)

ciao a tutti,

non sono nuova sul forum,avevo già scritto in passato perchè avevo bisogno di uno sfogo..non mi fidavo molto del mio ragazzo ma speravo che col tempo le cose migliorassero e invece...purtoppo esiste un social network maledetto..Facebook..e così ho scoperto che una ragazza lo ha approcciato e lui ovviamente non si è tirato indietro...ho scoperto la cosa per caso poichè lui ha dienticato l'account aperto..che fesso..il problema è che mi ha nascosto il fatto di aver fatto 'amicizia' su FB ma io l'ho scoperto e presa dalla rabbia ho installato sul pc un programma per scoprire le sue pwd..adesso posso controllare la sua posta e FB..lei ci prova spudoratamente..lui le ha scritto che la sua foto gli sta turbando il sonno...lei le ha mandato un messaggio con l'indirizzo dell'ufficio in cui lavora dicendo 'caffè,pranzo o cena e ora vediamo che succede'...io ho letto tutto a sua insaputa e mi sono incazzata come una iena,è una settimana che ci discuto..lui nn sa che ho le sue pwd e alla richiesta da parte mia di farmi leggere la sua posta lui si è tirato indietro e il giorno dopo ha cancellato tutti i messaggi di lei...mi ha detto che si è vero che si è sentito attratto da lei e che però la cosa è finita lì..mi ha negato il fatto di avere ulteriori suoi contatti (telefono etc..)ma io so che nn è vero perchè in quella email c'era tutto...io ovviamente mi sono scritta il suo numero e adesso proverò a cercarlo sul suo telefono visto che sono convinta che nn solo ce l'ha ma che anche lo abbia registrato sotto un altro nome...che pena...cmq premetto che lui è un tipo che,purtoppo per me, ama fare il galletto con le ragazze...questo lo so bene e cerco anche in parte di accettarlo,nel limite consentito però...mi continua a dire che se così nn fosse nn starebbe qui con me..viviamo insieme da piu di un anno,questa volta però mi sento davvero ferita perchè per me quella persona rappresenta un pericolo reale..lo so forse avrei dovuto lasciarlo subito ma non ci riesco,sono troppo innamorata di lui e se così ci sto male so che se lo lasciassi ci starei peggio...vi prego datemi un consiglio su come affrontare la situazione!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

Ma pensi che lui faccia sul serio o che voglia giocare?
Se fosse il secondo caso...tra voi il rapporto è seduttivo e giocoso?


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> 
> non sono nuova sul forum,avevo già scritto in passato perchè avevo bisogno di uno sfogo..non mi fidavo molto del mio ragazzo ma speravo che col tempo le cose migliorassero e invece...purtoppo esiste un social network maledetto..Facebook..e così ho scoperto che una ragazza lo ha approcciato e lui ovviamente non si è tirato indietro...ho scoperto la cosa per caso poichè lui ha dienticato l'account aperto..che fesso..il problema è che mi ha nascosto il fatto di aver fatto 'amicizia' su FB ma io l'ho scoperto e presa dalla rabbia ho installato sul pc un programma per scoprire le sue pwd..adesso posso controllare la sua posta e FB..lei ci prova spudoratamente..lui le ha scritto che la sua foto gli sta turbando il sonno...lei le ha mandato un messaggio con l'indirizzo dell'ufficio in cui lavora dicendo 'caffè,pranzo o cena e ora vediamo che succede'...io ho letto tutto a sua insaputa e mi sono incazzata come una iena,è una settimana che ci discuto..lui nn sa che ho le sue pwd e alla richiesta da parte mia di farmi leggere la sua posta lui si è tirato indietro e il giorno dopo ha cancellato tutti i messaggi di lei...mi ha detto che si è vero che si è sentito attratto da lei e che però la cosa è finita lì..mi ha negato il fatto di avere ulteriori suoi contatti (telefono etc..)ma io so che nn è vero perchè in quella email c'era tutto...io ovviamente mi sono scritta il suo numero e adesso proverò a cercarlo sul suo telefono visto che sono convinta che nn solo ce l'ha ma che anche lo abbia registrato sotto un altro nome...che pena...cmq premetto che lui è un tipo che,purtoppo per me, ama fare il galletto con le ragazze...questo lo so bene e cerco anche in parte di accettarlo,nel limite consentito però...mi continua a dire che se così nn fosse nn starebbe qui con me..viviamo insieme da piu di un anno,questa volta però mi sento davvero ferita perchè per me quella persona rappresenta un pericolo reale..*lo so forse avrei dovuto lasciarlo subito ma non ci riesco,sono troppo innamorata di lui e se così ci sto male so che se lo lasciassi ci starei peggio...vi prego datemi un consiglio su come affrontare la situazione*!!


Benvenuta!
Bè, ti sei risposta da sola, che consiglio vuoi? preferisci vivere nel dubbio vivendo e costruendoti una vita/famiglia insieme ad un "galletto" come tu lo hai definito piuttosto che lasciarlo...
Quanti anni hai? sembra uan domanda scema ma fa la differenza a volte... 
uno che a 20-25 anni fa il galletto e nascodne mail, contatti, incontri anche se convive fresco fresco con la morosa un potenziale fedifrago pare esserlo.... tu sei disposta a passarci sopra? sei disposta a controllare per altri mesi o anni o tutta la vita le sue password? magari cambia eh.... la cosa che non capisco è come si faccia dopo 1 anno di convivenza (quindi suppongo quando si stia ancora mici mici assieme condividendo ancora come novità la spesa, le bollette, il letto, il bagno, le vacanze, i progetti) a fare il galletto o la galletta... non è un giudizio di merito o demerito... voglio dire che nel tuo caso non credo gli manchino gli stimoli da parte tua (e viceversa) dopo 1 anno... non credo ti servano consigli: credo tu debba prendere il toro per le palle, buttargli in faccia la realtà, dirgli che non si costruisce nulla con uno di cui ti chiederai in eterno se preferisce fare il maschietto (tu dici galletto) con le altre o l'uomo con te e fargli capire che ti ha deluso.... magari ti ama sul serio, c'ha 'sto caratteraccio ancora da ragazzotto e cambia capendo che non è quelal la strada da perseguire.... o magari non cambia affatto e allora, alla prox deviazione non confessata (in realtà non ci hai detto se hai avuto sospetto che avesse concluso con altre....il gallettaggio è fine al sentirsi fighetto o al concludere? perchè anche questa è cosa assai diversa!) dovrai chiederti sul serio se vuoi accanto un uomo così e se il tuo mestiere per il futuro dovrà essere il detective privato!
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## anpi (9 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma pensi che lui faccia sul serio o che voglia giocare?
> Se fosse il secondo caso...tra voi il rapporto è seduttivo e giocoso?



Ma come si fa a 'giocare' cosi??è vero che fa piacere a tutti essere corteggiati,però c'è un limite..credo!noi per il momento non abbiamo problemi di sesso..non capisco se riesce a recitare cosi bene...il problema è che lui rigira sempre la situazione dicendo che sono io che mi costruisco castelli su cose che nn sono mai avvenute..


----------



## anpi (9 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> Bè, ti sei risposta da sola, che consiglio vuoi? preferisci vivere nel dubbio vivendo e costruendoti una vita/famiglia insieme ad un "galletto" come tu lo hai definito piuttosto che lasciarlo...
> Quanti anni hai? sembra uan domanda scema ma fa la differenza a volte...
> uno che a 20-25 anni fa il galletto e nascodne mail, contatti, incontri anche se convive fresco fresco con la morosa un potenziale fedifrago pare esserlo.... tu sei disposta a passarci sopra? sei disposta a controllare per altri mesi o anni o tutta la vita le sue password? magari cambia eh.... la cosa che non capisco è come si faccia dopo 1 anno di convivenza (quindi suppongo quando si stia ancora mici mici assieme condividendo ancora come novità la spesa, le bollette, il letto, il bagno, le vacanze, i progetti) a fare il galletto o la galletta... non è un giudizio di merito o demerito... voglio dire che nel tuo caso non credo gli manchino gli stimoli da parte tua (e viceversa) dopo 1 anno... non credo ti servano consigli: credo tu debba prendere il toro per le palle, buttargli in faccia la realtà, dirgli che non si costruisce nulla con uno di cui ti chiederai in eterno se preferisce fare il maschietto (tu dici galletto) con le altre o l'uomo con te e fargli capire che ti ha deluso.... magari ti ama sul serio, c'ha 'sto caratteraccio ancora da ragazzotto e cambia capendo che non è quelal la strada da perseguire.... o magari non cambia affatto e allora, alla prox deviazione non confessata (in realtà non ci hai detto se hai avuto sospetto che avesse concluso con altre....il gallettaggio è fine al sentirsi fighetto o al concludere? perchè anche questa è cosa assai diversa!) dovrai chiederti sul serio se vuoi accanto un uomo così e se il tuo mestiere per il futuro dovrà essere il detective privato!
> In bocca al lupo!


io ho quasi 30 anni,abbiamo la stessa età...c'è da dire che per lui è la prima storia che dura cosi a lungo dopo 10 anni passati a portarsi a letto chiunque..le parole sono belle sai..lui dice che se sta qui con me è perchè lo vuole davvero e non avrebbe problemi a lasciarmi nel caso in cui non lo volesse più..ma questa storia di aver nascosto il tutto mi fa pensare molto male..alla fine delle nostre discussione lui conclude sempre dicendomi che se nn mi fido perchè non lo lascio??purtroppo non so se lo ha fatto altre volte,mi sembra di no o è stato bravo da nascondere bene,non come questa volta..si hai ragione,io nn voglio passare la vita a fare il detective ma purtroppo questa volta voglio andare a fondo, sarò anche masochista ma io voglio scoprirlo in tutti i modi perchè se davvero mi ha tradita voglio rinfacciargli tutte le sue belle parole!!ah cmq..ho dimenticato di dire che purtroppo la nostra storia è nata proprio da un tradimento..io ero fidanzata,lui no..per 2 anni ci siamo frequentati,lui sapeva che stavo con un altro ma nn faceva mai domande..e giustamente oggi mi rinfaccia che alla fine sono io quella che nella vita ha fatto questa cattiveria ad una persona e che lui invece non lo ha mai fatto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a 'giocare' cosi??è vero che fa piacere a tutti essere corteggiati,però c'è un limite..credo!noi per il momento non abbiamo problemi di sesso..non capisco se riesce a recitare cosi bene...il problema è che lui rigira sempre la situazione dicendo che sono io che mi costruisco castelli su cose che nn sono mai avvenute..


 Io non parlavo di sesso, ma di relazione giocosa e seduttiva.
Comunque la sua risposta è da furbetto ...non promette disponibilità alla trasparenza.


----------



## anpi (9 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non parlavo di sesso, ma di relazione giocosa e seduttiva.
> Comunque la sua risposta è da furbetto ...non promette disponibilità alla trasparenza.



è da furbetto si...io non riesco a porgli la situzione in modo da fargli capire che è lui che con i suoi atteggiamenti non mi da il modo di dargli fiducia!!ma come si può rigirare la questione dicendo che se nn mi fido allora che ci sto a fare??questa è guerra psicologica..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> è da furbetto si...io non riesco a porgli la situzione in modo da fargli capire che è lui che con i suoi atteggiamenti non mi da il modo di dargli fiducia!!ma come si può rigirare la questione dicendo che se nn mi fido allora che ci sto a fare??questa è guerra psicologica..


 Questa è dichiarazione che non si sente pronto per l'impegno.


----------



## anpi (9 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è dichiarazione che non si sente pronto per l'impegno.



peccato che ha fatto tutto lui..lui ha voluto venire a vivere con me...io nn gli ho chiesto mai nulla..ci siamo frequentati per 2 anni senza stare insieme,alla fine è partito per un lavoro all'estero ed è tornato lui a cercarmi dicendo che senza di me nn riusciva a stare...come può distruggere tutto per una scopata???divento matta guarda...


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> io ho quasi 30 anni,abbiamo la stessa età...c'è da dire che per lui è la prima storia che dura cosi a lungo dopo 10 anni passati a portarsi a letto chiunque..le parole sono belle sai..lui dice che se sta qui con me è perchè lo vuole davvero e non avrebbe problemi a lasciarmi nel caso in cui non lo volesse più..ma questa storia di aver nascosto il tutto mi fa pensare molto male..alla fine delle nostre discussione lui conclude sempre dicendomi che *se nn mi fido perchè non lo lascio??*purtroppo non so se lo ha fatto altre volte,mi sembra di no o è stato bravo da nascondere bene,non come questa volta..si hai ragione,io nn voglio passare la vita a fare il detective ma purtroppo questa volta voglio andare a fondo, sarò anche masochista ma io voglio scoprirlo in tutti i modi perchè se davvero mi ha tradita voglio rinfacciargli tutte le sue belle parole!!ah cmq..ho dimenticato di dire che purtroppo *la nostra storia è nata proprio da un tradimento..io ero fidanzata,lui no..per 2 anni ci siamo frequentati,lui sapeva che stavo con un altro ma nn faceva mai domande..e giustamente oggi mi rinfaccia che alla fine sono io quella che nella vita ha fatto questa cattiveria ad una persona e che lui invece non lo ha mai fatto*.


Scusa ma mi viene dal cuore...ti tiene per le palle, non c'è dubbio alcuno...


----------



## anpi (9 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Scusa ma mi viene dal cuore...ti tiene per le palle, non c'è dubbio alcuno...


si lo so..purtroppo è cosi...vorrei imparare a fare il contrario..come però??


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> peccato che ha fatto tutto lui..lui ha voluto venire a vivere con me...io nn gli ho chiesto mai nulla..ci siamo frequentati per 2 anni senza stare insieme,alla fine è partito per un lavoro all'estero ed è tornato lui a cercarmi dicendo che senza di me nn riusciva a stare...*come può distruggere tutto per una scopata???*divento matta guarda...


A parte che non sai se è avvenuto sta volta, altre volte o mai nessuna volta..... ma la risposta alla domanda, se lui fosse infedele, te la sei data da sola in altro post: se non ti sta bene lasciami..... eri tu all'inizio quelal che teneva i piedi in due staffe quindi manco tu santa sei!  
Ti basta?
Rifletti bene...e vai a fondo...non sei masochista: a 30 anni se potessi indagare meglio eviterei di perder tempo.... vai fino in fondo, lo devi a te stessa...magari scopri che è tutto fumo, magari no...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> peccato che ha fatto tutto lui..lui ha voluto venire a vivere con me...io nn gli ho chiesto mai nulla..ci siamo frequentati per 2 anni senza stare insieme,alla fine è partito per un lavoro all'estero ed è tornato lui a cercarmi dicendo che senza di me nn riusciva a stare...come può distruggere tutto per una scopata???divento matta guarda...


 I sentimenti e i desideri sono spesso ambivalenti.
Tu vuoi restare con un ragazzo immaturo?


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> si lo so..purtroppo è cosi...vorrei imparare a fare il contrario..come però??


Pensa a te stessa...lo so, sta frase pare nonmsignificare nulla...io per mesi me la son sentita dire e dicevo "e siete brave voi, vi pare facile"...in realtà non ne capivo il senso...pensa a te stessa non è chiedersi tanto cosa vorresti (la casetta, due gemelli, il cane, il gatto e il vasetto di lillà alla finestra) ma il come lo vorresti: vorrei accanto a te un uomo che, messo all'angolo, come unica difesa ha un "se non mi vuoi mollami?", vorresti un uomo che fa il fallo su fb a 50 anni? vorretsi un uomo così per tua figlia? pensi di meritarti questo e non meglio? perchè non pretendi da lui che ami ciò che tu sei disposta a dare e - mentre parti con la lancia in resta per controllargli internet e per chiedergli spiegazioni - batti immediatamente la ritirata al suo " se non ti piace pussa via"..... ti terrà sempre in scacco con quel modo di girar frittate....non è questo che ti meriti.... ti meriti di sapere....magari fa solo il galletto, è tutto fumo e nienet arrosto....hai il diritto di saperlo....e dopo averlo saputo hai il diritto di scelgiere se vuoi o meno un uomo con codesti requisiti per il resto della vita...non perchè lui ti dice "se non ti piace vattene" ributtando su di te la decisione e la colpa della fine del rapporto (tu non ti fidi ed hai preferito così....non che lui poteva spiegare o comportarsio meglio o evitare eh? sei cattiva tu!!!), colpa che amandolo non ti senti di dover sopportare perchè è lui, qualora (ma non lo sappiamo ancora) cercasse storie al di fuori ad esser deputato a tale decisione...


----------



## anpi (9 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A parte che non sai se è avvenuto sta volta, altre volte o mai nessuna volta..... ma la risposta alla domanda, se lui fosse infedele, te la sei data da sola in altro post: se non ti sta bene lasciami..... eri tu all'inizio quelal che teneva i piedi in due staffe quindi manco tu santa sei!
> Ti basta?
> Rifletti bene...e vai a fondo...non sei masochista: a 30 anni se potessi indagare meglio eviterei di perder tempo.... vai fino in fondo, lo devi a te stessa...magari scopri che è tutto fumo, magari no...



ma lui non si professa affatto infedele!anzi dice che nn lo apprezzo nemmeno per il fatto che la sera sta sempre con me e non esce mai da solo..dice che lui è fatto cosi,è una persona che attacca bottone con tutti/e (io aggiungerei un pò troppo megalomane e convinto di sè) siamo diversi e dobbiamo accettare le nostre diversità.che poi scusa ma a te nn verrebbe il dubbio che all'improvviso nn si scrivono piu nulla via email e cha magari si sentono per telefono  o si sono già visti??


----------



## anpi (9 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I sentimenti e i desideri sono spesso ambivalenti.
> Tu vuoi restare con un ragazzo immaturo?


vorrei solo uno che mi amasse per quella che sono e che non andasse a sbavare dietro chiunque


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ma lui non si professa affatto infedele!anzi dice che nn lo apprezzo nemmeno per il fatto che la sera sta sempre con me e non esce mai da solo..dice che lui è fatto cosi,è una persona che attacca bottone con tutti/e (io aggiungerei un pò troppo megalomane e convinto di sè) siamo diversi e dobbiamo accettare le nostre diversità.che poi scusa ma a te nn verrebbe il dubbio che all'improvviso nn si scrivono piu nulla via email e cha magari si sentono per telefono o si sono già visti??


Tra essere socievoli e ...troppo socievoli c'è molta differenza



anpi ha detto:


> vorrei solo uno che mi amasse per quella che sono e che non andasse a sbavare dietro chiunque


 Sai già che non ti fidi.


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ma lui non si professa affatto infedele!anzi dice che nn lo apprezzo nemmeno per il fatto che la sera sta sempre con me e non esce mai da solo..dice che lui è fatto cosi,è una persona che attacca bottone con tutti/e (io *aggiungerei un pò troppo megalomane e convinto di sè)* siamo diversi e dobbiamo accettare le nostre diversità.che poi scusa ma a te nn verrebbe il *dubbio che all'improvviso nn si scrivono piu nulla via email e cha magari si sentono per telefono o si sono già visti*??


Ma una cosa positiva di questo uomo ce la dici? è galletto...è megalomane...è egocentrico... ti tiene nascoste mail e contatti....ti liquida con "se non ti vado bene mollami" o ti ricorda che la fedifraga sei stata tu facendo pressione su quel sottile senso del "nessuno è perfetto nè santo" che fa tanto paraculo.... diccelo tu perchè lo ami e perchè ci vuoicostruire qualcosa con un egocentrico, megalomane, galletto.... ripeto ciò che scrivi eh, non conosco nè te nè lui, non mi permetterei...


----------



## anpi (9 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma una cosa positiva di questo uomo ce la dici? è galletto...è megalomane...è egocentrico... ti tiene nascoste mail e contatti....ti liquida con "se non ti vado bene mollami" o ti ricorda che la fedifraga sei stata tu facendo pressione su quel sottile senso del "nessuno è perfetto nè santo" che fa tanto paraculo.... diccelo tu perchè lo ami e perchè ci vuoicostruire qualcosa con un egocentrico, megalomane, galletto.... ripeto ciò che scrivi eh, non conosco nè te nè lui, non mi permetterei...


sai cosa forse in fondo sono invidiosa della sua sicurezza, a volte mi dà addirittura fastidio..forse perchè io sono troppo insicura e vedere una persona così forte mi fa sprofondare ancora di piu nelle mie insicurezze,tanto piu quando vedo che accodono queste cose...non lo so,non ero cosi..forse l'aver tradito il mio ex al momento mi faceva sentire forte perchè credevo di essere brava a gestire tutto senza farmi scoprire..e poi stavo con una persona completamente diversa che mi riempiva di attenzioni e aveva sentimenti sinceri,non ho mai dubitato di lui nemmeno una volta..sono caduta in una specie di ossessione forse..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> sai cosa forse in fondo sono invidiosa della sua sicurezza, a volte mi dà addirittura fastidio..forse perchè io sono troppo insicura e vedere una persona così forte mi fa sprofondare ancora di piu nelle mie insicurezze,tanto piu quando vedo che accodono queste cose...non lo so,non ero cosi..forse l'aver tradito il mio ex al momento mi faceva sentire forte perchè credevo di essere brava a gestire tutto senza farmi scoprire..e poi stavo con una persona completamente diversa che mi riempiva di attenzioni e aveva sentimenti sinceri,non ho mai dubitato di lui nemmeno una volta..sono caduta in una specie di ossessione forse..


 A me pare semplicemente che vi siate messi insieme per ragioni che non sussistono più.


----------



## anpi (9 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me pare semplicemente che vi siate messi insieme per ragioni che non sussistono più.



dici che siamo già arrivati al capolinea??


----------



## Kid (9 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> 
> non sono nuova sul forum,avevo già scritto in passato perchè avevo bisogno di uno sfogo..non mi fidavo molto del mio ragazzo ma speravo che col tempo le cose migliorassero e invece...purtoppo esiste un social network maledetto..Facebook..e così ho scoperto che una ragazza lo ha approcciato e lui ovviamente non si è tirato indietro...ho scoperto la cosa per caso poichè lui ha dienticato l'account aperto..che fesso..il problema è che mi ha nascosto il fatto di aver fatto 'amicizia' su FB ma io l'ho scoperto e presa dalla rabbia ho installato sul pc un programma per scoprire le sue pwd..adesso posso controllare la sua posta e FB..lei ci prova spudoratamente..lui le ha scritto che la sua foto gli sta turbando il sonno...lei le ha mandato un messaggio con l'indirizzo dell'ufficio in cui lavora dicendo 'caffè,pranzo o cena e ora vediamo che succede'...io ho letto tutto a sua insaputa e mi sono incazzata come una iena,è una settimana che ci discuto..lui nn sa che ho le sue pwd e alla richiesta da parte mia di farmi leggere la sua posta lui si è tirato indietro e il giorno dopo ha cancellato tutti i messaggi di lei...mi ha detto che si è vero che si è sentito attratto da lei e che però la cosa è finita lì..mi ha negato il fatto di avere ulteriori suoi contatti (telefono etc..)ma io so che nn è vero perchè in quella email c'era tutto...io ovviamente mi sono scritta il suo numero e adesso proverò a cercarlo sul suo telefono visto che sono convinta che nn solo ce l'ha ma che anche lo abbia registrato sotto un altro nome...che pena...cmq premetto che lui è un tipo che,purtoppo per me, ama fare il galletto con le ragazze...questo lo so bene e cerco anche in parte di accettarlo,nel limite consentito però...mi continua a dire che se così nn fosse nn starebbe qui con me..viviamo insieme da piu di un anno,questa volta però mi sento davvero ferita perchè per me quella persona rappresenta un pericolo reale..lo so forse avrei dovuto lasciarlo subito ma non ci riesco,sono troppo innamorata di lui e se così ci sto male so che se lo lasciassi ci starei peggio...vi prego datemi un consiglio su come affrontare la situazione!!


Facebook di m@#*a!!!

Hai tutta la mia comprensione. Pure io ho scoperto la tresca di mia moglie tramite quel social-disaster.


----------



## anpi (9 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Facebook di m@#*a!!!
> 
> Hai tutta la mia comprensione. Pure io ho scoperto la tresca di mia moglie tramite quel social-disaster.



credo che FB abbia rovinato piu di una coppia..renditi conto che se una persona ti cerca e nn sa come fare ha la strada spianata!!!si stava meglio quando si stava peggio!!posso chiederti cosa ti è successo?


----------



## aristocat (9 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ..e giustamente *oggi mi rinfaccia che alla fine sono io quella che nella vita ha fatto questa cattiveria ad una persona e che lui invece non lo ha mai fatto*.


Pessimo atteggiamento. Questa si chiama "vigliaccheria". Anche "incoerenza", se preferisci...:blank:

Io drizzerei le antenne; a volte i dettagli, i particolari come questo parlano della "statura" di una persona più di mille discorsi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Pessimo atteggiamento. Questa si chiama "vigliaccheria". Anche "incoerenza", se preferisci...:blank:
> 
> Io drizzerei le antenne; a volte i dettagli, i particolari come questo parlano della "statura" di una persona più di mille discorsi.


 ...e non è il solo "particolare"...


----------



## Daniele (9 Giugno 2010)

Non so, mi sembra sempre il bue che da del cornuto all'asino! Mi spiace che tu stia male, ma in un certo senso il tuo compagno ha un poco di ragione, ma è anche vero che lui usa questo sistema per evitare che tu ti prenda a noia di lui e...lo tradisca.
Sai, ogni persona intgelligente penserebbe "questa ha tradito per stare con me...potrebbe ben farlo con me e quindi devo trovare un modo per evitarlo" e sinceramente tenerti sulle spine così funziona alla grande.
Poi come dico sempre, se corna sono vuol dire che avrai imparato qualcosa di importante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non so, mi sembra sempre il bue che da del cornuto all'asino! Mi spiace che tu stia male, ma in un certo senso il tuo compagno ha un poco di ragione, ma è anche vero che lui usa questo sistema per evitare che tu ti prenda a noia di lui e...lo tradisca.
> Sai, ogni persona intgelligente penserebbe "questa ha tradito per stare con me...potrebbe ben farlo con me e quindi devo trovare un modo per evitarlo" e sinceramente tenerti sulle spine così funziona alla grande.
> Poi come dico sempre, se corna sono vuol dire che avrai imparato qualcosa di importante.


 Una persona non dico intelligente, perché l'intelligenza non centra nulla, ma mediamente equilibrata vivrebbe i rapporti sentimentali con trasparenza e parlerebbe dei problemi derivanti dalle esperienze passate e dai timori attuali senza attuare strategie infantili.


----------



## Daniele (9 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una persona non dico intelligente, perché l'intelligenza non centra nulla, ma mediamente equilibrata vivrebbe i rapporti sentimentali con trasparenza e parlerebbe dei problemi derivanti dalle esperienze passate e dai timori attuali senza attuare strategie infantili.


Persa, una mia amica mi disse "Daniele, tu non sai di che bassezze le donne sono capaci per giustificare il proprio operato", un uomo che deve sopravvivere non può permettersi di essere trasparente e cristallino con una donna, pena il tradimento e quant'altro, perchè gli uomini traditi o sono degli stronzi fenomenali...oppure sono quelli che vivono i rapporti con trasparenza.
Un uomo accorto non usa la trasparenza, tiene sempre qualcosa per se stesso, qualcosa di nascosto, un asso nella manica se vuole che il rapporto vada bene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, una mia amica mi disse "Daniele, tu non sai di che bassezze le donne sono capaci per giustificare il proprio operato", un uomo che deve sopravvivere non può permettersi di essere trasparente e cristallino con una donna, pena il tradimento e quant'altro, perchè gli uomini traditi o sono degli stronzi fenomenali...oppure sono quelli che vivono i rapporti con trasparenza.
> *Un uomo accorto non usa la trasparenza, tiene sempre qualcosa per se stesso, qualcosa di nascosto, un asso nella manica se vuole che il rapporto vada bene*.


Anche una donna accorta.

L'intelligenza in questo caso conta, e molto.
E' l'unica cosa che può risolvere la questione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, una mia amica mi disse "Daniele, tu non sai di che bassezze le donne sono capaci per giustificare il proprio operato", un uomo che deve sopravvivere non può permettersi di essere trasparente e cristallino con una donna, pena il tradimento e quant'altro, perchè gli uomini traditi o sono degli stronzi fenomenali...oppure sono quelli che vivono i rapporti con trasparenza.
> Un uomo accorto non usa la trasparenza, tiene sempre qualcosa per se stesso, qualcosa di nascosto, un asso nella manica se vuole che il rapporto vada bene.


 A parte che tu (e altri forumisti) conoscete donne che io non conosco...confondi più piani.
In un rapporto adulto è normale che non si condivida tutto con il partner perché se ciò accadesse il rapporto non sarebbe tra adulti, ma sarebbe un'imitazione del rapporto fusionale che il bimbo vagheggia di avere con la madre. Ma questo non significa non avere l'intimità e la confidenza indispensabili per potersi, con trasparenza, confidare i timori di cui parlava ampi.
Se non è possibile parlarsi con sincerità se non si riesce a rivelare i propri timori e confidarsi allora non ha alcun senso continuare un rapporto che diventerebbe solo un pretesto per riempirsi la vita di strategie e tattiche ed evitare di vivere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> credo che FB abbia rovinato piu di una coppia..renditi conto che se una persona ti cerca e nn sa come fare ha la strada spianata!!!si stava meglio quando si stava peggio!!posso chiederti cosa ti è successo?


Per favore... non è fb che rovina le coppie, ma l'uso che se ne fa e se ne vuole fare.

Anpi, tu sai cosa significa il tradimento, l'hai perpetrato tu stessa.
Ora che tocca a te stare dall'altra parte della barricata devi cercare in te le medesime sicurezze che avevi nel momento in cui tradivi...infondo sei la stessa donna!


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> credo che FB abbia rovinato piu di una coppia..renditi conto che se una persona ti cerca e nn sa come fare ha la strada spianata!!!si stava meglio quando si stava peggio!!posso chiederti cosa ti è successo?


Ma che dite? Fb non rovina nulla se non hai l'attitudine a voler accettare le provocazioni e a rovinare ciò che hai.... io sono una femminuccia, pensate che qualcuno non ci abbia provato con me su fb o nella real vita? ma a me non interessava..... io amavo il mio uomo (sebbene non fosse il mio)....oppure prima o dopo di lui io stavo bene da sola e non volevo uno qualsiasi per ac-compagn-armi.... se non hai voglia, interesse, bisogno, se sei sazio, nessun vermicello sull'ampo ti fa gola! Fb sarà pure di merda (io non lo amo nè odio...ci scriverò una volta al mese se va bene...e mi son iscritat solo per ritrovare gente che non sentivo da 30 anni con cui poi mi son incontrata recuperando persino un'amica di vecchia data che ora tengo stretta accanto a me e di cui avevo perso i contatti perchè trasferitasi) ma non attribuiamo ad una cosa carattere umano: unapersona può decidere se cogliere o no la mela, non è che fb te la tiri in mano...e se anche così fosse si può tranquillamente lasciarla cadere in terra! :up:

p.s.: vedi Chiara? La nostra anpi tradiva, e tutto andava bene....la nostra anpi FORSE è tradita e sta di merda.... ti dice qualcosa? capisci cosa noi ti diciamo in vesti più o meno crude, in modo che più o meno tu senti quando accusatorio quando non accogliente? anpi ne è un chiaro esempio: finchè uno si fa i bip suoi va tutto bene, quando si perpetra a suo danno la stessa mancanza di rispetto (quelloc he fa inc. anpi è il sospetto, le risposte di lui, la spavalda sicurezza e il negare di unoi che forse tradisce) invece ci rimane male, anzi sta proprio male... fine dell' O.T.


----------



## Kid (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> credo che FB abbia rovinato piu di una coppia..renditi conto che se una persona ti cerca e nn sa come fare ha la strada spianata!!!si stava meglio quando si stava peggio!!posso chiederti cosa ti è successo?


Oh cavoli, non farmi rivangare per l'ennesima volta quanto è successo perfavore...

Sul vecchio forum cerca i thread di Inside e leggiti la mia storia (sappi che è tanta roba....). Sono un traditore tradito.

Sappi solo che un bel giorno la mia mogliettina ha lasciato la sessione di Facebook aperta e mi sono letto un bel messaggio di un nostro amico che la chiamava cucciola mentre lei gli rispondeva "sono tua".

Naturalmente dopo anch'io ho craccato le password del pc... :mexican:

Ciao


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> 
> non sono nuova sul forum,avevo già scritto in passato perchè avevo bisogno di uno sfogo..non mi fidavo molto del mio ragazzo ma speravo che col tempo le cose migliorassero e invece...purtoppo esiste un social network maledetto..Facebook..e così ho scoperto che una ragazza lo ha approcciato e lui ovviamente non si è tirato indietro...ho scoperto la cosa per caso poichè lui ha dienticato l'account aperto..che fesso..il problema è che mi ha nascosto il fatto di aver fatto 'amicizia' su FB ma io l'ho scoperto e presa dalla rabbia ho installato sul pc un programma per scoprire le sue pwd..adesso posso controllare la sua posta e FB..lei ci prova spudoratamente..lui le ha scritto che la sua foto gli sta turbando il sonno...lei le ha mandato un messaggio con l'indirizzo dell'ufficio in cui lavora dicendo 'caffè,pranzo o cena e ora vediamo che succede'...io ho letto tutto a sua insaputa e mi sono incazzata come una iena,è una settimana che ci discuto..lui nn sa che ho le sue pwd e alla richiesta da parte mia di farmi leggere la sua posta lui si è tirato indietro e il giorno dopo ha cancellato tutti i messaggi di lei...mi ha detto che si è vero che si è sentito attratto da lei e che però la cosa è finita lì..mi ha negato il fatto di avere ulteriori suoi contatti (telefono etc..)ma io so che nn è vero perchè in quella email c'era tutto...io ovviamente mi sono scritta il suo numero e adesso proverò a cercarlo sul suo telefono visto che sono convinta che nn solo ce l'ha ma che anche lo abbia registrato sotto un altro nome...che pena...cmq premetto che lui è un tipo che,purtoppo per me, ama fare il galletto con le ragazze...questo lo so bene e cerco anche in parte di accettarlo,nel limite consentito però...mi continua a dire che se così nn fosse nn starebbe qui con me..viviamo insieme da piu di un anno,questa volta però mi sento davvero ferita perchè per me quella persona rappresenta un pericolo reale..lo so forse avrei dovuto lasciarlo subito ma non ci riesco,sono troppo innamorata di lui e se così ci sto male so che se lo lasciassi ci starei peggio...vi prego datemi un consiglio su come affrontare la situazione!!



Ciao anpi!
(permettimi di pensare a te come ad un'associazione partigiana...)
Io sono sempre deliziato dalla infinita capacità di astrazione del genere umano!
Che tu hai talmente distillato la realtà presente da dimenticare che le sue radici affondano nel guano!
Tu offrivi il tuo ricettacolo vaginale, che aveva il copyright di un altro fellone ben stampigliato sopra, ad un guappo poltrone che non se ne crucciava!

Che poi non è sfiga obliqua quella di infinocchiarsi un birbo malnato con espedienti da gonza e ritrovarsi appaiati ad uno che è meno di un galantuomo!

Hai fatto abboccare il pesce siluro attaccando all'amo un quarto di porco come esca.
Ora credi di avere nell'acquario un innocuo mangiatore di alghe?

Ammattisci pure nella tua dabbenaggine, che non si noleggia una ferrari quando si sa andare solo sul triciclo!

Ora te lo vuoi tenere?
Brava!

La sgallettata trova il galletto... ma non è l'unica sgallettata e il galletto ha le mutande pazze!

Non gli va bene?
Il galletto diventa cappone!

Il galletto non è d'accordo?
La sgallettata s'adatta!

E l'amore?
Cosa?
Ne avete mai visto in un pollaio?

Ci si abitua a tutto però!
Becchetterete felici nell'aia se non vi farete troppi problemi!

E se invece tu continuassi a farteli i problemi?
Beh, allora smetti di comportarti come un membro del club avicolo...

Ciao!


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ............quella persona rappresenta un pericolo reale..lo so forse avrei dovuto lasciarlo subito ma non ci riesco,sono troppo innamorata di lui e se così ci sto male so che se lo lasciassi ci starei peggio...vi prego datemi un consiglio su come affrontare la situazione!!


 
sai bene che non è "quella persona" il problema

il problema è lui

e non puoi cambiarlo

semmai
fingi di unirti a lui
fai la civetta su fb e digli che, visto che lui non può diventare come te, tu puoi essere come lui


----------



## minnie (10 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Facebook di m@#*a!!!
> 
> Hai tutta la mia comprensione. Pure io ho scoperto la tresca di mia moglie tramite quel social-disaster.


 
... Anche io tradita grazie a facebook....
QUOTO LA DEFINIZIONE SOCIAL-DISASTER....:up:


----------



## minnie (10 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao anpi!
> (permettimi di pensare a te come ad un'associazione partigiana...)
> Io sono sempre deliziato dalla infinita capacità di astrazione del genere umano!
> Che tu hai talmente distillato la realtà presente da dimenticare che le sue radici affondano nel guano!
> ...


 
... cielo, non era rivolto a me ma ho capito esattamente solo ora che io ho COMPRATO una FERRARI e neppure sapevo camminare......
Grazie Rabarbaro... ma ora come faccio a prendere la patente???


----------



## Kid (10 Giugno 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... Anche io tradita grazie a facebook....
> QUOTO LA DEFINIZIONE SOCIAL-DISASTER....:up:


:up:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... cielo, non era rivolto a me ma ho capito esattamente solo ora che io ho COMPRATO una FERRARI e neppure sapevo camminare......
> Grazie Rabarbaro... ma ora come faccio a prendere la patente???


vuoi prenderla?
io preferirei spingerla giù da un burrone:carneval:


----------



## minnie (10 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vuoi prenderla?
> io preferirei spingerla giù da un burrone:carneval:


 
.... hai ragione.... ma mi blocca parecchio pensare a quanto mi è costata....:mrgreen:
... e a quanto pare neppure regalarla posso! ... a quanto pare.... all'altra 'sta Ferrari va bene rubarmela per farsi un giretto, ma da li a prendersela.... con quel che costa mantenerla....... 
Lei si che la patente l'ha presa...
Senti, se metto un annuncio su e-bay secondo te qualcuno la compra?? 
O, meglio, sulla SUA bacheca di FB?:carneval:
"ROTTAMO FERRARI USATA. SI CONSIGLIA L'ACQUISTO SOLO A GUIDATRICI ESPERTE. NON SI CI ASSUME RESPONSABILITA' PER FUTURI INFORTUNI DOVUTI AL VEICOLO". 
che te ne pare?


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

*ah perchè*

adesso si chiamano Ferrari? :carneval:


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Giugno 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... cielo, non era rivolto a me ma ho capito esattamente solo ora che io ho COMPRATO una FERRARI e neppure sapevo camminare......
> Grazie Rabarbaro... ma ora come faccio a prendere la patente???


La patente serve solo a chi le ferrari se le prende in prestito!
Tu l'hai comprata? 
Beh, ora paga bollo, assicurazione e dànni provocati dagli altri patentati!
Se ha la serratura sghemba e non tiene più, il primo volenteroso pilota aprirà la portiera e farà un bel giretto...
Gratis!

Sti portoghesi, che hanno il bolide a ufo e senza balzelli, non la compreranno mai la macchina!
Per quanto basso sia il suo prezzo d'acquisto... neppure regalando loro un pacco di arbre magique...

Guardati intorno e scruta qualche pischella che dondola nel girello...

Solo quel tipo di clienti potrebbe essere interessato al tuo veicolo!

Good luck!


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> .... hai ragione.... ma mi blocca parecchio pensare a quanto mi è costata....:mrgreen:
> .................


pensa piuttosto a quanto ti costerà

tutta la vita accanto a lui così, finchè non sarà costretto a steccarselo per farlo star dritto (e allora che te ne farai) o finchè se ne troverà un'altra che si beve le sue fandonie su quanto sua moglie lo rende infelice (e stavolta la moglie sei tu).

la tua vita

ne vale la pena?


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao anpi!
> (permettimi di pensare a te come ad un'associazione partigiana...)
> Io sono sempre deliziato dalla infinita capacità di astrazione del genere umano!
> Che tu hai talmente distillato la realtà presente da dimenticare che le sue radici affondano nel guano!
> ...


Ciao!sono tornata!bè Rabarbaro permettimi di dire che le tue metafore sono grandiose!!hai ragione sai!!che bello sentire così tante opinioni...ho pianto di nuovo per colui che pretende da me assoluta fiducia perchè senò non si può andare avanti...colui che mi nasconde le cose perchè altrimenti,dice, mi faccio le paranoie e costruisco castelli su castelli...colui che 'fidati a me di quella persona nn me ne frega niente!!'...e peccato che proprio ora ho scoperto che lui il numero di quella 'gentile donzella' ce l'ha e pure registrato sotto un falso nome...ma davvero sono io quella che pensa male e lui è l'agnellino innocente e colpevolizzato di cose che non esistono??tutto ciò mi sta spingendo a fare una sola cosa:Cornificarlo...e sì perchè adesso in me è scattata la molla..l'ho fatto una volta tradendo una persona che non meritava questo per nulla al mondo, figuriamoci se nn mi viene voglia di farlo adesso!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Ciao!sono tornata!bè Rabarbaro permettimi di dire che le tue metafore sono grandiose!!hai ragione sai!!che bello sentire così tante opinioni...ho pianto di nuovo per colui che pretende da me assoluta fiducia perchè senò non si può andare avanti...colui che mi nasconde le cose perchè altrimenti,dice, mi faccio le paranoie e costruisco castelli su castelli...colui che 'fidati a me di quella persona nn me ne frega niente!!'...e peccato che proprio ora ho scoperto che lui il numero di quella 'gentile donzella' ce l'ha e pure registrato sotto un falso nome...ma davvero sono io quella che pensa male e lui è l'agnellino innocente e colpevolizzato di cose che non esistono??tutto ciò mi sta spingendo a fare una sola cosa:Cornificarlo...e sì perchè adesso in me è scattata la molla..l'ho fatto una volta tradendo una persona che non meritava questo per nulla al mondo, figuriamoci se nn mi viene voglia di farlo adesso!!!


 E appena giri l'angolo trovi uno che ti interessa?


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E appena giri l'angolo trovi uno che ti interessa?


bè no magari fosse così!ma conosco una persona che so che nn gli dispiacerebbe affatto..l'ho sempre evitato ma ora mi dico...chi me lo fa fare?come dice il mio ragazzo 'rilassati e goditi la vita..' e già...perchè ci devo stare male solo io??


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> *tutto ciò mi sta spingendo a fare una sola cosa:Cornificarlo...e sì perchè adesso in me è scattata la molla*..l'ho fatto una volta tradendo una persona che non meritava questo per nulla al mondo, figuriamoci se nn mi viene voglia di farlo adesso!!!


Prendila come un'opinione fra le tante... ma non penso che con le ripicche si migliori la qualità (già a repentaglio) del vostro rapporto :condom:.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> bè no magari fosse così!ma conosco una persona che so che nn gli dispiacerebbe affatto..l'ho sempre evitato ma ora mi dico...chi me lo fa fare?come dice il mio ragazzo 'rilassati e goditi la vita..' e già...perchè ci devo stare male solo io??


 Che tu conosca uno a cui "non dispiacerebbe" non lo dubito, non credo che manchi mai, ma ti avevo chiesto quale fosse il vantaggio e il senso per te...


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che tu conosca uno a cui "non dispiacerebbe" non lo dubito, non credo che manchi mai, ma ti avevo chiesto quale fosse il vantaggio e il senso per te...


il senso per me?godermi la vita no?scusa per me uno che mi nasconde il numero di tel di una ragazza sotto un altro nome non vuole forse dire che ha qualcosa di losco?allora voglio qualcosa di losco anch'io,cosi..tanto per movimentare la situazione,tanto ormai qualcosa tra di noi si è rotto,questo è assodato!


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> il senso per me?godermi la vita no?scusa per me uno che mi nasconde il numero di tel di una ragazza sotto un altro nome non vuole forse dire che ha qualcosa di losco?*allora voglio qualcosa di losco anch'io,cosi..tanto per movimentare la situazione*,tanto ormai qualcosa tra di noi si è rotto,questo è assodato!


Ma...domanda : sia nella tua storia precedente che nel caso di adesso, noto che tendi a "rifarti una vita" _in corsa_, cioè senza uno stacco tra una relazione e un'altra...
E anche stavolta preferisci un momento - anche se breve - per "mettere il piede in due scarpe". Insomma: altro che ripicca, vendetta; mi sa che questo sta diventando _a prescindere _il tuo modo di "inaugurare" una nuova storia.
Ci hai già riflettuto su questo punto?


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma...domanda : sia nella tua storia precedente che nel caso di adesso, noto che tendi a "rifarti una vita" _in corsa_, cioè senza uno stacco tra una relazione e un'altra...
> E anche stavolta preferisci un momento - anche se breve - per "mettere il piede in due scarpe". Insomma: altro che ripicca, vendetta; mi sa che questo sta diventando _a prescindere _il tuo modo di "inaugurare" una nuova storia.
> Ci hai già riflettuto su questo punto?


si ci ho pensato e credimi quella persona nn mi interessa a un punto tale da costruirci qualcosa,è solo un pò di attrazione fisica e niente più..cmq sono in confusione totale,voglio convincermi di riuscire a poter stare con una persona che non cambierà mai,me lo ha detto anche lui, ma so che le stesse situazione si ripeteranno quotidianamente...io non posso vivere nella tensione continua..ma come ho già detto, non riesco a stare da sola e te lo domostra proprio il fatto che,come dici tu, nn ho avuto stacco tra le due relazioni!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> il senso per me?godermi la vita no?scusa per me uno che mi nasconde il numero di tel di una ragazza sotto un altro nome non vuole forse dire che ha qualcosa di losco?allora voglio qualcosa di losco anch'io,cosi..tanto per movimentare la situazione,tanto ormai qualcosa tra di noi si è rotto,questo è assodato!


 Se te la godi così... chi si contenta ...gode.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> si ci ho pensato e credimi quella persona nn mi interessa a un punto tale da costruirci qualcosa,è solo un pò di attrazione fisica e niente più..cmq sono in confusione totale,voglio convincermi di riuscire a poter stare con una persona che non cambierà mai,me lo ha detto anche lui, ma so che le stesse situazione si ripeteranno quotidianamente...io non posso vivere nella tensione continua..ma come ho già detto,* non riesco a stare da sola* e te lo domostra proprio il fatto che,come dici tu, nn ho avuto stacco tra le due relazioni!


 Questo è un problema su cui soffermarsi ...potresti passar la vita saltando da padella alla brace e dalla brace alla padella...


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2010)

*anpi*

Non interferisco nella tua vicenda ma commento solo questa tua risposta:



anpi ha detto:


> si ci ho pensato e credimi quella persona nn mi interessa a un punto tale da costruirci qualcosa,è solo un pò di attrazione fisica e niente più..cmq sono in confusione totale... enon sarebbe quindi il caso di un sano stacco e di una saggia presa di distanza della tua confusione,voglio convincermi di riuscire a poter stare con una persona che non cambierà mai,me lo ha detto anche lui, ma so che le stesse situazione si ripeteranno quotidianamentenon devi convincerti di cose utopiche, le persone cambiano perché evolvono ma non sempre diventano cialtronesche...io non posso vivere nella tensione continua..appunto datti pace da ora non cercando qualcuno che riempia il vuoto a tutti i costima come ho già detto, non riesco a stare da sola e te lo domostra proprio il fatto che,come dici tu, nn ho avuto stacco tra le due relazioni!


Perché non lavori sulla tua incapacità, non scavi nella tua storia più che cercarere dei francobolli che chiudano le toppe della tua solitudine sofferta? vivere con gli altri o con una sola persona non significa farle coprire una nostra dipendenza quale risultato di una mancanza... le persone stanno insieme per piacere per interesse, per affinità, non per sfuggire al senso di solitudine, quello, specie a certi livelli é un problema da risolvere in proprio, gli altri sono solo la panacea.  Devi stare bene con te stessa e capire perché non ti riesce, dopo vivere con gioia le relazioni e non farsi ferire da eventuali  chiusure di rapporti sarà il traguardo felice raggiunto
Bruja


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma...domanda : sia nella tua storia precedente che nel caso di adesso, noto che tendi a "rifarti una vita" _in corsa_, cioè senza uno stacco tra una relazione e un'altra...
> E anche stavolta preferisci un momento - anche se breve - per "mettere il piede in due scarpe". Insomma: altro che ripicca, vendetta; mi sa che questo sta diventando _a prescindere _il tuo modo di "inaugurare" una nuova storia.
> Ci hai già riflettuto su questo punto?





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è un problema su cui soffermarsi ...potresti passar la vita saltando da padella alla brace e dalla brace alla padella...



la mia vita sta diventando uno schifo..non voglio stare sola perchè sarei infelice ma adesso non sono sola e sono comunque quasi infelice...


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> si ci ho pensato e credimi quella persona nn mi interessa a un punto tale da costruirci qualcosa,è solo un pò di attrazione fisica e niente più..cmq sono in confusione totale,voglio convincermi di riuscire a poter stare con una persona che non cambierà mai,me lo ha detto anche lui, ma so che le stesse situazione si ripeteranno quotidianamente...io non posso vivere nella tensione continua..ma come ho già detto, non riesco a stare da sola e te lo domostra proprio il fatto che,come dici tu, nn ho avuto stacco tra le due relazioni!


Per assurdo, credo che lui ti stimerebbe e rispetterebbe di più se ti vedesse più netta, più determinata nelle tue scelte... senza compromessi e mezzucci (tipo "cornificarlo" come dici). 
Ma soprattutto, scommettiamo che tu stessa ti stimeresti/rispetteresti di più?


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per assurdo, credo che lui ti stimerebbe e rispetterebbe di più se ti vedesse più netta, più determinata nelle tue scelte... senza compromessi e mezzucci (tipo "cornificarlo" come dici).
> Ma soprattutto, scommettiamo che tu stessa ti stimeresti/rispetteresti di più?


ma se sei innamorato come puoi dire 'perchè non mi lasci?' cazzarola io nn lo direi mai a lui!ma come si fa a dire questo a una persona che si ama??e come può il tuo ragazzo, dopo averti vista piangere e disperarti per lui, continuare a sentire quell'altra come se niente fosse (e poi pure negare di avere il suo numero e dire che la cosa è finita cosi')allora vi chiedo:ma secondo voi io sono troppo stronza a pensare che finiranno a letto??


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non interferisco nella tua vicenda ma commento solo questa tua risposta:
> 
> Perché non lavori sulla tua incapacità, non scavi nella tua storia più che cercarere dei francobolli che chiudano le toppe della tua solitudine sofferta? vivere con gli altri o con una sola persona non significa farle coprire una nostra dipendenza quale risultato di una mancanza... le persone stanno insieme per piacere per interesse, per affinità, non per sfuggire al senso di solitudine, quello, specie a certi livelli é un problema da risolvere in proprio, gli altri sono solo la panacea. Devi stare bene con te stessa e capire perché non ti riesce, dopo vivere con gioia le relazioni e non farsi ferire da eventuali chiusure di rapporti sarà il traguardo felice raggiunto
> Bruja


Leggi bene questo post, ma bene...altrimenti se non lo capisci lo capirai dopo aver sbattuto la faccia contro qualche altro muro! Io preferirei capirlo ora...


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2010)

*anpi*



anpi ha detto:


> ma se sei innamorato come puoi dire 'perchè non mi lasci?' cazzarola io nn lo direi mai a lui!ma come si fa a dire questo a una persona che si ama??e come può il tuo ragazzo, dopo averti vista piangere e disperarti per lui, continuare a sentire quell'altra come se niente fosse (e poi pure negare di avere il suo numero e dire che la cosa è finita cosi')allora vi chiedo:ma secondo voi io sono troppo stronza a pensare che finiranno a letto??


Convinciti solo di una cosa, esistono i cialtroni sentimentali... punto!
Lui é così!!! E rilassati, non é il solo...
E...no, non sei stronza, direi che sei semplicemente realista.
Bruja


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ma se sei innamorato come puoi dire 'perchè non mi lasci?' cazzarola io nn lo direi mai a lui!ma come si fa a dire questo a una persona che si ama??e come può il tuo ragazzo, *dopo averti vista piangere e disperarti per lui*, continuare a sentire quell'altra come se niente fosse (e poi pure negare di avere il suo numero e dire che la cosa è finita cosi')allora vi chiedo:ma secondo voi io sono troppo stronza a pensare che finiranno a letto??


E' proprio per questo che lui continua a sentire quell'altra...
...secondo me.
E poi non sei troppo stronza in questo momento...ma forse lo sei stata in passato, quando hai tradito per lui e magari gli sei piaciuta anche per questo....
Magari non sia spettava da te questo comportamento supplice e disperato.
Secondo me tu sei benissimo in grado di stare da sola, almeno per un periodo....
Forza, Anpi


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per assurdo, credo che lui ti stimerebbe e rispetterebbe di più se ti vedesse più netta, più determinata nelle tue scelte... senza compromessi e mezzucci (tipo "cornificarlo" come dici).
> Ma soprattutto, scommettiamo che tu stessa ti stimeresti/rispetteresti di più?





tinkerbell ha detto:


> Leggi bene questo post, ma bene...altrimenti se non lo capisci lo capirai dopo aver sbattuto la faccia contro qualche altro muro! Io preferirei capirlo ora...


certo ci vorrebbe un bel lavoro interiore per me..cominciando da dove??


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' proprio per questo che lui continua a sentire quell'altra...
> ...secondo me.
> E poi non sei troppo stronza in questo momento...ma forse lo sei stata in passato, quando hai tradito per lui e magari gli sei piaciuta anche per questo....
> Magari non sia spettava da te questo comportamento supplice e disperato.
> ...


grazie spero che sia cosi perchè comincio a pensarci seriamente..ma alla fine non capisco perchè nn mi lascia lui?gli fa comodo tenermi a casa pur sostenendo invece che lui non teme la solitudine e sa stare benissimo da solo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> certo ci vorrebbe un bel lavoro interiore per me..cominciando da dove??


 Io so che se si tengono sempre le rotelle, non si impara ad andare in bicicletta ...se non si tolgono mai i braccioli, non si impara a nuotare...


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> certo ci vorrebbe un bel lavoro interiore per me..cominciando da dove??


Adesso dici che sei confusa per cui non ha senso prendere decisioni importanti ora. 
Ci stai male perchè hai capito che questa storia sta diventando uno stillicidio; ma arriverà un giorno che questo dolore ti "toccherà" di meno...perchè saprai benissimo da sola cosa fare...:sonar:
perchè il tuo "vaso" (=la tua personale soglia del dolore) sarà colmo!

Quindi, inutile qualsiasi consiglio o cura d'urto, adesso...


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

Questo è un muro che crollerà all'improvviso.


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2010)

*anpi*

Stai ancora a credere a quello che lui sostiene a parole??.... Tutto sommato la tua capacità di autocritica sulla tua debolezza sarà la tua forza, inoltre lui conta proprio sulla tua debolezza/paura della solitudine.

Lavora su di te accettando che questo problema é solo un problema affrontabile, e per rafforzarti, pensa a quanto sarà divertente spiazzare questo campione  del "non ti lascio ma vivo per cavoli miei...." quando gli dirai, "ecco bravo fai il comodo tuo, ma nel frattempo fatti anche un po' più in là, sto apprezzando l'aria che mi divide da te!"
Bruja


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Adesso dici che sei confusa per cui non ha senso prendere decisioni importanti ora.
> Ci stai male perchè hai capito che questa storia sta diventando uno stillicidio; ma arriverà un giorno che questo dolore ti "toccherà" di meno...perchè saprai benissimo da sola cosa fare...:sonar:
> perchè il tuo "vaso" (=la tua personale soglia del dolore) sarà colmo!
> 
> Quindi, inutile qualsiasi consiglio o cura d'urto, adesso...



verissimo...non sono in grado di decidere adesso, non me la sento si sobbarcarmi il peso di dover anche trovare un nuovo posto dove vivere( perchè conviviamo..)e ricominciare tutto..non adesso. ma il mio 'vaso' e pieno già a metà cmq..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> grazie spero che sia cosi perchè comincio a pensarci seriamente..ma alla fine non capisco perchè nn mi lascia lui?gli fa comodo tenermi a casa pur sostenendo invece che lui non teme la solitudine e sa stare benissimo da solo?


Guarda Anpi...da come parli e scrivi mi sembra che tu e il tuo ragazzo siate dei giovani che lavorano e possono vivere benissimo indipendenti uno dall'altro: intendo dire che non siete ancora legati da vincoli ufficiali e indissolubili quali matrimonio o figli...
Io posso solo portarti la mia esperienza, senza per questo farla assurgere a esempio. Io ho un'amante che si comporta come il tuo ragazzo, e fa gli stessi discorsi: se non ti va bene mandami aff...
E' vero, non è il mio compagno ufficiale e non devo condividere con lui altro che alcuni momenti piacevoli: sta di fatto che più lo mando aff... e più lui si attacca a me. Meno lo cerco e più mi cerca lui
No credo che il tuo ragazzo lo faccia per comodo, forse si sente sicuro perchè è cercato anche dall'altra...ma tu non devi aver paura della solitudine, sei di sicuro una ragazza bella e dolce e stare un pò da sola ti farà solo del bene: immagina di essere un bel vaso di fiori rimasto troppo tempo sul balcone, rientra e stai all'ombra per un periodo..quando tornerai sul balcone tutti ti noteranno e sembrerai ancora più bella.


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> certo ci vorrebbe un bel lavoro interiore per me..cominciando da dove??


Da te... te non è con chi stai, te è ciò che sei...in conseguenza del tuo esser tale e non diversa avrai delle aspettative, delle necessità, delle voglie, delle mete, dei propositi, delle intenzioni... quello con l'altro è un incontro, non deve essere una necessità o l'unico modo per trovare e giustificare l'essere se stessa... lo so che sembra non significare nulal ciò che scrivo o esser, all'opposto, pieno di senso e complicato da attuare.... me lo dicevano e non capivo....mi dicevano di guardare me stessa, chiedere a me stessa, capire come di certe cose mi ero accontentata o come in certe vicende ero finita se tutto sommato il resto della mia vita girava in tutt'altro senso... e mi son messa a riflettere su di me, su cosa mi aveva portato ad accontentarmi e a snaturarmi....ed in effetti non eran stati solo l'amore che provavo o le bugie altrui assestate talmente bene da farmi vedere una irrealtà tanto reale...ci avevo messo del mio nel farmi far male... ho dovuto capire perchè...come....da quando.... ciò non toglie le colpe altrui, ma datosi che l'artefice dei propri successi'insuccessi nelal vita in primis siamo noi stessi non potevo certo, a quel punto, addossare ad altri colpe non loro.... tutto sommato non son mai stata obbligata a comportarmi come mi ero comportata, accettare ciò che avevo accettato, vivere senza aspettative concrete.... un conto è il plagio psicologico (il mio ex era un superbo mentitore e mi teneva per le palle sentimentalmente e quindi psicologicamente parlando) un conto l'obbligo fisico: a me nessuno mi ha mai obbligato a star con un uomo senza senso, senza scopo, senza reale interesse a concludere e costruire... si rinasce quando si capisce il perchè... allora si cerca la realtà.... la realtà coincide in genere con la normalità e la serenità...che dette cose fan schifo e noia ai più, quando ci sei dentro ti senti invece euforica, leggera, capace di sorridere solo perchè fuori c'è il sole...che tu sia sola o in compagnia.... gioco forza che ciò che hai dentro si veda anche fuori...catalizzerai gente come te allora, normale e serena, che sfuggirà anni luce le galline di pollaio tanto quanto tu vuoi sfuggire i galletti....
Nessuna ansia di non essere ciò che non sei o di sentirti tu solo se permeata di altri.... l'ansia deve essere quelal di tornare a te stessa... se non ricominci da capo passerai di errore in errore....


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2010)

*C.M.*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda Anpi...da come parli e scrivi mi sembra che tu e il tuo ragazzo siate dei giovani che lavorano e possono vivere benissimo indipendenti uno dall'altro: intendo dire che non siete ancora legati da vincoli ufficiali e indissolubili quali matrimonio o figli...
> Io posso solo portarti la mia esperienza, senza per questo farla assurgere a esempio. Io ho un'amante che si comporta come il tuo ragazzo, e fa gli stessi discorsi: se non ti va bene mandami aff...
> E' vero, non è il mio compagno ufficiale e non devo condividere con lui altro che alcuni momenti piacevoli: sta di fatto che più lo mando aff... e più lui si attacca a me. Meno lo cerco e più mi cerca lui
> No credo che il tuo ragazzo lo faccia per comodo, forse si sente sicuro perchè è cercato anche dall'altra...ma tu non devi aver paura della solitudine, sei di sicuro una ragazza bella e dolce e stare un pò da sola ti farà solo del bene: immagina di essere un bel vaso di fiori rimasto troppo tempo sul balcone, rientra e stai all'ombra per un periodo..quando tornerai sul balcone tutti ti noteranno e sembrerai ancora più bella.


Condivido quel che dici ma aggiungo che se questo ragazzo ha proprie mancanze, lacune o difficoltà (bisogno di essere cercato), vista la situazione di anpi, direi che se ne possa tranquillamente infischiare...anzi valuti che lei deve soffrire nella propria condizione per SUPPORTARE un cercacoccole immaturo.
Bruja


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Da te... te non è con chi stai, te è ciò che sei...in conseguenza del tuo esser tale e non diversa avrai delle aspettative, delle necessità, delle voglie, delle mete, dei propositi, delle intenzioni... quello con l'altro è un incontro, non deve essere una necessità o l'unico modo per trovare e giustificare l'essere se stessa... lo so che sembra non significare nulal ciò che scrivo o esser, all'opposto, pieno di senso e complicato da attuare.... me lo dicevano e non capivo....mi dicevano di guardare me stessa, chiedere a me stessa, capire come di certe cose mi ero accontentata o come in certe vicende ero finita se tutto sommato il resto della mia vita girava in tutt'altro senso... e mi son messa a riflettere su di me, su cosa mi aveva portato ad accontentarmi e a snaturarmi....ed in effetti non eran stati solo l'amore che provavo o le bugie altrui assestate talmente bene da farmi vedere una irrealtà tanto reale...ci avevo messo del mio nel farmi far male... ho dovuto capire perchè...come....da quando.... ciò non toglie le colpe altrui, ma datosi che l'artefice dei propri successi'insuccessi nelal vita in primis siamo noi stessi non potevo certo, a quel punto, addossare ad altri colpe non loro.... tutto sommato non son mai stata obbligata a comportarmi come mi ero comportata, accettare ciò che avevo accettato, vivere senza aspettative concrete.... un conto è il plagio psicologico (il mio ex era un superbo mentitore e mi teneva per le palle sentimentalmente e quindi psicologicamente parlando) un conto l'obbligo fisico: a me nessuno mi ha mai obbligato a star con un uomo senza senso, senza scopo, senza reale interesse a concludere e costruire... si rinasce quando si capisce il perchè... allora si cerca la realtà.... la realtà coincide in genere con la normalità e la serenità...che dette cose fan schifo e noia ai più, quando ci sei dentro ti senti invece euforica, leggera, capace di sorridere solo perchè fuori c'è il sole...che tu sia sola o in compagnia.... gioco forza che ciò che hai dentro si veda anche fuori...catalizzerai gente come te allora, normale e serena, che sfuggirà anni luce le galline di pollaio tanto quanto tu vuoi sfuggire i galletti....
> Nessuna ansia di non essere ciò che non sei o di sentirti tu solo se permeata di altri.... l'ansia deve essere quelal di tornare a te stessa... se non ricominci da capo passerai di errore in errore....



Grazie,grazie a tutti!!leggere i vostri commenti e consigli mi ha tirato davvero su stasera..da ora comincerà il mio lavoro su me stessa; si sono debole in questo momento ma,come dicevo prima, dal primo giorno in cui ho discusso con lui ero fragile al 100%, oggi mi sono sentita fragile al 70%..si lo so non è molto ma è già qualcosa..penso di riuscire a temere meno le sue minacce, i suoi se nn ti sto bene lasciami, il suo modo di rigirare le frittate dicendomi che sono io quella distante da lui...d'altronde se cerca altro vuol dire che l'infelice qui è lui e non io...io so bene che non merito questo...ho bisogno di un pò di tempo per acqusire forza perchè si è vero alla fine esploderò e troverò la forza di ripartire da zero contando solo su me stessa!


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> saprai benissimo da sola cosa fare...:sonar:
> *perchè il tuo "vaso"* (=la tua personale soglia del dolore) *sarà colmo*!
> Quindi, inutile qualsiasi consiglio o cura d'urto, adesso...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...ma tu non devi aver paura della solitudine, sei di sicuro una ragazza bella e dolce e stare un pò da sola ti farà solo del bene: *immagina di essere un bel vaso di fiori* rimasto troppo tempo sul balcone, rientra e stai all'ombra per un periodo..quando tornerai sul balcone tutti ti noteranno e sembrerai ancora più bella.


OT: Accipicchia Chiara, l'immagine del vaso stasera fa furore


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Grazie,grazie a tutti!!leggere i vostri commenti e consigli mi ha tirato davvero su stasera..da ora comincerà il mio lavoro su me stessa; si sono debole in questo momento ma,come dicevo prima, dal primo giorno in cui ho discusso con lui ero fragile al 100%, oggi mi sono sentita fragile al 70%..si lo so non è molto ma è già qualcosa..penso di riuscire a temere meno le sue minacce, i suoi se nn ti sto bene lasciami, il suo modo di rigirare le frittate dicendomi che sono io quella distante da lui...d'altronde se cerca altro vuol dire che l'infelice qui è lui e non io...io so bene che non merito questo...ho bisogno di un pò di tempo per acqusire forza perchè si è vero alla fine esploderò e troverò la forza di ripartire da zero contando solo su me stessa!


Perdere lui non vuol dire perdere te stessa... il che dovrebbe far sembrare meno aggressive le sue minacce... devi chiederti se non vuoi perdere ciò che per lui provi (quindi il tuo amore) o l'uomo su cui hai deciso di investire il tuo sentimento... a volte uno non va avantipoer inerzia ma perchè vuol eevitare di perdere un sentimento, un vissuto per cui ha dato tanto, e tanto più in visione di come si sentiva tratta, uniliata, incazzata... e lui che non vuoi perdere o ciò che senti per lui? chieditelo!!!


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> OT: Accipicchia Chiara, l'immagine del vaso stasera fa furore


ahahah è vero!!cmq rende perfettamente l'idea!ehi ma qui non c'è nessuno che vorrebbe mettermi sul proprio balcone?? scherzo,è x sdrammatizzare..


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2010)

*anpi*



anpi ha detto:


> Grazie,grazie a tutti!!leggere i vostri commenti e consigli mi ha tirato davvero su stasera..da ora comincerà il mio lavoro su me stessa; si sono debole in questo momento ma,come dicevo prima, dal primo giorno in cui ho discusso con lui ero fragile al 100%, oggi mi sono sentita fragile al 70%..si lo so non è molto ma è già qualcosa..penso di riuscire a temere meno le sue minacce, i suoi se nn ti sto bene lasciami, il suo modo di rigirare le frittate dicendomi che sono io quella distante da lui...d'altronde se cerca altro vuol dire che l'infelice qui è lui e non io...io so bene che non merito questo...ho bisogno di un pò di tempo per acqusire forza perchè si è vero alla fine esploderò e troverò la forza di ripartire da zero contando solo su me stessa!



Consolati, di solito il 90% dei traditori e dei menefreghisti dice le stesse cose... d'altronde poveri cari, non avendo motivazioni più serie, come non comprenderli!!!:carneval::rotfl:
Bruja


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> OT: Accipicchia Chiara, l'immagine del vaso stasera fa furore


 
Già ...


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Perdere lui non vuol dire perdere te stessa... il che dovrebbe far sembrare meno aggressive le sue minacce... devi chiederti se non vuoi perdere ciò che per lui provi (quindi il tuo amore) o l'uomo su cui hai deciso di investire il tuo sentimento... a volte uno non va avantipoer inerzia ma perchè vuol eevitare di perdere un sentimento, un vissuto per cui ha dato tanto, e tanto più in visione di come si sentiva tratta, uniliata, incazzata... e lui che non vuoi perdere o ciò che senti per lui? chieditelo!!!


bhè il problema è che io sono innamorata di lui; ho un sentimento sincero!mi dispiacerebbe perderlo ma di sicuro se lo perdessi sarei capace di innamorarmi di nuovo; IO però!lui nn so..a questo punto mi domando se davvero conosce il significato della parola 'amare'.comincio a credere che nn la conosce affatto..e ti dirò che senza di me vedo per lui un futuro triste ma nn perchè io sono unica ma perchè la sua incapacità di amare lo porterà a farsi le scopate casuali come a 20 anni e alla fine cosa si ritroverà?NULLA


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Consolati, di solito il 90% dei traditori e dei menefreghisti dice le stesse cose... d'altronde poveri cari, non avendo motivazioni più serie, come non comprenderli!!!:carneval::rotfl:
> Bruja



però ammazza quanto sono bravi a recitare!!ma la ruota gira e la sofferenza arriverà anche per lui..


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2010)

*anpi*



anpi ha detto:


> però ammazza quanto sono bravi a recitare!!ma la ruota gira e la sofferenza arriverà anche per lui..



Mia cara ragazza ma loro non recitano, sono così... credono alle loro caxxate!!
Bruja


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mia cara ragazza ma loro non recitano, sono così... credono alle loro caxxate!!
> Bruja



pure!!!peggio mi sento....che tristezza infinita...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> bhè il problema è che io sono innamorata di lui; ho un sentimento sincero!mi dispiacerebbe perderlo ma di sicuro se lo perdessi sarei capace di innamorarmi di nuovo; IO però!lui nn so..a questo punto mi domando se davvero conosce il significato della parola 'amare'.comincio a credere che nn la conosce affatto..e ti dirò che senza di me vedo per lui un futuro triste ma nn perchè io sono unica ma perchè la sua incapacità di amare lo porterà a farsi le scopate casuali come a 20 anni e alla fine cosa si ritroverà?NULLA


Ehm... mi sa che stai già guardando oltre .

Secondo me  adesso hai paura di perderlo, vedi in pericolo le energie che hai investito in questo rapporto e quindi "l' innamoramento" si fa più sentire...non è che non sia sincero, ma ora è falsato dalla paura di rimanere da sola...


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> bhè il problema è che io sono innamorata di lui; ho un sentimento sincero!mi dispiacerebbe perderlo ma di sicuro se lo perdessi sarei capace di innamorarmi di nuovo; *IO però!lui nn so*..a questo punto mi domando *se davvero conosce il significato della parola 'amare*'.comincio a credere che nn la conosce affatto..e ti dirò che *senza di me vedo per lui un futuro triste* ma nn perchè io sono unica ma perchè la *sua incapacità di amare lo porterà a farsi le scopate casuali come a 20 anni e alla fine cosa si ritroverà?*NULLA


Non avevamo detto che il problema eri tu? :mrgreen:


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non avevamo detto che il problema eri tu? :mrgreen:



ok ok ho dato un giudizio troppo affrettato..rimangio quello che ho detto..è la rabbia che parla,non sono io!


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2010)

*anpi*



anpi ha detto:


> ok ok ho dato un giudizio troppo affrettato..rimangio quello che ho detto..è la rabbia che parla,non sono io!


Coraggio, arriverai a ridere anche della tua rabbia, avrai solo il rimpianto per il tempo della TUA vita sprecato, anche se qualcuno dice che se si ama non si spreca... io sono più conservativa sul valore della propria vita... sai quando si sta su un treno sbagliato, si perdono altre possibili, e magari felici ,coincidenze.....
Bruja


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Coraggio, arriverai a ridere anche della tua rabbia, avrai solo il rimpianto per il tempo della TUA vita sprecato, anche se qualcuno dice che se si ama non si spreca... io sono più conservativa sul valore della propria vita... sai quando si sta su un treno sbagliato, si perdono altre possibili, e magari felici ,coincidenze.....
> Bruja



già..tendiamo sempre a pensare a quello che perdiamo e non a quello che magari potremmo trovare!!


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda Anpi...da come parli e scrivi mi sembra che tu e il tuo ragazzo siate dei giovani che lavorano e possono vivere benissimo indipendenti uno dall'altro: intendo dire che non siete ancora legati da vincoli ufficiali e indissolubili quali matrimonio o figli...
> Io posso solo portarti la mia esperienza, senza per questo farla assurgere a esempio. Io ho un'amante che si comporta come il tuo ragazzo, e fa gli stessi discorsi: se non ti va bene mandami aff...
> E' vero, non è il mio compagno ufficiale e non devo condividere con lui altro che alcuni momenti piacevoli: sta di fatto che più lo mando aff... e più lui si attacca a me. Meno lo cerco e più mi cerca lui
> No credo che il tuo ragazzo lo faccia per comodo, forse si sente sicuro perchè è cercato anche dall'altra...ma tu non devi aver paura della solitudine, sei di sicuro una ragazza bella e dolce e stare un pò da sola ti farà solo del bene: immagina di essere un bel vaso di fiori rimasto troppo tempo sul balcone, rientra e stai all'ombra per un periodo..quando tornerai sul balcone tutti ti noteranno e sembrerai ancora più bella.



Una domanda per Chiara: sei felice nella tua condizione di amante?vorrei solo capire se sei in attesa di qualcosa di piu o ti va bene la situazione cosi come è?


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Coraggio, arriverai a ridere anche della tua rabbia, avrai solo il rimpianto per il tempo della TUA vita sprecato, anche se qualcuno dice che se si ama non si spreca... io sono più conservativa sul valore della propria vita... sai quando si sta su un treno sbagliato, si perdono altre possibili, e magari felici ,coincidenze.....
> Bruja


Ah Brujia,ascolta ma tra le belle parole dei cialtroni sentimentali c'è anche 'guarda non ho proprio voglia di avere a che fare con due ragazze contemporaneamente!'...muauauauauuaa mi viene proprio da ridere adesso che ci ripenso!!


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Ah Brujia,ascolta ma tra le belle parole dei cialtroni sentimentali c'è anche 'guarda non ho proprio voglia di avere a che fare con due ragazze contemporaneamente!'...muauauauauuaa mi viene proprio da ridere adesso che ci ripenso!!


 Scusa se rispondo io: "ma se non ho manco tempo per te a volte, vuoi che ci sia un'altra?"...il mio aveva me, la moglie e altre 4.... rassegnati e non pensare a ciò che dice lui...come ha detto Bruja il campionario è quasi sempre lo stesso!!!


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2010)

*anpi*



anpi ha detto:


> Ah Brujia,ascolta ma tra le belle parole dei cialtroni sentimentali c'è anche 'guarda non ho proprio voglia di avere a che fare con due ragazze contemporaneamente!'...muauauauauuaa mi viene proprio da ridere adesso che ci ripenso!!


Beh, ma ha ragione... il contemporaneamente per lui non vale, le vede in orari diversi!!!
Bruja


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Beh, ma ha ragione... il contemporaneamente per lui non vale, le vede in orari diversi!!!
> Bruja


 :rotfl:


----------



## anpi (10 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Scusa se rispondo io: "ma se non ho manco tempo per te a volte, vuoi che ci sia un'altra?"...il mio aveva me, la moglie e altre 4.... rassegnati e non pensare a ciò che dice lui...come ha detto Bruja il campionario è quasi sempre lo stesso!!!



uauauauauaua!che grandi stronzi!!!!mamma mia!vabbè ora devo chiudere che sta tornando l'uomo che poverino sta subendo le mie paranoie, povero innocente...vi chiedo l'ultimo consiglio:secondo voi vale la pena fargli sapere che io so che ha il numero della signorina?visto che lo ha registrato sotto un altro nome avevo intenzione di dirgli 'mi presti il telefono per fare una chiamata?' e poi fare il numero di lei e dire oh guarda in pò!!


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2010)

*no*



anpi ha detto:


> uauauauauaua!che grandi stronzi!!!!mamma mia!vabbè ora devo chiudere che sta tornando l'uomo che poverino sta subendo le mie paranoie, povero innocente...vi chiedo l'ultimo consiglio:secondo voi vale la pena fargli sapere che io so che ha il numero della signorina?visto che lo ha registrato sotto un altro nome avevo intenzione di dirgli 'mi presti il telefono per fare una chiamata?' e poi fare il numero di lei e dire oh guarda in pò!!


Lascia perdere... il numero ti sarà utile quando potrai comunicarle che il campo é libero e le serve una nuova colf!!!
Bruja


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> uauauauauaua!che grandi stronzi!!!!mamma mia!vabbè ora devo chiudere che sta tornando l'uomo che poverino sta subendo le mie paranoie, povero innocente...vi chiedo l'ultimo consiglio:secondo voi vale la pena fargli sapere che io so che ha il numero della signorina?visto che lo ha registrato sotto un altro nome avevo intenzione di dirgli 'mi presti il telefono per fare una chiamata?' e poi fare il numero di lei e dire oh guarda in pò!!


Quoto Bruja.

per quel che riguarda la domanda che mi hai fatto ho intenzione di aprire una nuova discussione, per articolare meglio il discorso...
Comunque sì, per ora va benissimo così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> verissimo...non sono in grado di decidere adesso, non me la sento si sobbarcarmi il peso di dover anche trovare un nuovo posto dove vivere( perchè conviviamo..)e ricominciare tutto..non adesso. ma il mio 'vaso' e pieno già a metà cmq..


 Prima dove stavi?
Avrai una famiglia, un'amica? Oppure vai all'università e guarda chi vuol condividere un appartamento.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> *1.* *ma se sei innamorato come puoi dire 'perchè non mi lasci?'* cazzarola io nn lo direi mai a lui!ma come si fa a dire questo a una persona che si ama??e
> *2.* *come può il tuo ragazzo, dopo averti vista piangere e disperarti per lui, continuare a sentire quell'altra come se niente fosse* (e poi pure negare di avere il suo numero e dire che la cosa è finita cosi')allora vi chiedo:
> *3.* ma secondo voi io sono troppo stronza a pensare che finiranno a letto??


*1.* tu ami questo bel tipo?
e questo amore come si concilia col fatto che lui si comporta come si comporta o con quanto scritto al punto 2 o col fatto che tu lo vuoi cornificare per ripicca?
*2.* semplice: la soddisfazione dei suoi sfizi per lui ha più importanza di quanta ne hai tu
*3.* no, anzi magari è pure già successo


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> bhè il problema è che io sono innamorata di lui; ho un sentimento sincero!mi dispiacerebbe perderlo ma di sicuro se lo perdessi sarei capace di innamorarmi di nuovo; IO però!lui nn so..a questo punto mi domando se davvero conosce il significato della parola 'amare'.comincio a credere che nn la conosce affatto..e ti dirò che senza di me vedo per lui un futuro triste ma nn perchè io sono unica ma perchè la sua incapacità di amare lo porterà a farsi le scopate casuali come a 20 anni e alla fine cosa si ritroverà?NULLA


questi pesieri dovrebbero portarti a chiederti che ci stai a fare con uno così
vale il tuo dolore?
ma ancor prima: vale il tuo amore?


----------



## minnie (11 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Grazie,grazie a tutti!!leggere i vostri commenti e consigli mi ha tirato davvero su stasera..da ora comincerà il mio lavoro su me stessa; si sono debole in questo momento ma,come dicevo prima, dal primo giorno in cui ho discusso con lui ero fragile al 100%, oggi mi sono sentita fragile al 70%..si lo so non è molto ma è già qualcosa..penso di riuscire a temere meno le sue minacce, i suoi se nn ti sto bene lasciami, il suo modo di rigirare le frittate dicendomi che sono io quella distante da lui...d'altronde se cerca altro vuol dire che l'infelice qui è lui e non io...io so bene che non merito questo...ho bisogno di un pò di tempo per acqusire forza perchè si è vero alla fine esploderò e troverò la forza di ripartire da zero contando solo su me stessa!


A leggere quello che scrivi di come reagisce lui, mi sembra di essere te. Il che significa che, per mia esperienza, lui è uno che si farà i comodi suoi dando a te la colpa per tutto il tempo che starete insieme. Quindi, considerando che non siete sposati e non avete figli, ti suggerisco di troncare con lui nel più breve tempo possibile. Vedi, credo che lui abbia capito le tue insicurezze e quindi si fa forte su questo. Ha capito che tu hai paura a stare sola, e ti dice se non ti va bene vai. Ha capito che tu sei insicura e ti dice che sei tu lontana da lui e non viceversa... Le stesse identiche cose che mi dice il mio... come te due anni fa non ho avuto il coraggio di andarmene per paura di star sola, per non buttare via i sacrifici fatti per stare con lui e ora, lui si continua a comportare così. Solo che con un bambino è molto più difficile e doloroso andarsene ora. Te lo dico come lo direi a me stessa se potessi tornare indietro: lascialo e in fretta... Tradirlo non ti aiuterà, anzi, secondo me servirà a darti due secondi di soddisfazione e molto più tempo di schifo per te stessa... Lascialo, impara ad amarti di più, te lo meriti. Lui no, non lo merita.


----------



## anpi (11 Giugno 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> A leggere quello che scrivi di come reagisce lui, mi sembra di essere te. Il che significa che, per mia esperienza, lui è uno che si farà i comodi suoi dando a te la colpa per tutto il tempo che starete insieme. Quindi, considerando che non siete sposati e non avete figli, ti suggerisco di troncare con lui nel più breve tempo possibile. Vedi, credo che lui abbia capito le tue insicurezze e quindi si fa forte su questo. Ha capito che tu hai paura a stare sola, e ti dice se non ti va bene vai. Ha capito che tu sei insicura e ti dice che sei tu lontana da lui e non viceversa... Le stesse identiche cose che mi dice il mio... come te due anni fa non ho avuto il coraggio di andarmene per paura di star sola, per non buttare via i sacrifici fatti per stare con lui e ora, lui si continua a comportare così. Solo che con un bambino è molto più difficile e doloroso andarsene ora. Te lo dico come lo direi a me stessa se potessi tornare indietro: lascialo e in fretta... Tradirlo non ti aiuterà, anzi, secondo me servirà a darti due secondi di soddisfazione e molto più tempo di schifo per te stessa... Lascialo, impara ad amarti di più, te lo meriti. Lui no, non lo merita.


Mi sta già colpevolizzando!da un giorno all'altro sono cambiata,dice lui, sono diventata pessimista, siamo troppo diversi caratterialmente,sono un 'insicura etc. etc..prima che io sospettassi del suo tradimento ero la donna quasi perfetta..dice che io sono quella che sono cambiata e che con i miei comportamenti lo sto allontanando da me...Roba da matti!!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Mi sta già colpevolizzando!da un giorno all'altro sono cambiata,dice lui, sono diventata pessimista, siamo troppo diversi caratterialmente,sono un 'insicura etc. etc..prima che io sospettassi del suo tradimento ero la donna quasi perfetta..dice che io sono quella che sono cambiata e che con i miei comportamenti lo sto allontanando da me...Roba da matti!!!


Anpi, con un soggetto di questo tipo c'e' solo una soluzione:

http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf

Senza mezzi termini ... per prima cosa ne guadagnerai in salute  .

Ciao.


----------



## anpi (11 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Mi sta già colpevolizzando!da un giorno all'altro sono cambiata,dice lui, sono diventata pessimista, siamo troppo diversi caratterialmente,sono un 'insicura etc. etc..prima che io sospettassi del suo tradimento ero la donna quasi perfetta..dice che io sono quella che sono cambiata e che con i miei comportamenti lo sto allontanando da me...Roba da matti!!!


 Sto anche cercando di passare sopra alla questione ed allontanare i pensieri negativi, non è facile per niente...mi chiede qualcosa di paranormale..vorrei salvare questo rapporto ma mi sembra di essere l'unica a volerlo..lui rigira le questioni facendo diventare me il problema...invece io so che lui sta pensando notte e giorno a quell'altra e sta solo valutando quando è il caso di incontrarla...ma io nn voglio lasciarlo senza metterlo davanti all'evidenza!!


----------



## anpi (11 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anpi, con un soggetto di questo tipo c'e' solo una soluzione:
> 
> http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf
> 
> ...


 
ahahahaha lo ricorderò in caso mi dovesse servire!!!


----------



## anpi (11 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *1.* tu ami questo bel tipo?
> e questo amore come si concilia col fatto che lui si comporta come si comporta o con quanto scritto al punto 2 o col fatto che tu lo vuoi cornificare per ripicca?
> *2.* semplice: la soddisfazione dei suoi sfizi per lui ha più importanza di quanta ne hai tu
> *3.* no, anzi magari è pure già successo


si purtoppo mi sono innamorata di uno stronzo....


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ............. con i miei comportamenti lo sto allontanando da me...Roba da matti!!!


cioè il tuo inconscio sta facendo quel che tu non ti senti pronta a fare

(o lui si sta predisponendo a lasciarti, con motivazioni accusatorie)


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Sto anche cercando di passare sopra alla questione ed allontanare i pensieri negativi, non è facile per niente...mi chiede qualcosa di paranormale..vorrei salvare questo rapporto ma mi sembra di essere l'unica a volerlo..lui rigira le questioni facendo diventare me il problema...invece io so che lui sta pensando notte e giorno a quell'altra e sta solo valutando quando è il caso di incontrarla...ma io nn voglio lasciarlo senza metterlo davanti all'evidenza!!


perchè?
perchè?
perchè?
perchè?


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

*annotato!*



Mari' ha detto:


> Anpi, con un soggetto di questo tipo c'e' solo una soluzione:
> 
> http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:saggio:


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> 1) *Sto anche cercando di passare sopra alla questione ed allontanare i pensieri negativi*, non è facile per niente...mi chiede qualcosa di paranormale.. 2)*vorrei salvare questo rapporto ma mi sembra di essere l'unica a volerlo*..3) *lui rigira le questioni facendo diventare me il problema*...invece io so che lui sta pensando notte e giorno a quell'altra e sta solo valutando quando è il caso di incontrarla...5) ma io nn voglio lasciarlo senza metterlo davanti all'evidenza!!


1) Sbagliato: è facendosi il culo sui pensieri cattivi che si va in fondo alla questione...
2) a me pare che lui non voglia salvare il rapporto perchè è straconvinto che tu non lo lascerai affatto...quindi cosa c'è da salvare? lui si sente in un ventre di vacca! 
3) perchè non avendo argomenti concreti da apportare, l'unico modo che ha di tenerti per gli attributi è palleghgiare a te la risoluzione del problema, dando quindi a te l'eventuale coltello con il quale ferirai te stessa, dando a te la responsabilità eventuale della fine del rapporto...sei tu che travisi, sei tu che hai le paranoie, sei tu che non ti fidi, sei tu che non ti senti all'altezza, etc. etc.....e tu, che già non lo vuoi lasciarei, non armerai la tua stessa mano per farti del male....lui di questo sta certo...
5) tra qualche giorno, settimana, mese, anno questo ti apparirà come il più sciocco tra i problemi che hai...cosa è, la rivincita delle pulci sul cane i metterlo davanti all'evidenza? pensa che "figo" se ti risponde "e sti ca'.... c'hai le corna, va bene? manco con una, con 300!!!"...dove starebbe poi la tua soddisfacente rivincita di avergli sbattuto in faccia che non sei stupida e te ne eri accorta? Cerca invece di accorgerti di altro...di cosa vuoi tu, di cosa senti tu, di come fai a pensare ad un futuro con uno che ti volta frittate e soprattutto che ti fa sentire tanto insicura non solo dle vostro rapporto ma anche di te stessa.... lascia star le rivincite idiote su di lui, pensa a non perderti tu! T elo dice una che per anni non c'ha capito una cippa e che sta ancora chiedendosi come ha fatto a non sentire odore di bruciato ad ogni alito di respiro!!!


----------



## aristocat (11 Giugno 2010)

Comunque un consiglio: a questo punto non dargli spago. Se lui ti colpevolizza, ignoralo, cambia discorso... fai le tre scimmiette "non vedo non sento non parlo" :blabla: landesina:
Pian piano ti riapproprierai di una tua dimensione. E decidere sul futuro sarà più semplice! :up:


Sul metterlo di fronte alle prove: valuta tu se è il caso, per me è secondario.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> tra qualche giorno, settimana, mese, anno questo ti apparirà come il più sciocco tra i problemi che hai...cosa è, la rivincita delle pulci sul cane i metterlo davanti all'evidenza? pensa che "figo" se ti risponde "e sti ca'.... c'hai le corna, va bene? manco con una, con 300!!!"...dove starebbe poi la tua soddisfacente rivincita di avergli sbattuto in faccia che non sei stupida e te ne eri accorta? Cerca invece di accorgerti di altro...di cosa vuoi tu, di cosa senti tu, di come fai a pensare ad un futuro con uno che ti volta frittate e soprattutto che ti fa sentire tanto insicura non solo dle vostro rapporto ma anche di te stessa.... *lascia star le rivincite idiote su di lui, pensa a non perderti tu*! T elo dice una che per anni non c'ha capito una cippa e che sta ancora chiedendosi come ha fatto a non sentire odore di bruciato ad ogni alito di respiro!!!


Quoto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> 1) Sbagliato: è facendosi il culo sui pensieri cattivi che si va in fondo alla questione...
> 2) a me pare che lui non voglia salvare il rapporto perchè è straconvinto che tu non lo lascerai affatto...quindi cosa c'è da salvare? lui si sente in un ventre di vacca!
> 3) perchè non avendo argomenti concreti da apportare, l'unico modo che ha di tenerti per gli attributi è palleghgiare a te la risoluzione del problema, dando quindi a te l'eventuale coltello con il quale ferirai te stessa, dando a te la responsabilità eventuale della fine del rapporto...sei tu che travisi, sei tu che hai le paranoie, sei tu che non ti fidi, sei tu che non ti senti all'altezza, etc. etc.....e tu, che già non lo vuoi lasciarei, non armerai la tua stessa mano per farti del male....lui di questo sta certo...
> 5) tra qualche giorno, settimana, mese, anno questo ti apparirà come il più sciocco tra i problemi che hai...*cosa è, la rivincita delle pulci sul cane i metterlo davanti all'evidenza? pensa che "figo" se ti risponde "e sti ca'.... c'hai le corna, va bene? manco con una, con 300!!!"...dove starebbe poi la tua soddisfacente rivincita di avergli sbattuto in faccia che non sei stupida e te ne eri accorta? Cerca invece di accorgerti di altro...di cosa vuoi tu, di cosa senti tu, di come fai a pensare ad un futuro con uno che ti volta frittate e soprattutto che ti fa sentire tanto insicura non solo dle vostro rapporto ma anche di te stessa....* lascia star le rivincite idiote su di lui, pensa a non perderti tu! T elo dice una che per anni non c'ha capito una cippa e che sta ancora chiedendosi come ha fatto a non sentire odore di bruciato ad ogni alito di respiro!!!


:up:


----------



## anpi (11 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque un consiglio: a questo punto non dargli spago. Se lui ti colpevolizza, ignoralo, cambia discorso... fai le tre scimmiette "non vedo non sento non parlo" :blabla: landesina:
> Pian piano ti riapproprierai di una tua dimensione. E decidere sul futuro sarà più semplice! :up:
> 
> 
> Sul metterlo di fronte alle prove: valuta tu se è il caso, per me è secondario.


vero, è quello che voglio fare,adesso voglio ignorarlo!a nn vi ho detto l'ultima,domani sera mi ha detto che deve andare alla festa di addio al celibato di un suo amico che si sposa.è vero questa festa c'è,peccato che nn è in città,a quanto ho capito di nascosto. ora voglio vedere cosa mi racconta domani...


----------



## minnie (12 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Sto anche cercando di passare sopra alla questione ed allontanare i pensieri negativi, non è facile per niente...mi chiede qualcosa di paranormale..vorrei salvare questo rapporto ma mi sembra di essere l'unica a volerlo..lui rigira le questioni facendo diventare me il problema...invece io so che lui sta pensando notte e giorno a quell'altra e sta solo valutando quando è il caso di incontrarla...ma io nn voglio lasciarlo senza metterlo davanti all'evidenza!!


 Non lo ammetterà mai, neppure se un giorno tu gli aprissi la porta della camera da letto in cui si sta spupazzando quell'altra... e ti direbbe anche in quel momento che è colpa tua, che è stato costretto a farlo perchè tu ... non sei più la donna perfetta di cui si era innamorato.... ma non è vero, tu sei sempre la stessa, solo più triste, ansiosa e sospettosa ma PER COLPA DEL SUO COMPORTAMENTO... solo che dare la colpa a te gli evita i sensi di colpa. Ti ripeto io convivo da anni con il clone (ma più vecchio) del tuo ragazzo e dopo anni non solo non è cambiato nulla, nonostante io sia passata sopra ai suoi "errori" ma è sempre peggio... Fregatene del metterlo davanti all'evidenza, finchè non hai legami più difficili da sciogliere, lascialo... regalati la possibilità di una vita migliore, stando con lui ti neghi la possibilità di trovare chi ti merita davvero, una persona con cui condividere davvero la vita... salvati, finchè sei in tempo...


----------



## anpi (13 Giugno 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Non lo ammetterà mai, neppure se un giorno tu gli aprissi la porta della camera da letto in cui si sta spupazzando quell'altra... e ti direbbe anche in quel momento che è colpa tua, che è stato costretto a farlo perchè tu ... non sei più la donna perfetta di cui si era innamorato.... ma non è vero, tu sei sempre la stessa, solo più triste, ansiosa e sospettosa ma PER COLPA DEL SUO COMPORTAMENTO... solo che dare la colpa a te gli evita i sensi di colpa. Ti ripeto io convivo da anni con il clone (ma più vecchio) del tuo ragazzo e dopo anni non solo non è cambiato nulla, nonostante io sia passata sopra ai suoi "errori" ma è sempre peggio... Fregatene del metterlo davanti all'evidenza, finchè non hai legami più difficili da sciogliere, lascialo... regalati la possibilità di una vita migliore, stando con lui ti neghi la possibilità di trovare chi ti merita davvero, una persona con cui condividere davvero la vita... salvati, finchè sei in tempo...


lo so che sarà così sempre e non cambierà nulla, infatti lui mi ha detto 'io sono fatto così!e queste situazioni si ripeteranno all'infinito..' secondo lui io dovrei tacere ad ogni suo comportamento del genere...cara minnie però anche tu meriti la felicità!come fai a sopportare dopo anni ancora tutto questo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> lo so che sarà così sempre e non cambierà nulla, infatti lui mi ha detto 'io sono fatto così!e queste situazioni si ripeteranno all'infinito..' secondo lui io dovrei tacere ad ogni suo comportamento del genere...cara minnie però anche tu meriti la felicità!*come fai a sopportare* dopo anni ancora tutto questo?


 Giusta domanda che molti si dovrebbero porre.
Ma non si dovrebbe stare con una persona perché ci stiamo meglio che da soli?
Se stiamo male ..meglio soli!!!
La paura della solitudine è una cattiva consigliera...


----------



## Consapevole (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Giusta domanda che molti si dovrebbero porre.
> Ma non si dovrebbe stare con una persona perché ci stiamo meglio che da soli?
> Se stiamo male ..meglio soli!!!
> La paura della solitudine è una cattiva consigliera...


quoto soprattutto l'ultima persa ciao


----------



## anpi (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Giusta domanda che molti si dovrebbero porre.
> Ma non si dovrebbe stare con una persona perché ci stiamo meglio che da soli?
> Se stiamo male ..meglio soli!!!
> La paura della solitudine è una cattiva consigliera...


Verissimo ma è proprio quella la motivazione per cui nn si fanno a volte determinate scelte...credo però che col tempo una persona realizzi in che condizione di infelicità si trova e di conseguenza reagisce per la sua felicità..nn so se mi sono spiegata...io adesso non sono così felice di avere il ragazzo che ho..purtroppo qualcosa si è rotta tra di noi..ma ho bisogno di un pò di tempo per metabolizzare e capire cosa sarà di noi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Verissimo ma è proprio quella la motivazione per cui nn si fanno a volte determinate scelte...credo però che col tempo una persona realizzi in che condizione di infelicità si trova e di conseguenza reagisce per la sua felicità..nn so se mi sono spiegata...io adesso non sono così felice di avere il ragazzo che ho..purtroppo qualcosa si è rotta tra di noi..ma ho bisogno di un pò di tempo per metabolizzare e capire cosa sarà di noi!


Ma se si ha davvero terrore della solitudine poi ...si manipola la realtà per non essere sufficientemente infelici da prendere "quella" decisione...e intanto il tempo passa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxMeu34o_jQ


----------



## anpi (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se si ha davvero terrore della solitudine poi ...si manipola la realtà per non essere sufficientemente infelici da prendere "quella" decisione...e intanto il tempo passa...
> 
> e se davvero fosse come dice lui..cioè se io mi fossi davvero costruita un castello di false supposizioni e magari alla fine lui sta solo facendo il galletto con quell'altra e magari alla fine non succede nulla...??mi do la zappa sui piedi?


----------



## Consapevole (13 Giugno 2010)

?mi do la zappa sui piedi?[/QUOTE]


non prendertela...ma secondo me i piedi te li sei gia zappettati da tempo...che sia vero o no che importa?di tangibile pero' c'e' 1 la tua reazione 2 lui che ti ha sempre detto com'era e quindi come sara'...

se vuoi continuare sai gia quello che ti aspetta (ammesso che tu riesca a restare "la piu' bella del reame")

se invece decidi di posare la zappa...allora puoi aspettarti di tutto...di peggio...oppure chissa'!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> e se davvero fosse come dice lui..cioè se io mi fossi davvero costruita un castello di false supposizioni e magari alla fine lui sta solo facendo il galletto con quell'altra e magari alla fine non succede nulla...??mi do la zappa sui piedi?


 Concordo con consapevole.
Bastano le cose che ti ha detto ...e avanzano...


----------



## anpi (13 Giugno 2010)

Consapevole ha detto:


> ?mi do la zappa sui piedi?


 
non prendertela...ma secondo me i piedi te li sei gia zappettati da tempo...che sia vero o no che importa?di tangibile pero' c'e' 1 la tua reazione 2 lui che ti ha sempre detto com'era e quindi come sara'...

se vuoi continuare sai gia quello che ti aspetta (ammesso che tu riesca a restare "la piu' bella del reame")

se invece decidi di posare la zappa...allora puoi aspettarti di tutto...di peggio...oppure chissa'![/QUOTE]

vabbè però scusatemi tra un tradimento sospettato ed uno avvenuto c'è una bella diferenza,o mi sbaglio??il problema è che la mia sfiducia negli uomini è ormai quasi totale..vedo uomini che tradiscono di continuo..non mi voglio illudere sul fatto che ne troverò uno che non lo farà mai...il mio ex era cosi,lui non  lo avrebbe mai fatto..solo adesso capisco il male che gli ho fatto


----------



## Consapevole (13 Giugno 2010)

vabbè però scusatemi tra un tradimento sospettato ed uno avvenuto c'è una bella diferenza,o mi sbaglio??il problema è che la mia sfiducia negli uomini è ormai quasi totale..vedo uomini che tradiscono di continuo..non mi voglio illudere sul fatto che ne troverò uno che non lo farà mai...il mio ex era cosi,lui non  lo avrebbe mai fatto..solo adesso capisco il male che gli ho fatto[/QUOTE]

la differenza tra un tradimento sospetto e uno accertato e' inutile...cosi come non c'e' differenza tra un tradimento mentale e uno fisico ( la mia ex non ha mai creduto che avessi tradito solo con la mente...mai)

vedi uomini che tradiscono dappertutto ma a te interessa questo di uomo...tanto da farti venire i calli alle mani a forza di zappate...scordati di aver fatto male al tuo ex...soffrire ci fa bene...ci migliora....


----------



## anpi (13 Giugno 2010)

Consapevole ha detto:


> vabbè però scusatemi tra un tradimento sospettato ed uno avvenuto c'è una bella diferenza,o mi sbaglio??il problema è che la mia sfiducia negli uomini è ormai quasi totale..vedo uomini che tradiscono di continuo..non mi voglio illudere sul fatto che ne troverò uno che non lo farà mai...il mio ex era cosi,lui non lo avrebbe mai fatto..solo adesso capisco il male che gli ho fatto


la differenza tra un tradimento sospetto e uno accertato e' inutile...cosi come non c'e' differenza tra un tradimento mentale e uno fisico ( la mia ex non ha mai creduto che avessi tradito solo con la mente...mai)

vedo uomini che tradiscono dappertutto ma a te interessa questo di uomo...tanto da farti venire i calli alle mani a forza di zappate...scordati di aver fatto male al tuo ex...soffrire ci fa bene...ci migliora....[/QUOTE]


mi dispiace ma nn la penso cosi..cos'è un tradimento mentale??ma dai!non esiste!allora io sono una pluri cornuta!!non c'è paragone tra fisico e mentale!


----------



## Consapevole (13 Giugno 2010)

il tradimento del tuo ragazzo e' sospetto o certo? (ergo e' mentale o e' stato pure fisico???)  per TE e' inutile saperlo, e' la tua reazione dopo cio' che hai scoperto che parla da se...


----------



## Daniele (13 Giugno 2010)

Anpi, allora stavi con un bravo ragazzo e ti eccitava il ragazzaccio? oppure ti eccitava il brivido della trasgressione, il controllare tutto? Ed ora? ora non controlli nulla!
Mi spiace per te, quei brividi sono inaccettabili, chi li ha solo vissuti e goduti non dovrebbe  ha avuto qualcosa di illecito.
Forse a pensarci bene stai pagando quel prezzo.


----------



## Consapevole (13 Giugno 2010)

poi scusa,mi spieghi perche' dici di sperare di trovare un ragazzo che non tradisca mai? se cerchi in ogni modo di trovare dei motivi per restare con questo che hai...


----------



## anpi (13 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anpi, allora stavi con un bravo ragazzo e ti eccitava il ragazzaccio? oppure ti eccitava il brivido della trasgressione, il controllare tutto? Ed ora? ora non controlli nulla!
> Mi spiace per te, quei brividi sono inaccettabili, chi li ha solo vissuti e goduti non dovrebbe ha avuto qualcosa di illecito.
> Forse a pensarci bene stai pagando quel prezzo.


Si ma non posso colpevolizzarmi di questo per tutta la vita!lo so ho fatto del male, mi sono comportata da vera stronza (scusate il termine)..ho tradito perchè il mio ragazzo non era nella mia stessa città,non sopportavo piu la distanza ed è bastato un attimo per farmi cadere..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

Ma non è certo il tradimento l'unico motivo per lasciarsi.
Ci si lascia perché non si sta bene insieme, perché non ci si sente rispettati, perché non si ha la stessa visione della vita e delle relazioni,...
Da quel che ti dice, Anpi, lui non ti ama abbastanza da rispettarti e da rispettare la tua sensibilità, ha una visione delle relazioni che non prevede la fedeltà,...
A te va bene così?


----------



## anpi (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non è certo il tradimento l'unico motivo per lasciarsi.
> Ci si lascia perché non si sta bene insieme, perché non ci si sente rispettati, perché non si ha la stessa visione della vita e delle relazioni,...
> Da quel che ti dice, Anpi, lui non ti ama abbastanza da rispettarti e da rispettare la tua sensibilità, ha una visione delle relazioni che non prevede la fedeltà,...
> A te va bene così?


Non mi va bene per niente..ma il signorino a me fa capire che la visione della relazione non è l'infedeltà ma il comportarsi come se nulla fosse..scherzare con le ragazze come se io non esistessi e vivere in tranquillità senza farsi le paranoie...io non mi dovrei preoccupare di nulla perchè se lui sta con me allora vuol dire che vuole stare con me...il signorino in questione è un gran paraculo..


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> lo so che sarà così sempre e non cambierà nulla, infatti lui mi ha detto 'i*o sono fatto così!e queste situazioni si ripeteranno all'infinito*..'


Ma allora ha ammesso qualcosa? Cosa intende con "queste situazioni"?


----------



## anpi (13 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma allora ha ammesso qualcosa? Cosa intende con "queste situazioni"?


 
seee magari!ha ammesso il fatto che lui ama scherzare e socializzare cosi con le persone..ah cmq si lui mi ha ammesso che è attratto da questa ragazza..il problema è che lui è attratto dal 99% delle donne, sono parole sue!e alla mia domanda 'quanto pensi di riusicre a resistere a tutte queste tentazioni?' lui mi ha risposto 'tutto il tempo che voglio!' e già..io sono fidanzata con Dio sceso in terra...:rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (13 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> e alla mia domanda 'quanto pensi di riusicre a resistere a tutte queste tentazioni?' lui mi ha risposto 'tutto il tempo che voglio!' e già..io sono fidanzata con Dio sceso in terra...:rotfl:


Bè, non necessariamente con Dio in terra :carneval:; quel "quanto vuole" può andare da 1 secondo a   [FONT=&quot]∞[/FONT] (infinito) ... il margine è mooolto ampio...

scherzi a parte, non mi ricordo se lui si è "rivelato" solo adesso con questo fare da galletto, oppure se lo sapevi già sin dall'inizio...
se è una cosa che ti ha fatto capire chiaramente sin dall'inizio...   [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Non mi va bene per niente..ma il signorino a me fa capire che la visione della relazione non è l'infedeltà ma il comportarsi come se nulla fosse..scherzare con le ragazze come se io non esistessi e vivere in tranquillità senza farsi le paranoie...io non mi dovrei preoccupare di nulla perchè se lui sta con me allora vuol dire che vuole stare con me...il signorino in questione è un gran paraculo..


 ...e questo non rispetta la tua sensibilità e la tua idea di rapporto.


----------



## anpi (13 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bè, non necessariamente con Dio in terra :carneval:; quel "quanto vuole" può andare da 1 secondo a [FONT=&quot]∞[/FONT] (infinito) ... il margine è mooolto ampio...
> 
> scherzi a parte, non mi ricordo se lui si è "rivelato" solo adesso con questo fare da galletto, oppure se lo sapevi già sin dall'inizio...
> se è una cosa che ti ha fatto capire chiaramente sin dall'inizio...


no in effetti è un atteggiamento che di lui mi ha sempre dato fastidio anche quando non eravamo 'fidanzati'...però all'epoca nn potevo dire nulla..io stavo con un altro e lui era single,libero di fare ciò che voleva..pensavo che ora stando con me 'seriamente' cambiasse un pò il suo atteggiamento e invece..è rimasto uguale a prima con la differenza che adesso io ci sto molto piu male rispetto a quando ci frequentavamo solo per andare a letto..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> no in effetti è un atteggiamento che di lui mi ha sempre dato fastidio anche quando non eravamo 'fidanzati'...però all'epoca nn potevo dire nulla..io stavo con un altro e lui era single,libero di fare ciò che voleva..pensavo che ora stando con me 'seriamente' cambiasse un pò il suo atteggiamento e invece..è rimasto uguale a prima con la differenza che adesso io ci sto molto piu male rispetto a quando ci frequentavamo solo per andare a letto..


 Eh sì succede proprio così...


----------



## anpi (13 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh sì succede proprio così...


e allora è vero che cho nasce tondo non muore quadrato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> e allora è vero che cho nasce tondo non muore quadrato...


Non mi riferivo tanto a quello (mi pare un'affermazione a doppio taglio...potrebbe valere anche per te), ma a come a secondo del rapporto che si sta vivendo, al ruolo che si vive, si attriubuisce un valore diverso alle stesse cose.

Capita che non ci si senta umiliate o offese dall'essere la seconda donna, ma che si dia fuori di matto, quando, una volta diventata la prima, si scopre un'altra relazione.
Eppure sempre ci si divide l'uomo con un'altra...
In che cosa risiede la differenza?
Che nel primo caso ci si ritiene prescelta e nel secondo scartata.

E' simile per te. Ti ritenevi quella che l'avrebbe fatto "accasare" e per questo il suo essere piacione ti gratificava, ora no.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' simile per te. Ti ritenevi quella che l'avrebbe fatto "accasare" e per questo il suo essere piacione ti gratificava, ora no.


Concordo con Persa! e poi ricorda che quella tua frase potrebbe condannarti davvero, perchè se lui è un piacione tale rimane...ma tu allora traditrice sei...meglio pensare diversamente.
Lui è un piacione, stop, lo sapevi, non lo ha nascosto ma a te adesso non va bene.
Sai quando un uomo cerca altrove??? quando quello che ha non lo soddisfa abbastanza, quindi se vuoi essere certa che il tuo piacione non cerchi altrove...sfiancalo un poco :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo con Persa! e poi ricorda che quella tua frase potrebbe condannarti davvero, perchè se lui è un piacione tale rimane...ma tu allora traditrice sei...meglio pensare diversamente.
> Lui è un piacione, stop, lo sapevi, non lo ha nascosto ma a te adesso non va bene.
> Sai quando un uomo cerca altrove??? quando quello che ha non lo soddisfa abbastanza, quindi se vuoi essere certa che il tuo piacione non cerchi altrove...sfiancalo un poco :mrgreen:


 I piacioni non possono essere sfiancati perché hanno una fame insaziabile di gratificazioni da varie provenienze e la compagna sempre una sola è...


----------



## minnie (14 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> lo so che sarà così sempre e non cambierà nulla, infatti lui mi ha detto 'io sono fatto così!e queste situazioni si ripeteranno all'infinito..' secondo lui io dovrei tacere ad ogni suo comportamento del genere...cara minnie però anche tu meriti la felicità!come fai a sopportare dopo anni ancora tutto questo?


la prima volta che l'ho beccato non ho avuto la certezza assoluta che mi stesse tradendo, quindi ho provato a credergli e a ricostruire. Inoltre per poter stare insieme avevo dovuto aspettare e sopportare tanto e mi sembrava assurdo aver fatto tanti sacrifici per poi lasciarlo per qualcosa che non avevo la certezza che fosse successo o che stesse succedendo. Ho bevuto il fatto che fossero mie paranoie, che lui era diverso con me perchè io ero cambiata ecc ecc. Le stesse bugie che ti senti raccontare ora tu, per questo ti dico certe cose. Dopo un pò tutto è tornato normale, anzi, una sera lui mi ha abbracciato e mi ha detto del tutto inaspettatamente: "non ti merito, sai?". Dopo un anno circa mi ha detto che anche lui voleva un bambini da me, e io, che aspettavo quel momento da tanto, ho toccato il cielo con un dito. Non ha neppure aspettato 6 mesi dalla nascita e aveva una storia con un'altra, se hai voglia cerca il 3d "tradita con un bimbo piccolissimo". Non me ne vado perchè non voglio rinunciare neppure a un giorno che posso passare con mio figlio, di stare sola, se intendiamo per sola stare senza un uomo, me ne frego, anzi... In questo momento non ne vorrei uno neppure se avesse la patente di uomo perfetto!!!! Se io e il padre del bambino ci separassimo sappiamo come funziona la gestione dei figli, e almeno a we alterni non potrei stare con lui...Quindi per ora sopporto. Ma se potessi tornare a tre anni fa, ovvero al punto in cui sei tu, scapperei. E questo magnifico bambino che ho e che mi da la forza di andare avanti , lo avrei avuto con un uomo che mi ama e che si merita un tesoro come questo... scappa tesoro scappa...


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> e se davvero fosse come dice lui..cioè se io mi fossi davvero costruita un castello di false supposizioni e magari alla fine lui sta solo facendo il galletto con quell'altra e magari alla fine non succede nulla...??*mi do la zappa sui piedi?*


 
maddechè?
tu i piedi manco li hai più

se ancora non fosse successo nulla????

sarebbe pure peggio!

significherebbe che lui senza un interesse reale e presente e impellente per un'altra, sta usando questa vicenda per porre le basi del suo futuro, chiarendo che se resti lo fai sapendo ciò a cui vai incontro
se resti, ti sta bene: dopo, non rompere


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

quoto consapevole a mani basse


----------



## Consapevole (14 Giugno 2010)

davvero non capisco di che altro ha bisogno anpi per prendere la sua decisione boh  (poi se mi permettete,c'e' bisogno di fare una colletta tutti insieme per noleggiare dei furgoni pubblicitari con su la scritta "E' INUTILE SPERARE CHE UN UOMO CAMBI IL SUO MODO DI ESSERE RASSEGNATEVI PUNTO E BASTA!" )

cioe' tu ti sei messa con lui e gia ti dava fastidio questo suo modo di essere e speravi che cambiasse?non voglio sparlare della nostra razza/specie ma hai piu' speranze di cambiare l'alimentazione di un motore diesel a gas piuttosto che un uomo...

per me tu adesso ci stai bene come ci sei sempre stata anpi,forse ogni tanto questo suo difetto ti pesa un po' di piu' ma cmq sopporti e abbozzi come se dice a roma,per me tu la scelta l'hai gia fatta...e non ti serve sapere niente altro (tradimento o non tradimento) l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti e' quello di ponderare moooooooolto bene l'eventualita' di farci uno o piu' figli...


----------



## anpi (14 Giugno 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> la prima volta che l'ho beccato non ho avuto la certezza assoluta che mi stesse tradendo, quindi ho provato a credergli e a ricostruire. Inoltre per poter stare insieme avevo dovuto aspettare e sopportare tanto e mi sembrava assurdo aver fatto tanti sacrifici per poi lasciarlo per qualcosa che non avevo la certezza che fosse successo o che stesse succedendo. Ho bevuto il fatto che fossero mie paranoie, che lui era diverso con me perchè io ero cambiata ecc ecc. Le stesse bugie che ti senti raccontare ora tu, per questo ti dico certe cose. Dopo un pò tutto è tornato normale, anzi, una sera lui mi ha abbracciato e mi ha detto del tutto inaspettatamente: "non ti merito, sai?". Dopo un anno circa mi ha detto che anche lui voleva un bambini da me, e io, che aspettavo quel momento da tanto, ho toccato il cielo con un dito. Non ha neppure aspettato 6 mesi dalla nascita e aveva una storia con un'altra, se hai voglia cerca il 3d "tradita con un bimbo piccolissimo". Non me ne vado perchè non voglio rinunciare neppure a un giorno che posso passare con mio figlio, di stare sola, se intendiamo per sola stare senza un uomo, me ne frego, anzi... In questo momento non ne vorrei uno neppure se avesse la patente di uomo perfetto!!!! Se io e il padre del bambino ci separassimo sappiamo come funziona la gestione dei figli, e almeno a we alterni non potrei stare con lui...Quindi per ora sopporto. Ma se potessi tornare a tre anni fa, ovvero al punto in cui sei tu, scapperei. E questo magnifico bambino che ho e che mi da la forza di andare avanti , lo avrei avuto con un uomo che mi ama e che si merita un tesoro come questo... scappa tesoro scappa...


Ora capisco perchè mi dici questo...ci sono degli atteggiamenti completamente uguali...ma identici...mio dio che schifo...il mio umore in questi giorni si alterna tra momenti di pessimismo totale a momenti in cui quasi quasi sto meglio quando non gli sto accanto..lui nn si sente più toccato dall'argomento..tutto tranquillo..adesso io nn sarò a casa con lui per 2 giorni,devo partire..immaginate con quali pensieri mi allontano...ma forse mi farà bene stare un pò via..tanto come dico sempre, a prescindere dalla mia presenza se vorrà tradirmi lo farà..spero solo non nel mio letto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Ottimista...
Perché non dovrebbe? E' più economico e tranquillo...


----------



## anpi (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ottimista...
> Perché non dovrebbe? E' più economico e tranquillo...


 

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## anpi (14 Giugno 2010)

Consapevole ha detto:


> davvero non capisco di che altro ha bisogno anpi per prendere la sua decisione boh  (poi se mi permettete,c'e' bisogno di fare una colletta tutti insieme per noleggiare dei furgoni pubblicitari con su la scritta "E' INUTILE SPERARE CHE UN UOMO CAMBI IL SUO MODO DI ESSERE RASSEGNATEVI PUNTO E BASTA!" )
> 
> cioe' tu ti sei messa con lui e gia ti dava fastidio questo suo modo di essere e speravi che cambiasse?non voglio sparlare della nostra razza/specie ma hai piu' speranze di cambiare l'alimentazione di un motore diesel a gas piuttosto che un uomo...
> 
> per me tu adesso ci stai bene come ci sei sempre stata anpi,forse ogni tanto questo suo difetto ti pesa un po' di piu' ma cmq sopporti e abbozzi come se dice a roma,per me tu la scelta l'hai gia fatta...e non ti serve sapere niente altro (tradimento o non tradimento) l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti e' quello di ponderare moooooooolto bene l'eventualita' di farci uno o piu' figli...


pensa che è proprio lui che dice che vorrebbe un figlio tra qualche anno con me..che frasi da uomo..e poi fai il cazzone dietro a tutte..ma come si faa??


----------



## aristocat (14 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> pensa che è proprio lui che dice che vorrebbe un figlio tra qualche anno con me..che frasi da uomo..e poi fai il cazzone dietro a tutte..ma come si faa??


Anpi, come avrai visto anche nella mia firma c'è un'espressione molto vera, che dice:
Il cuore ha le sue ragioni, che la ragione non conosce. (B. Pascal)
Per cui, razionalmente, ci sarebbe da mollarlo senza tanti complimenti 
***** MA *****​qualcosa ti spinge a restare con lui nonostante tutto. 
Che dire... io tornerei al mio punto di partenza: questione di tempo e sarai più consapevole sul da farsi. Il che non vuol dire necessariamente: lasciarlo. In fondo ognuno vede l'amore come crede...
Di sicuro adesso sei confusa e non pronta per decidere ...:sonar:
Aspetta un po' e non fare niente... carpe diem...


----------



## anpi (14 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anpi, come avrai visto anche nella mia firma c'è un'espressione molto vera, che dice:
> Il cuore ha le sue ragioni, che la ragione non conosce. (B. Pascal)
> Per cui, razionalmente, ci sarebbe da mollarlo senza tanti complimenti
> ***** MA *****​
> ...


sono confusissima...non pronta per decidere...che stupida, mi sento una polla nelle mani di una persona che mi tiene 'per le palle'...uffa...la tua citazione è incredibilmente vera!


----------



## aristocat (14 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> sono confusissima...non pronta per decidere...che stupida, mi sento una polla nelle mani di una persona che mi tiene 'per le palle'...uffa...la tua citazione è incredibilmente vera!


Ma no, che presa per le palle... "Presa" e basta, no? Sapevi che era così, e tale è rimasto... presa eri e presa sei ora.
L'unica cosa che potresti rimproverarti è aver fatto quell'errore di valutazione! Cioè sperare che lui cambiasse. 
Quindi aspetta a vedere che cosa si muoverà nel tuo cuore fra un "tot", 
e decidi qualunque cosa "a bocce ferme" perchè adesso sei ancora in subbuglio per aver capito questa triste realtà...(=lui non è cambiato...)


----------



## Consapevole (14 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> pensa che è proprio lui che dice che vorrebbe un figlio tra qualche anno con me..che frasi da uomo..e poi fai il cazzone dietro a tutte..ma come si faa??


con tutto il rispetto possibile verso di lui (che non conosco) ma gentilmente mandalo aff da parte mia...:incazzato:

col comportamento che ha vuole fare un figlio?e per quale motivo?parlare cosi e' da cazzone e non il comportamento che ha...quello e' quasi uno standard soprattutto nei maschi della sua eta'

scusami se mi permetto ancora anpi,non voglio assolutamente dirti cosa fare o non fare...ma ti prego di non ILLUDERTI ulteriormente sul fatto che lui,una volta diventato papa' muti la pelle come un serpente e diventi un uomo dolce e fedele che non ti fa piu' tribolare...un figlio non lo cambiera' come non lo cambierai tu...un figlio richiedera' la presenza di una persona che lo curi con amore e sara' un motivo in piu' per fingere che tutto vada bene quando poi cosi non e'...per amore...appunto solo di un figlio.


----------



## anpi (15 Giugno 2010)

Consapevole ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto possibile verso di lui (che non conosco) ma gentilmente mandalo aff da parte mia...:incazzato:
> 
> col comportamento che ha vuole fare un figlio?e per quale motivo?parlare cosi e' da cazzone e non il comportamento che ha...quello e' quasi uno standard soprattutto nei maschi della sua eta'
> 
> scusami se mi permetto ancora anpi,non voglio assolutamente dirti cosa fare o non fare...ma ti prego di non ILLUDERTI ulteriormente sul fatto che lui,una volta diventato papa' muti la pelle come un serpente e diventi un uomo dolce e fedele che non ti fa piu' tribolare...un figlio non lo cambiera' come non lo cambierai tu...un figlio richiedera' la presenza di una persona che lo curi con amore e sara' un motivo in piu' per fingere che tutto vada bene quando poi cosi non e'...per amore...appunto solo di un figlio.


 
mai pensato che potrà cambiare per questo..infatti io di figli nn parlo come fa invece lui..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anpi, come avrai visto anche nella mia firma c'è un'espressione molto vera, che dice:
> Il cuore ha le sue ragioni, che la ragione non conosce. (B. Pascal)
> Per cui, razionalmente, ci sarebbe da mollarlo senza tanti complimenti
> ***** MA *****​
> ...


Ari, ti quoto, però aggiungo: anche questo è usare la razionalità.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Giugno 2010)

Gentilissima anpi,
il tuo forte scoramento, alternato a voglia di rivalsa e a qualche timido barlume di speranza è il paradigma eterno di un male che attende consolazione.
Le indifferenze quotidiane, le vigliacche aggressioni e le titaniche promesse del tuo ragazzo sono invece la millenaria maschera di chi ha generato il male.

Non ti preoccupare per il futuro del vostro amore.
E' già morto.


----------



## anpi (15 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> aristocat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Anpi, come avrai visto anche nella mia firma c'è un'espressione molto vera, che dice:
> ...


 
qui c'è un coinvolgimento totale tra mente e cuore..la prima mi fa pensare e ripensare..il secondo non mi fa vedere nulla e sembra che tutto sia come prima..


----------



## anpi (15 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gentilissima anpi,
> il tuo forte scoramento, alternato a voglia di rivalsa e a qualche timido barlume di speranza è il paradigma eterno di un male che attende consolazione.
> Le indifferenze quotidiane, le vigliacche aggressioni e le titaniche promesse del tuo ragazzo sono invece la millenaria maschera di chi ha generato il male.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


>


Ehm...Rabarbaro è il paradigma della razionalità ad oltranza.


----------



## anpi (15 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ehm...Rabarbaro è il paradigma della razionalità ad oltranza.


ammazza!!sto rischiando il suicidio!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ammazza!!sto rischiando il suicidio!!


 Tenerissima anpi!
Sarebbe come preparare una torta di panna e fragole da regalare al Grinch dopo che ci ha rubato il Natale!

Ora piuttosto, saresti tenuta a pensare a lui come persona talmente malvagia da far sembrare Hitler uno dei teletubbies al confronto!

Per gente del genere non vale la pena oltraggiare oltre la nostra esistenza!


----------



## Grande82 (15 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ammazza!!sto rischiando il suicidio!!


 perchè il suicidio?
Potrai uscire con le amiche quando vorrai, e pure con amici maschi.
Potrai sedurre gli uomini che ti piacciono e fare quel che desideri da single.
Potrai trovare un compagno col quale anche tu ti senta sicura di volere un figlio e non che lo voglia solo lui.
Potrai evitare di star male ore ed ore a leggere le sue conversazioni con altre o a temere che ti stia tradendo.
Potrai partire pensando alla meta e non che lui porterà un'altra nel tuo letto. 
Potrai decidere cosa cucinare solo per te.
Potrai leggere fino a notte fonda senza preoccuparti se la luce lo disturba. 
Potrai vivere con serenità un rapporto futuro partendo dal presupposto che non ti tradisca e non con la premessa che ti ha già tradita.... :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè il suicidio?
> Potrai uscire con le amiche quando vorrai, e pure con amici maschi.
> Potrai sedurre gli uomini che ti piacciono e fare quel che desideri da single.
> Potrai trovare un compagno col quale anche tu ti senta sicura di volere un figlio e non che lo voglia solo lui.
> ...


 
Ecco sì...quello smetterei immediatamente di farlo!

Grande ha perfettamente ragione....
in più pensa che potrai tornare a fare tutte queste cose senza dover incasinarti con gli avvocati!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (15 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco sì...quello smetterei immediatamente di farlo!
> 
> Grande ha perfettamente ragione....
> in più pensa che potrai tornare a fare tutte queste cose senza dover incasinarti con gli avvocati!!!!


 mica poco!!

comunque faccio un altro commento:
scrivi 'sono troppo innamorata di lui'.
E di te? 
Quanto ti ami? 
Troppo poco. Dovresti amarti un pizzico in più di chiunque altro, tranne i figli.


----------



## anpi (15 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mica poco!!
> 
> comunque faccio un altro commento:
> scrivi 'sono troppo innamorata di lui'.
> ...


peccato che sono nella fase 'vedo tutto nero' e non riesco a separarmi da lui..forse per paura di perderlo o spinta inconsciamente dal suo modo di manipolarmi sto chiaramente passando sopra alla questione...voglio metterlo alla prova e vedere cosa succede..forse sbaglierò anzi di sicuro è così ma sbagliando si impara, è quello che anche voi mi state dicendo!non voglio fargli domande e vedere come si comporta se lo lascio libero...avete mai visto che magari davanti alla tentazione si dovesse tirare indietro...sto sognando lo so...,ma è l'ultima speranza per me..


----------



## Grande82 (15 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> peccato che sono nella fase 'vedo tutto nero' e non riesco a separarmi da lui..forse per paura di perderlo o spinta inconsciamente dal suo modo di manipolarmi sto chiaramente passando sopra alla questione...voglio metterlo alla prova e vedere cosa succede..forse sbaglierò anzi di sicuro è così ma sbagliando si impara, è quello che anche voi mi state dicendo!non voglio fargli domande e vedere come si comporta se lo lascio libero...avete mai visto che magari davanti alla tentazione si dovesse tirare indietro...sto sognando lo so...,ma è l'ultima speranza per me..


 carissima, dire, alla fine, di averle tentate tutte, è d'obbligo! 
Ben venga il tempo che ti serve! 
Tu sia che le persone non cambiano. Tu non diventerai una traditrice, lui non diventerà un marito fedele. Ma se vuoi provare... prova!!! 
Come saprai se lui ha ceduto? 
Hai un 'piano'? 
Potresti anche pensare ad un investigatore. 
L'importante è che non ci passi sopra come nulla fosse. Non c'è prezzo alla consapevolezza e al rispetto di sè. Rispetto può anche essere dire 'mi tradisce ma mi sta bene per N ragioni', sia chiaro!


----------



## anpi (15 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> carissima, dire, alla fine, di averle tentate tutte, è d'obbligo!
> Ben venga il tempo che ti serve!
> Tu sia che le persone non cambiano. Tu non diventerai una traditrice, lui non diventerà un marito fedele. Ma se vuoi provare... prova!!!
> Come saprai se lui ha ceduto?
> ...


 
purtroppo non ho piani..al massimo posso controllare il suo telefono ma a che serve?io credo che ormai sti cancellando tutto,anche se ha registrato il nome di lei sotto un altro nome...ho le sue pwd posso controllare le mail etc..ma non si scrivono piu, forse perchè si sentono per telefono..però sai io credo che alla fine la verità in un modo o in un altro salta sempre fuori...si è vero le persone è difficile che cambino ma vedi io sono stata una traditrice..mi è successo una volta sola e non sono ricaduta nel tunnel o per lo meno nn ancora perchè i suoi atteggiamenti non stanno facendo altro che incoraggiarmi a farlo..


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tu sia che le persone non cambiano. Tu non diventerai una traditrice, lui non diventerà un marito fedele. Ma se vuoi provare... prova!!!


Ti faccio notare che lei è traditrice :mrgreen: in effetti per lei dovrebbe essere semplice scoprire il malfatto avendolo perpetrato anche lei stessa.


----------



## anpi (15 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti faccio notare che lei è traditrice :mrgreen: in effetti per lei dovrebbe essere semplice scoprire il malfatto avendolo perpetrato anche lei stessa.


potrei ma se lui è molto bravo nn si farà scoprire facilemente,credo.anche perchè conosco le tattiche e se ti ci impegni è davvero difficile che la cosa venga fuori!


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> potrei ma se lui è molto bravo nn si farà scoprire facilemente,credo.anche perchè conosco le tattiche e se ti ci impegni è davvero difficile che la cosa venga fuori!


Con il cavolo!!! Ogni traditore è un fesso, crede di farla in barba a chiunque ma lascia sempre delle prove eccessive! Come credi che ho scoperto chi mi tradiva? Perchè partendo da difetti psicologici ho puntato sulle loro relative debolezze e ricorda, nessuno è Dio in terra.
Usa le sue debolezze e scopri tutto se vuoi e non temere, anche tu in passato hai lasciato prove evidenti...il tuo ex era soltanto troppo grullo per capirlo.


----------



## anpi (15 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con il cavolo!!! Ogni traditore è un fesso, crede di farla in barba a chiunque ma lascia sempre delle prove eccessive! Come credi che ho scoperto chi mi tradiva? Perchè partendo da difetti psicologici ho puntato sulle loro relative debolezze e ricorda, nessuno è Dio in terra.
> Usa le sue debolezze e scopri tutto se vuoi e non temere, anche tu in passato hai lasciato prove evidenti...il tuo ex era soltanto troppo grullo per capirlo.


 
per tornare al mio discorso sul fatto che la verità prima o poi viene fuori!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> peccato che sono nella fase 'vedo tutto nero' e non riesco a separarmi da lui..forse per paura di perderlo o spinta inconsciamente dal suo modo di manipolarmi sto chiaramente passando sopra alla questione...voglio metterlo alla prova e vedere cosa succede..forse sbaglierò anzi di sicuro è così ma sbagliando si impara, è quello che anche voi mi state dicendo!non voglio fargli domande e vedere come si comporta se lo lascio libero...avete mai visto che magari davanti alla tentazione si dovesse tirare indietro...sto sognando lo so...,ma è l'ultima speranza per me..


 Ti chiedo un'altra volta: se lui non ti tradisce, la relazione che vivi è quella che vuoi?
Lui ti tratta e ti dice le cose che vuoi per star bene?


----------



## anpi (16 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti chiedo un'altra volta: se lui non ti tradisce, la relazione che vivi è quella che vuoi?
> Lui ti tratta e ti dice le cose che vuoi per star bene?


non sempre mi dice quello che voglio ma mi chiedo in quante coppie si va d'accordo al 100%?


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> non sempre mi dice quello che voglio ma mi chiedo in quante coppie si va d'accordo al 100%?


Nello 0,8% dei casi cara. Come vedi non è impossibile!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Nello 0,8% dei casi cara. Come vedi non è impossibile!


 
sì, ma almeno un accordo su principi fondamentali, quantomeno all'inizio della relazione, ci vorrebbe

non meniamo il can per l'aia
nel migliore dei casi, quella che racconta la partigiana, forse in qualche momento era una relazione (forse) ma ora è abortita
lui ha chiarito oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio che è così che intende vivere (che il tradimento fisico ci sia stato o meno è, in realtà, irrilevante)
lei sta azzerbinandosi su questioni essenziali del rapporto che dice non 
le vadano bene (perchè se le fossero congeniali, il problema non sussisterebbe)
insiste a dirsi innamorata di uno che ha i sentimenti nelle mutande

augh


----------



## minnie (16 Giugno 2010)

Consapevole ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto possibile verso di lui (che non conosco) ma gentilmente mandalo aff da parte mia...:incazzato:
> 
> col comportamento che ha vuole fare un figlio?e per quale motivo?parlare cosi e' da cazzone e non il comportamento che ha...quello e' quasi uno standard soprattutto nei maschi della sua eta'
> 
> scusami se mi permetto ancora anpi,non voglio assolutamente dirti cosa fare o non fare...ma ti prego di non ILLUDERTI ulteriormente sul fatto che lui,una volta diventato papa' muti la pelle come un serpente e diventi un uomo dolce e fedele che non ti fa piu' tribolare...un figlio non lo cambiera' come non lo cambierai tu...un figlio richiedera' la presenza di una persona che lo curi con amore e sara' un motivo in piu' per fingere che tutto vada bene quando poi cosi non e'...per amore...appunto solo di un figlio.


 
Non fare l'errore che ho fatto io, anche in questo. Non fare un figlio con lui: gli offri il fianco per 1) dirti che lo trascuri per stare dietro al bambino e quindi NON SEI PIU' LA STESSA 2) dirti che ti tradisce perchè per stare dietro al bambino hai lasciato delle lacune che lui che soffriva per questo e tu non te ne badavi HA DOVUTO COLMARE 3) legarti ancora di più a lui, perchè andartene comporta dividere il tempo del bambino. 
NON FARLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minnie (16 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gentilissima anpi,
> il tuo forte scoramento, alternato a voglia di rivalsa e a qualche timido barlume di speranza è il paradigma eterno di un male che attende consolazione.
> Le indifferenze quotidiane, le vigliacche aggressioni e le titaniche promesse del tuo ragazzo sono invece la millenaria maschera di chi ha generato il male.
> 
> ...



* :up:*


----------



## minnie (16 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè il suicidio?
> Potrai uscire con le amiche quando vorrai, e pure con amici maschi.
> Potrai sedurre gli uomini che ti piacciono e fare quel che desideri da single.
> Potrai trovare un compagno col quale anche tu ti senta sicura di volere un figlio e non che lo voglia solo lui.
> ...


 

:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> non sempre mi dice quello che voglio ma mi chiedo in quante coppie si va d'accordo al 100%?


 Cosa c'entrano le percentuali?!
Non stiamo parlando del fatto che a te piace il riso ed Elisa e a lui la pasta e Sting ...stiamo parlando del fatto che lui ti ha detto come intende vivere, ridicolizza e schernisce le tue insicurezze e ti dice che se non ti sta bene puoi anche andartene!!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti faccio notare che lei è traditrice :mrgreen: in effetti per lei dovrebbe essere semplice scoprire il malfatto avendolo perpetrato anche lei stessa.


 non penso che si sia traditori perchè si è tradito.
Gli errori li fanno tutti.
Penso si sia traditori dentro. Si tradiscono le aspettative, si tradisce quella persona fisicamente e umanamente, non si è più compagni, fratelli, sostegni, si diventa estranei, a votle in guerra. 
Si può tradire e cercare comunque di salvare la relazione, oppure no. 
Lui, mi pare, no. 
Se lui non la tradisse, comunque, che rapporto sarebbe? Che uomo è lui sul serio? un uomo di cui oggi anpi si innamorerebbe? 
Il mio uomo ogni giorno mi rende felice e consapevole di essermi innamorata di lui. Lo fa col rispetto, con un'attenzione, con un sorriso, con nulla.


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Il mio uomo ogni giorno mi rende felice e consapevole di essermi innamorata di lui. Lo fa col rispetto, con un'attenzione, con un sorriso, con nulla.


E ti dirò una cosa, fa male eccome! Ho la prova evidente che le donne amano sognare...quindi l'uomo non deve fare nulla di quello che desiderano se non ogni tanto...e facendo notare lo sforzo :mrgreen: e la cosa divertente che...è proprio così.
Anpi è legatissima a lui perchè è un piacione ed è molto soddisfacente comunque tenersi stretto un uomo ambito...anche se fa soffrire eccome. Anpi sa andare avanti, si lamenta come ogni donna del suo uomo, ma sinceramente ne è cotta alla perfezione.
Più che altro come vorremmo giudicare un rapporto nato da un tradimento? Lui e lei clandestini alle spalle del deficiente ignaro? Su dai, alla fine il livello del uomo lo vedi anche da questo e credo Anpi lo sappia, lei sta con l'amante...e tale permane, su Anpi, rendi felice il bisciolone del tuo uomo, fallo serpeggiare per altrui cave. (rabarbaro gradirà la frase credo proprio).


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E ti dirò una cosa, fa male eccome! _*Ho la prova evidente che le donne amano sognare...quindi l'uomo non deve fare nulla di quello che desiderano se non ogni tanto...e facendo notare lo sforzo :mrgreen: e la cosa divertente che...è proprio così.*_
> Anpi è legatissima a lui perchè è un piacione ed è molto soddisfacente comunque tenersi stretto un uomo ambito...anche se fa soffrire eccome. Anpi sa andare avanti, si lamenta come ogni donna del suo uomo, ma sinceramente ne è cotta alla perfezione.
> Più che altro come vorremmo giudicare un rapporto nato da un tradimento? Lui e lei clandestini alle spalle del deficiente ignaro? Su dai, alla fine il livello del uomo lo vedi anche da questo e credo Anpi lo sappia, lei sta con l'amante...e tale permane, su Anpi, rendi felice il bisciolone del tuo uomo, fallo serpeggiare per altrui cave. (rabarbaro gradirà la frase credo proprio).


mah, mi pare che si generalizzi facilmente, d'altronde è lecito.
Non conosco anpi e può darsi che lei sia proprio come descrivi tu. 
Ve ne sono molte, come descrivi tu.
Così come vi sono uomini zerbino di vere e proprie arpie.
Io amo, del mio uomo, il suo essere così autonomo da me, da non fare le cose per 'sforzo' o per contraddirmi, ma da farle come ritiene giusto. 
In un anno e mezzo non c'è giorno in cui il mio sentimento non sia cresciuto, assieme al desiderio di stare con lui e al rispetto reciproco. 
Certo, dipende tutto da a cosa uno aspira.


----------



## anpi (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E ti dirò una cosa, fa male eccome! Ho la prova evidente che le donne amano sognare...quindi l'uomo non deve fare nulla di quello che desiderano se non ogni tanto...e facendo notare lo sforzo :mrgreen: e la cosa divertente che...è proprio così.
> Anpi è legatissima a lui perchè è un piacione ed è molto soddisfacente comunque tenersi stretto un uomo ambito...anche se fa soffrire eccome. Anpi sa andare avanti, si lamenta come ogni donna del suo uomo, ma sinceramente ne è cotta alla perfezione.
> Più che altro come vorremmo giudicare un rapporto nato da un tradimento? Lui e lei clandestini alle spalle del deficiente ignaro? Su dai, alla fine il livello del uomo lo vedi anche da questo e credo Anpi lo sappia, lei sta con l'amante...e tale permane, su Anpi, rendi felice il bisciolone del tuo uomo, fallo serpeggiare per altrui cave. (rabarbaro gradirà la frase credo proprio).



Lo chiedo allora a voi uomini...ma perchè vi andate a buttare in una storia seria quando non volete???il mio ragazzo è un tipo da 'storielle' allora e non da convivenza...ma se non sopporta i miei modi di essere gelosa e possessiva come dice lui perchè non mi lascia lui??continua a rinfacciarmi che sono io quella che non ha le palle per prendere decisioni...ma a me fa pena lui allora perchè è lui che ha deciso di comportarsi cosi, è lui che fa il single pur essendo fidanzato e vivendo con me...non siamo sposati non abbiamo figli non abbiamo firmato contratti o mutui e allora???che prenda lui le sue cose e se ne vada di casa no???tanto quell'altra gliela sta mettendo su un piatto d'argento...ah dimenticavo,vi prego commentatemi questa frase, io ho detto solo ieri sera a lui che sarei partita per due giorni (in effetti è quasi vero,l'ho saputo lunedi) e ho fatto questo perchè non volevo dargli tempo per progettarsi magari qualche uscita programmata, ovviamente non ho detto nulla del mio pensiero...lui ha reagito dicendomi ' ma me lo hai detto solo stasera perchè pensavi che se me lo avessi detto prima avrei avuto il tempo di organizzarmi una festa?'...............io sono rimasta di pietra e ho detto 'ma allora sei tu che pensi a queste cose!!' e lui ovviamente mi ha incolpato dicendo che questo è una tipica paranoia che posso farmi solo io....sapete come si dice da me 'il cattivo pensiero viene a colui che pensa a male(nel senso di colui che poi davvero vuole fare quello che pensa..)'


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Su dai, alla fine il livello del uomo lo vedi anche da questo e credo Anpi lo sappia, lei sta con l'amante...e tale permane, su Anpi, rendi felice il bisciolone del tuo uomo, fallo serpeggiare per altrui cave. (rabarbaro gradirà la frase credo proprio).


Rabarbaro gradisce.

Aggiunge che la donna mantenuta infelice sarà facilmente addolcita con modeste concessioni, invece la donna troppo abituata alla felicità sarà facilmente oltraggiata da minime disattenzioni.

Molto bastone e poca carota rendono la carota dolcissima.

La carota è unisex.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Lo chiedo allora a voi uomini...ma perchè vi andate a buttare in una storia seria quando non volete???il mio ragazzo è un tipo da 'storielle' allora e non da convivenza...ma se non sopporta i miei modi di essere gelosa e possessiva come dice lui perchè non mi lascia lui??continua a rinfacciarmi che sono io quella che non ha le palle per prendere decisioni...ma a me fa pena lui allora perchè è lui che ha deciso di comportarsi cosi, è lui che fa il single pur essendo fidanzato e vivendo con me...non siamo sposati non abbiamo figli non abbiamo firmato contratti o mutui e allora???che prenda lui le sue cose e se ne vada di casa no???tanto quell'altra gliela sta mettendo su un piatto d'argento...ah dimenticavo,vi prego commentatemi questa frase, io ho detto solo ieri sera a lui che sarei partita per due giorni (in effetti è quasi vero,l'ho saputo lunedi) e ho fatto questo perchè non volevo dargli tempo per progettarsi magari qualche uscita programmata, ovviamente non ho detto nulla del mio pensiero...lui ha reagito dicendomi ' ma me lo hai detto solo stasera perchè pensavi che se me lo avessi detto prima avrei avuto il tempo di organizzarmi una festa?'...............io sono rimasta di pietra e ho detto 'ma allora sei tu che pensi a queste cose!!' e lui ovviamente mi ha incolpato dicendo che questo è una tipica paranoia che posso farmi solo io....sapete come si dice da me 'il cattivo pensiero viene a colui che pensa a male(nel senso di colui che poi davvero vuole fare quello che pensa..)'


Anpi....quello lì lo devi mollare non perchè ti potrebbe tradire, ma perchè è deficiente. Non sa neanche gestirlo il tradimento, quello lì...


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2010)

Marco, quand'E' che cresci? Quando? :uhoh:


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Lo chiedo allora a voi uomini...ma perchè vi andate a buttare in una storia seria quando non volete???il mio ragazzo è un tipo da 'storielle' allora e non da convivenza...ma se non sopporta i miei modi di essere gelosa e possessiva come dice lui perchè non mi lascia lui??continua a rinfacciarmi che sono io quella che non ha le palle per prendere decisioni...ma a me fa pena lui allora perchè è lui che ha deciso di comportarsi cosi, è lui che fa il single pur essendo fidanzato e vivendo con me...non siamo sposati non abbiamo figli non abbiamo firmato contratti o mutui e allora???che prenda lui le sue cose e se ne vada di casa no???tanto quell'altra gliela sta mettendo su un piatto d'argento...ah dimenticavo,vi prego commentatemi questa frase, io ho detto solo ieri sera a lui che sarei partita per due giorni (in effetti è quasi vero,l'ho saputo lunedi) e ho fatto questo perchè non volevo dargli tempo per progettarsi magari qualche uscita programmata, ovviamente non ho detto nulla del mio pensiero...lui ha reagito dicendomi ' ma me lo hai detto solo stasera perchè pensavi che se me lo avessi detto prima avrei avuto il tempo di organizzarmi una festa?'...............io sono rimasta di pietra e ho detto 'ma allora sei tu che pensi a queste cose!!' e lui ovviamente mi ha incolpato dicendo che questo è una tipica paranoia che posso farmi solo io....sapete come si dice da me 'il cattivo pensiero viene a colui che pensa a male(nel senso di colui che poi davvero vuole fare quello che pensa..)'


Pensierosa anpi,
il maschio medio vuole una storia seria per tutta una serie di motivi che vanno dalla rispettabilità sociale all'avere la possibilità di una base copulabile anche quando si è stanchi.
Tuttavia desidera anche una tresca più o meno rapace per altre importanti ragioni che spaziano dal desiderio di verificare la loro piazzabilità sul mercato delle giumente al mero esercizio dell'arte di intortare.

Tutte ragioni rispettabili e valide.

In molti casi la legittima consorte fa qualche rimostranza ma poi inghiotte il boccone amaro.

Il tuo lui ti sta testando.

Non fornirgli responsi falsati!


----------



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Marco, quand'E' che cresci? Quando? :uhoh:


E chi è costui? :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Pensierosa anpi,
> *il maschio medio vuole* una storia seria per tutta una serie di motivi che vanno dalla rispettabilità sociale all'avere *la possibilità di una base copulabile anche quando si è stanchi.*
> Tuttavia desidera anche una tresca più o meno rapace per altre importanti ragioni che spaziano dal desiderio di verificare la loro piazzabilità sul mercato delle giumente al mero esercizio dell'arte di intortare.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *il maschio medio* vuole una storia seria per tutta una serie di motivi che vanno dalla rispettabilità sociale all'avere la possibilità di una base copulabile anche quando si è stanchi.
> Tuttavia desidera anche una tresca più o meno rapace per altre importanti ragioni che spaziano dal desiderio di verificare la loro piazzabilità sul mercato delle giumente al mero esercizio dell'arte di intortare.


Ottimista e pessimista nello stesso tempo...:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> E chi è costui? :mrgreen:



EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ... mosca in bocca


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Lo chiedo allora a voi uomini...ma perchè vi andate a buttare in una storia seria quando non volete???il mio ragazzo è un tipo da 'storielle' allora e non da convivenza...ma se non sopporta i miei modi di essere gelosa e possessiva come dice lui perchè non mi lascia lui??continua a rinfacciarmi che sono io quella che non ha le palle per prendere decisioni...ma a me fa pena lui allora perchè è lui che ha deciso di comportarsi cosi, è lui che fa il single pur essendo fidanzato e vivendo con me...non siamo sposati non abbiamo figli non abbiamo firmato contratti o mutui e allora???che prenda lui le sue cose e se ne vada di casa no???tanto quell'altra gliela sta mettendo su un piatto d'argento...ah dimenticavo,vi prego commentatemi questa frase, io ho detto solo ieri sera a lui che sarei partita per due giorni (in effetti è quasi vero,l'ho saputo lunedi) e ho fatto questo perchè non volevo dargli tempo per progettarsi magari qualche uscita programmata, ovviamente non ho detto nulla del mio pensiero...l*ui ha reagito dicendomi ' ma me lo hai detto solo stasera perchè pensavi che se me lo avessi detto prima avrei avuto il tempo di organizzarmi una festa?'...............io sono rimasta di pietra e ho detto 'ma allora sei tu che pensi a queste cose!!' e lui ovviamente mi ha incolpato dicendo che questo è una tipica paranoia che posso farmi solo io....*sapete come si dice da me 'il cattivo pensiero viene a colui che pensa a male(nel senso di colui che poi davvero vuole fare quello che pensa..)'


 più che confermare il tuo pensiero non posso fare.
Mi pare però che tu non stia ragionando a mente fredda: cosa ti dà lui? Cosa ami di lui ?Faresti un figlio con lui? Lo sposeresti?


----------



## Consapevole (16 Giugno 2010)

capire perche' si cerca una relazione seria se poi si vuole fare il galletto non ti e' utile...

voi due avete due diversi modi di vedere la relazione

per lui e' stare insieme a te ma avere sempre il periscopio alzato...

per te e' stare insieme a lui cercando di non fargli vedere niente col suddetto periscopio e inseguire cosi la chimera di averlo vicino a te e fedele

dal modo in cui lo descrivi mi fa pensare a un mio carissimo amico...si e' sempre comportato cosi...se non che' quando aveva tipo 22 anni mi pare conosce questa...stanno insieme mi sembra 2 annetti poi finisce e lui gira qua e la...poi (e qui non chiedermene il motivo perche' non l'ho mai capito manco io...) lui di punto in bianco le organizza una festa dopo poco che si erano rivisti...da li a meno di 3 mesi matrimonio  e dopo credo quasi due annetti figlio...li ho visti giusto la settimana scorsa...bel quadretto e sono felicissimo per tutti e tre,da quello che so lui non alza piu' il periscopio (ma e' ovvio che non posso metterci la mano sul fuoco...)

spero tu trovi la tua strada (con lui o senza) a livello di consigli su come ottenere il risultato che vuoi tu non ne ho...lui non e' il tipo che se sparisci e non lo cerchi inizia a sentire puzza di bruciato e questo lo sai benissimo...tantomeno e' il tipo che se ti acchitti e inizi a uscire sempre e solo con le amiche viene li mezzo infoiato e ti rapisce...ascolta le donne del forum poi guardati dentro e vedi tu ciao.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2010)

Consapevole ha detto:


> capire perche' si cerca una relazione seria se poi si vuole fare il galletto non ti e' utile...
> 
> voi due avete due diversi modi di vedere la relazione
> 
> ...


  il motivo è piuttosto chiaro ed evidente: quando un uomo ti vuole ti conquista in ogni modo, perchè ha capito che sei tu quella giusta. 
Ciò sconfessa tutte le pseudogiustificazioni che le donne danno agli uomini a loro dire 'timidi', 'non pronti', 'feriti' e così via... se un uomo vuol stare con te, fa in modo se si avveri.


----------



## Consapevole (16 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> più che confermare il tuo pensiero non posso fare.
> Mi pare però che tu non stia ragionando a mente fredda: cosa ti dà lui? Cosa ami di lui ?Faresti un figlio con lui? Lo sposeresti?



allora anpi hai 4 aiuti

quello del pubblico

la telefonata a casa di grande

il 50 e 50

e cambiare la domanda :carneval: quale accendiamo?  

grande con calma...una domanda per volta...


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2010)

Consapevole ha detto:


> allora anpi hai 4 aiuti
> 
> quello del pubblico
> 
> ...


 mio carissimo, tu sia che sono donna da tutto e subito, non posso certo aspettare che anpi si connetta per farle le domande una per una!!! :singleeye:


----------



## anpi (16 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mio carissimo, tu sia che sono donna da tutto e subito, non posso certo aspettare che anpi si connetta per farle le domande una per una!!! :singleeye:


non voglio sposarlo,ma credo che nn lo farò mai,non è nella lista delle coseche voglio fare...non ci voglio fare un figlio soprattutto ora e nn so se dopo tutto questo avrò piu voglia...mi sta dando non so cosa forse amore..noo direi piu affetto,credo..si la lista sarebbe sufficiente per mandarlo a cagare....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> non voglio sposarlo,ma credo che nn lo farò mai,non è nella lista delle coseche voglio fare...non ci voglio fare un figlio soprattutto ora e nn so se dopo tutto questo avrò piu voglia...mi sta dando non so cosa forse amore..noo direi piu affetto,credo..si la lista sarebbe sufficiente per mandarlo a cagare....


Restare con un uomo del genere non mi pare porti nulla di buono.


----------



## anpi (16 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Restare con un uomo del genere non mi pare porti nulla di buono.



si lo so ma ditemi pure che sono matta ma io lo voglio scoprire,è diventato più forte di me!!in fondo che ho da perdere??io voglio sbattergli la verità in faccia,magari a lui nn gliene fregherà niente ma io voglio dimostrargli che tutte le sue belle parole se le può infilare dove ben sappiamo..


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Per me lui non ti ha mai detto una balla e non ti ha affatto tradito. Secondo me è assai infastidito che pensi che lui abbia fatto le medesime cose che hai fatto tu.
Pensaci bene, cosa faresti se fossi in lui e convivi con una ragazza che ha tradito il suo ex...perchè?  Di certo lui sa il perchè e non è per il suo machismo di certo. Pensaci bene, con lui di certo avevi parlato e se lui avesse paura che consolidando il rapporto con te tu finisca a letto con un altro nel medesimo modo?
Lui continuo a pensare è un uomo saggio e accorto, non hai le prove di nulla e fidati non ha fatto nulla, ma ti tiene sulle spine e tu tendi a interpretare tutto quello che lui fa come indizio di tradimento (anche l'ultima cosa).
Non dico che sono certo che non ti abbia tradito, ma a mio avviso tu ci stai dando troppo dentro e se continui così di certo se non sei tradita ti tradirà per sfinimento.


----------



## anpi (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me lui non ti ha mai detto una balla e non ti ha affatto tradito. Secondo me è assai infastidito che pensi che lui abbia fatto le medesime cose che hai fatto tu.
> Pensaci bene, cosa faresti se fossi in lui e convivi con una ragazza che ha tradito il suo ex...perchè?  Di certo lui sa il perchè e non è per il suo machismo di certo. Pensaci bene, con lui di certo avevi parlato e se lui avesse paura che consolidando il rapporto con te tu finisca a letto con un altro nel medesimo modo?
> Lui continuo a pensare è un uomo saggio e accorto, non hai le prove di nulla e fidati non ha fatto nulla, ma ti tiene sulle spine e tu tendi a interpretare tutto quello che lui fa come indizio di tradimento (anche l'ultima cosa).
> Non dico che sono certo che non ti abbia tradito, ma a mio avviso tu ci stai dando troppo dentro e se continui così di certo se non sei tradita ti tradirà per sfinimento.


E come la mettiamo con il fatto che ha il numero di telefono di lei registrato sotto un altro nome??devo veramente pensare che lui,poverino, è costretto a nascondermi le cose perchè altrimenti io mi faccio le paranoie??inoltre io prendo molto spesso la sua totale fiducia in me come puro menefreghismo sai?e che cavolo nn dico sempre ma 1volta almeno un pizzico d gelosia nn guasta,almeno per sentirsi un pò piu desiderate,cavolo!!!cmq ti devo confessare che hai lo stesso modo di vedere le cose del mio ragazzo!impressionante!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me lui non ti ha mai detto una balla e non ti ha affatto tradito. *Secondo me è assai infastidito che pensi che lui abbia fatto le medesime cose che hai fatto tu.*
> *Pensaci bene, cosa faresti se fossi in lui e convivi con una ragazza che ha tradito il suo ex...perchè? Di certo lui sa il perchè e non è per il suo machismo di certo.* Pensaci bene, con lui di certo avevi parlato *e se lui avesse paura che consolidando il rapporto con te tu finisca a letto con un altro nel medesimo modo?*
> Lui continuo a pensare è un uomo saggio e accorto, non hai le prove di nulla e fidati non ha fatto nulla, ma ti tiene sulle spine e tu tendi a interpretare tutto quello che lui fa come indizio di tradimento (anche l'ultima cosa).
> Non dico che sono certo che non ti abbia tradito, ma a mio avviso tu ci stai dando troppo dentro e se continui così di certo se non sei tradita ti tradirà per sfinimento.





anpi ha detto:


> E come la mettiamo con il fatto che ha il numero di telefono di lei registrato sotto un altro nome??devo veramente pensare che lui,poverino, è costretto a nascondermi le cose perchè altrimenti io mi faccio le paranoie??inoltre io prendo molto spesso la sua totale fiducia in me come puro menefreghismo sai?e che cavolo nn dico sempre ma 1volta almeno un pizzico d gelosia nn guasta,almeno per sentirsi un pò piu desiderate,cavolo!!!cmq *ti devo confessare che hai lo stesso modo di vedere le cose del mio ragazzo*!impressionante!!


 Appunto ...mollalo!!!


----------



## anpi (16 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto ...mollalo!!!



mi piacerebbe avere anche solo un quarto della tua volontà!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> E come la mettiamo con il fatto che ha il numero di telefono di lei registrato sotto un altro nome??devo veramente pensare che lui,poverino, è costretto a nascondermi le cose perchè altrimenti io mi faccio le paranoie??inoltre io prendo molto spesso la sua totale fiducia in me come puro menefreghismo sai?e che cavolo nn dico sempre ma 1volta almeno un pizzico d gelosia nn guasta,*almeno per sentirsi un pò piu desiderate*,cavolo!!!cmq ti devo confessare che hai lo stesso modo di vedere le cose del mio ragazzo!impressionante!!


Cara Anpi, a parte gli scherzi....
scusa se oggi in un momento di sconforto ho dato del deficiente al tuo ragazzo, e poi....scusa se sono un pò indiscreta, ma vorrei chiederti una cosa.....
Fino ad ora hai descritto e raccontato le schermaglie verbali che ultimamente hanno caratterizzato il rapporto tra te e lui, ma poi, nei fatti...che succede?
Passate tutti i momenti insieme a litigare? A parte il tempo dedicato ai telefonini e ai pc....si fa l'amore?
Magari lì vedi veramente se lui ti desidera....che dici?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe avere anche solo un quarto della tua volontà!


 Basterebbe che avessi un quarto di amor proprio...:up:


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Anpi, la vedo solo come un uomo sano di mente che sta con uan ex fedifraga, mi parerei il culo eccome!
Poi come sai che lui ha il numero di telefono con altro nome? Lo sai che io per la morte della nonna della mia prima ex ho dovuto telefonarle usando un altro nome perchè la mia ragazza era gelosa fino all'ossessione e mi controllava tutto? Io volevo solo dirle che mi dispiaceva e se fosse stata per lei mai lo avrei potuto fare, ma guarda un poco cosa porta la gelosia, una delle cose odiose delle persone.
Tu vorresti un poco di gelosia? E ci siamo daccapo con quello che le donne vogliono e non vogliono, non lo vogliono geloso, ma un poco siu, non vogliono quello ma un poco andrebbe bene e così via...vi mettete daccordo così si crea l'androide perfetto?
Io continuo a dire che lui non ti ha tradito e che si sente ossessionato da te, semplice no? Ovviamente il tuo rapporto con lui sta per finire è evidente anche a lui ed ha trovato la scappatoia perfetta senza fare nulla, comodo e non fastidioso, si in questo il tuo ragazzo è un vile.


----------



## anpi (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anpi, la vedo solo come un uomo sano di mente che sta con uan ex fedifraga, mi parerei il culo eccome!
> Poi come sai che lui ha il numero di telefono con altro nome? Lo sai che io per la morte della nonna della mia prima ex ho dovuto telefonarle usando un altro nome perchè la mia ragazza era gelosa fino all'ossessione e mi controllava tutto? Io volevo solo dirle che mi dispiaceva e se fosse stata per lei mai lo avrei potuto fare, ma guarda un poco cosa porta la gelosia, una delle cose odiose delle persone.
> Tu vorresti un poco di gelosia? E ci siamo daccapo con quello che le donne vogliono e non vogliono, non lo vogliono geloso, ma un poco siu, non vogliono quello ma un poco andrebbe bene e così via...vi mettete daccordo così si crea l'androide perfetto?
> Io continuo a dire che lui non ti ha tradito e che si sente ossessionato da te, semplice no? Ovviamente il tuo rapporto con lui sta per finire è evidente anche a lui ed ha trovato la scappatoia perfetta senza fare nulla, comodo e non fastidioso, si in questo il tuo ragazzo è un vile.


a me non sembra che lui dia eccessivo peso a quello che ho fatto al mio ex,anzi..a riguardo si è fatto sempre gli affari suoi..è bravo a rivangare la storia solo quando gli fa comodo..non voglio un ragazzo geloso,già l'ho avuto ed è finita con un tradimento..però il mio ragazzo attuale è completamente l'opposto!davvero sembra fregarsene di tutto!!
so che ha il numero di lei perchè l'ho preso da quella famosa email che lei gli ha spedito con tanto di indirizzo di dove lavora e con scritto 'pranzo,caffè o cena e vediamo che succede!' guarda non mi ci far pensare che divento una bestiaaaa!!!:incazzato:


----------



## anpi (17 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cara Anpi, a parte gli scherzi....
> scusa se oggi in un momento di sconforto ho dato del deficiente al tuo ragazzo, e poi....scusa se sono un pò indiscreta, ma vorrei chiederti una cosa.....
> Fino ad ora hai descritto e raccontato le schermaglie verbali che ultimamente hanno caratterizzato il rapporto tra te e lui, ma poi, nei fatti...che succede?
> Passate tutti i momenti insieme a litigare? A parte il tempo dedicato ai telefonini e ai pc....si fa l'amore?
> Magari lì vedi veramente se lui ti desidera....che dici?


   Non devi scusarti di nulla,anzi mi fa piacere vedere come tutti voi mi consigliate a riguardo!siete il mio sfogo quotidiano!!Non passiamo le giornate a litigare però sai la battuta un pò acida da parte mia ci scappa sempre..non riesco a stare zitta!!!anzi mi sto trattenendo pure troppo!!cmq si,l'amore lo facciamo ancora..sembra che sia tutto come prima anche se io sono stata un pò più fredda del solito..e poi cmq sembra che lui si sente in colpa e per questo sembra quasi che mi dia il contentino..forse è solo un'impressione mia..purtroppo l'aver scoperto questa cosa mi fa vedere tutto sotto una luce negativa..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Non devi scusarti di nulla,anzi mi fa piacere vedere come tutti voi mi consigliate a riguardo!siete il mio sfogo quotidiano!!Non passiamo le giornate a litigare però sai la battuta un pò acida da parte mia ci scappa sempre..non riesco a stare zitta!!!anzi mi sto trattenendo pure troppo!!cmq si,l'amore lo facciamo ancora..sembra che sia tutto come prima anche se io sono stata un pò più fredda del solito..e poi cmq sembra che lui si sente in colpa e per questo sembra quasi che mi dia il contentino..forse è solo un'impressione mia..purtroppo l'aver scoperto questa cosa mi fa vedere tutto sotto una luce negativa..


 Ma perché stare con un uomo per cui si prova rancore e a cui si ha bisogno di dire battute acide?


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché stare con un uomo per cui si prova rancore e a cui si ha bisogno di *dire battute acide*?


Sai Persa, per alcune persone la battuta acida, il sarcasmo, e' il sale della vita (per loro naturalmente ).


----------



## Verena67 (17 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché stare con un uomo per cui si prova rancore e a cui si ha bisogno di dire battute acide?



e azzoppi così il 75 % dei matrimoni funzionanti?!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e azzoppi così il 75 % dei matrimoni funzionanti?!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


 Funzionanti?
Mi è venuta alla mente l'immagine di quelle auto degli anni '70 che viaggiavano con le portiere tenute insieme dal nastro adesivo... :singleeye:


----------



## anpi (17 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sai Persa, per alcune persone la battuta acida, il sarcasmo, e' il sale della vita (per loro naturalmente ).



no no io non sono cosi non mi piace stare cosi e non sono una tipa acida per niente...mai nessuno me lo ha detto,è una caratteristica che non mi appartiene..ma quando si è arrabbiati credo che sia inevitabile..


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e azzoppi così il 75 % dei matrimoni funzionanti?!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


meno male che hai messo le faccine

quel "funzionare" mal si attaglia alla mia idea di matrimonio


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e azzoppi così il 75 % dei matrimoni funzionanti?!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e azzoppi così il *75 %* dei matrimoni funzionanti?!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


forse anche di più... :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> no no io non sono cosi non mi piace stare cosi e non sono una tipa acida per niente...mai nessuno me lo ha detto,è una caratteristica che non mi appartiene..ma quando si è arrabbiati credo che sia inevitabile..


... non era diretta a te personalmente ma, ammetterai che c'e' gente che vive per tutta la vita con questo astio dentro di se  .


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Funzionanti?
> *Mi è venuta alla mente l'immagine di quelle auto degli anni '70 che viaggiavano con le portiere tenute insieme dal nastro adesivo*... :singleeye:


Questa e' fantastica!!


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Anpi, sai anche a me hanno dato dei numeri di telefono che non ho scritto sul cellulare, sei sicura che il tuo lui lo abbia scritto?  Sai se la mia ragazza mi chiedesse di darle il cellulare per vedere queste cose mi darebbe fastidio, sui numeri non ho niente da eccepire, ma sui messaggi eccome, visto che sono comunque messaggi privati di persone con me, che magari parlano di altro o sono battute ma sono cose che reputo mie e sinceramente una mancanza di fiducia così eccessiva mi indispettirebbe e...farei l'esatto opposto.

Anpi, io sono convinto che siano tutte pippe mentali tue e se lui tiene sempre a render conto di quello che hai fatto al tuo ex vuol dire che ne ha sinceramente paura.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché stare con un uomo per cui si prova rancore e a cui si ha bisogno di dire battute acide?


Perchè l'abnegazione a cui siamo state educate e abituate noi donne è veramente dura a morire...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Non devi scusarti di nulla,anzi mi fa piacere vedere come tutti voi mi consigliate a riguardo!siete il mio sfogo quotidiano!!Non passiamo le giornate a litigare però sai la battuta un pò acida da parte mia ci scappa sempre..non riesco a stare zitta!!!anzi mi sto trattenendo pure troppo!!cmq si,l'amore lo facciamo ancora..sembra che sia tutto come prima anche se io sono stata un pò più fredda del solito..e poi cmq sembra che lui si sente in colpa e per questo sembra quasi che mi dia il contentino..forse è solo un'impressione mia..purtroppo l'aver scoperto questa cosa mi fa vedere tutto sotto una luce negativa..


E infatti è comprensibilissimo che in una situazione del genere qualsiasi desiderio di compiacerlo diventi per te uno sforzo tremendo.....
...ma se tu riuscissi a dividere questo rovello di pensieri e tutto il rancore accumulato nella tua mente dalla tua fisicità ( lo so, non è facile).....
cerca di non essere fredda quando vi amate, ma appassionata.
Io non mi sento di darti consigli, ma ti dico quello che faccio io con mio marito quando litighiamo: gli faccio capire che nonostante tutto lo desidero e che non so resistere. Sì, sembra una resa.....ma così ottengo molto di più di quando me la tiravo....
Poi pensaci tu.... non siamo tutte uguali, noi donne!


----------



## anpi (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anpi, sai anche a me hanno dato dei numeri di telefono che non ho scritto sul cellulare, sei sicura che il tuo lui lo abbia scritto?  Sai se la mia ragazza mi chiedesse di darle il cellulare per vedere queste cose mi darebbe fastidio, sui numeri non ho niente da eccepire, ma sui messaggi eccome, visto che sono comunque messaggi privati di persone con me, che magari parlano di altro o sono battute ma sono cose che reputo mie e sinceramente una mancanza di fiducia così eccessiva mi indispettirebbe e...farei l'esatto opposto.
> 
> Anpi, io sono convinto che siano tutte pippe mentali tue e se lui tiene sempre a render conto di quello che hai fatto al tuo ex vuol dire che ne ha sinceramente paura.


Si si sono sicurissima di quel numero,pensa ho provato anche a chiamare,mi ha risposto una donna...spero davvero che siano solo pippe mentali!ma mi viene difficile crederlo..mi ci sto impegnando,l'ho detto.sto cercando di fare la persona tranquilla e di cercare di farmi pesare meno tutta questa storia...forse tu credi che lui abbia paura di me perchè tu,se ho ben capito, sei stato tradito e quindi adesso non ti fiderai della tua donna come hai fatto prima. credimi lui nn mi teme da quel punto di vista, dice che si fida ciecamente di me...la storia del tradimento la tira fuori solo quando deve rispondere delle mie accuse, dicendomi che sono stata io che in passato ho tradito,lui invece non ha mai tradito..chissà..


----------



## anpi (17 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E infatti è comprensibilissimo che in una situazione del genere qualsiasi desiderio di compiacerlo diventi per te uno sforzo tremendo.....
> ...ma se tu riuscissi a dividere questo rovello di pensieri e tutto il rancore accumulato nella tua mente dalla tua fisicità ( lo so, non è facile).....
> cerca di non essere fredda quando vi amate, ma appassionata.
> Io non mi sento di darti consigli, ma ti dico quello che faccio io con mio marito quando litighiamo: gli faccio capire che nonostante tutto lo desidero e che non so resistere. Sì, sembra una resa.....ma così ottengo molto di più di quando me la tiravo....
> Poi pensaci tu.... non siamo tutte uguali, noi donne!


Penso che questi 2 giorni di distacco da lui mi abbiano fatto bene..per lo meno mi sono rilassata un pò...magari domani quando lo rivedo mi riprende la passione di prima!o riprendo a litigarci..chissà
Ma permetti una domanda, sei sposata e hai un amante?


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Anpi, ma tu non sai se lui ha il numero segnato sul cellulare, lo hai letto sul computer ma non sul cellulare.
Posso dirti una cosa, il mio caro padrino è un galletto di prima categoria, non sai quanto flirta con tutte e quante ci sarebbero anche state, c'è solo un ma...lui in verità è timido e non è mai andato oltre a quello. Anpi, per alcune persone essere in un modo è caratteriale, tu saresti felice se il tuo lui ti dicesse di essere meno femminile? Cioè pensaci bene, non sapresti dove inziare e cosa fare e sinceramente la vederesti come una cavolata.
Ci sono uomini così, non è detto che tradiscano, anzi sinceramente forse sono quelli che meno fanno anche se mostrano, perchè il traditore furbo...cavoli se ti fa sentire amata :up:.
Sinceramente...io sono stato tradito due volte e mi fido della mia ragazza attuale, ma lei non ha mai tradito, se sapessi che in passato lo ha fatto la lascerei senza pensarci 5 minuti, non potrei passare la mia vita con una ex traditrice non pentita, è una questione di coerenza con il mio pensiero, anche se mi farebbe male (ma dal punto mio so che lei è diversa, anche per via di un suo diverbio con una amica per cui fino al fidanzamento tutto è consentito).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Penso che questi 2 giorni di distacco da lui mi abbiano fatto bene..per lo meno mi sono rilassata un pò...magari domani quando lo rivedo mi riprende la passione di prima!o riprendo a litigarci..chissà
> Ma permetti una domanda, sei sposata e hai un amante?


Senz'altro i due giorni ti hanno fatto bene....
quando lo rivedi non porre tempo in mezzo... lasciati riprendere dalla passione e aggiungici l'eventuale voglia di litigare...stordiscilo con tutta te stessa (sotto le lenzuola però, e senza parlare!)

Sì, sono sposata e ho un amante del cuore + altri


----------



## anpi (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anpi, ma tu non sai se lui ha il numero segnato sul cellulare, lo hai letto sul computer ma non sul cellulare.
> Posso dirti una cosa, il mio caro padrino è un galletto di prima categoria, non sai quanto flirta con tutte e quante ci sarebbero anche state, c'è solo un ma...lui in verità è timido e non è mai andato oltre a quello. Anpi, per alcune persone essere in un modo è caratteriale, tu saresti felice se il tuo lui ti dicesse di essere meno femminile? Cioè pensaci bene, non sapresti dove inziare e cosa fare e sinceramente la vederesti come una cavolata.
> Ci sono uomini così, non è detto che tradiscano, anzi sinceramente forse sono quelli che meno fanno anche se mostrano, perchè il traditore furbo...cavoli se ti fa sentire amata :up:.
> Sinceramente...io sono stato tradito due volte e mi fido della mia ragazza attuale, ma lei non ha mai tradito, se sapessi che in passato lo ha fatto la lascerei senza pensarci 5 minuti, non potrei passare la mia vita con una ex traditrice non pentita, è una questione di coerenza con il mio pensiero, anche se mi farebbe male (ma dal punto mio so che lei è diversa, anche per via di un suo diverbio con una amica per cui fino al fidanzamento tutto è consentito).



L'ho visto sul suo telefono,ce l'ha eccome!vabbè quindi secondo te dovrei prendere il tutto come un suo modo di essere..


----------



## anpi (17 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Senz'altro i due giorni ti hanno fatto bene....
> quando lo rivedi non porre tempo in mezzo... lasciati riprendere dalla passione e aggiungici l'eventuale voglia di litigare...stordiscilo con tutta te stessa (sotto le lenzuola però, e senza parlare!)
> 
> Sì, sono sposata e ho un amante del cuore + altri



Accetto il tuo consiglio..speriamo bene..WOW sposata con tanti amanti!!come fai a gestire tutto??posso chiederti perchè hai un amante?è solo curiosità, io all'epoca avevo il mio ragazzo lontano, mi sentivo troppo sola e quell'altro mi ha stregata in un secondo,non sono riuscita a dirgli di no..


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Accetto il tuo consiglio..speriamo bene..WOW sposata con tanti amanti!!come fai a gestire tutto??posso chiederti perchè hai un amante?è solo curiosità, io all'epoca avevo il mio ragazzo lontano, mi sentivo troppo sola e quell'altro mi ha stregata in un secondo,non sono riuscita a dirgli di no..


pensaci...non è amore ma sesso!


----------



## anpi (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> pensaci...non è amore ma sesso!



Ma per Chiara o per me?non ho capito


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Accetto il tuo consiglio..speriamo bene..WOW sposata con tanti amanti!!come fai a gestire tutto??posso chiederti perchè hai un amante?è solo curiosità, io all'epoca avevo il mio ragazzo lontano, mi sentivo troppo sola e quell'altro mi ha stregata in un secondo,non sono riuscita a dirgli di no..





Daniele ha detto:


> pensaci...non è amore ma sesso!


Certo Daniele...chi ha parlato di amore?

Risco a gestire tutto perchè al momento no lavoro, ho molto tempo libero e mio marito sta molte ore lontano da casa.

Il mio amante del cuore è un uomo intelligentissimo e che non rompe, ecco perchè è diventato il mio preferito. Non ha riempito un vuoto o delle mancanze di mio marito, mi è semplicemente piaciuto e ho desiderato andarci a letto. Quando parlo di "altri" intendo quelli che avevo e che non ho più e un paio di amici con cui mi vedo occasionalmente.
Mi sa che io e te ci somigliamo molto...non riusciamo a resistere ^_^  !!!


----------



## anpi (17 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo Daniele...chi ha parlato di amore?
> 
> Risco a gestire tutto perchè al momento no lavoro, ho molto tempo libero e mio marito sta molte ore lontano da casa.
> 
> ...


Ahahah vero!oddio però non ti senti un pochino in colpa??sai quando sei protagonista di queste cose te ne freghi un pò ma se le subisci poi capisci che un pò di male lo hai fatto a chi ti vuole bene!


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> sai quando sei protagonista di queste cose te ne freghi un pò ma se le subisci poi capisci che un pò di male lo hai fatto a chi ti vuole bene!


Traviabile anpi,
è con tutto il rispetto per la virilità della floridissima vis di Chiara che affermo che per agire in modo subdolo ed intelligente bisogna avere i peli sullo stomaco!

La generosa Chiara, di cui tutte le mogli dovrebbero invidiare la materia grigia e di cui tutti i mariti dovrebbero temere la fregola, è difficile da imitare per te, come lo sarebbe per uno dei teletubbies diventare un dittatore cubano...

In te si riscontrano ancora acerbità che cozzano contro la scafatezza necessaria per condurre una vita da poliandrica sonnacchiosa.

Il senso della moralità dominante ti pungolerà senza sosta anche dopo aver letto tutti i libri di Nietzche, siine conscia.

Del resto non hai ancora il coraggio di gettare due manciate di terra sulla carcassa putrescente del tuo defunto rapporto, come puoi sognare che i vermi che ti consumano le carni diventino plurimi principi azzurri su cui strusciare il coccige?

Smettila di cucirti le palpebre con fil di ferro arrugginito pur di non vedere cosa ti è accaduto!

Il sonno della ragione genera mostri!

Ciao!


----------



## anpi (17 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Traviabile anpi,
> è con tutto il rispetto per la virilità della floridissima vis di Chiara che affermo che per agire in modo subdolo ed intelligente bisogna avere i peli sullo stomaco!
> 
> La generosa Chiara, di cui tutte le mogli dovrebbero invidiare la materia grigia e di cui tutti i mariti dovrebbero temere la fregola, è difficile da imitare per te, come lo sarebbe per uno dei teletubbies diventare un dittatore cubano...
> ...


Di sicuro Chiara ha una personalità molto più forte della mia,su questo non c'è dubbio...ma come mai una persona che tradisce mi consiglia di lasciare chi forse mi ha tradito o mi tradirà..voglo dire lei è sposata e continua a tradire...cosa dovrebbe fare il marito se scoprisse tutto?è ovvio che questa non sto giudicando Chiara,non mi permetterei mai!


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ...ma come mai una persona che tradisce mi consiglia di lasciare chi forse mi ha tradito o mi tradirà..


Non è necessario essere integerrimi o santi per essere intelligenti.

Se una pasticcera ti suggerisce di non mangiare troppi dolci, forse vale la pena di ascoltarla.

Non voler fare le peggio cose solo perchè ti sembra che le cose vadano per il peggio.

Raddrizza il timone!


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Di sicuro Chiara ha una personalità molto più forte della mia,su questo non c'è dubbio...ma come mai una persona che tradisce mi consiglia di lasciare chi forse mi ha tradito o mi tradirà..voglo dire lei è sposata e continua a tradire...cosa dovrebbe fare il marito se scoprisse tutto?è ovvio che questa non sto giudicando Chiara,non mi permetterei mai!


scusandomi con chiara, ti dò la mia personale interpretazione

sei pariteticamente per la coppia aperta? (come tua scelta, non come azzerbinamento ad una scelta altrui)

o

ti sta bene che il tuo compagno sfarfalleggi in giro come meglio crede, mentre tu fai la custode del focolare (magari per mera pigrizia o per altre motivazioni, non ha importanza)?

o 

le regole del vostro futuro che lui ha esplicitamente fissato (io faccio come c@zz mi pare e tu fai i figli) te lo fanno sentire tanto macho ma tanto sai che poi farà come va bene a entrambi?



se la risposta  non è "sì" ad almeno una delle 3 domande qui sopra, rispondi a questa 

che c@zz ci stai a fare con un pdm di questa risma, a parte perdere tempo e trarne motici di sofferenza?


----------



## anpi (18 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusandomi con chiara, ti dò la mia personale interpretazione
> 
> sei pariteticamente per la coppia aperta? (come tua scelta, non come azzerbinamento ad una scelta altrui)
> 
> ...


 
io nn credo che qualcuno abbia fissato le regole..io non sarò la sua schiava,mi dispiace..non è questo il rapporto che voglio, ma cmq nn me lo chiede nemmeno lui...mi sa solo che devo fare buon viso a cattivo gioco!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> io nn credo che qualcuno abbia fissato le regole..io non sarò la sua schiava,mi dispiace..non è questo il rapporto che voglio, ma cmq nn me lo chiede nemmeno lui...mi sa solo che devo fare buon viso a cattivo gioco!


Secondo me, se accetti:
Non permettere a nessuno di giudicare così pesantemente il tuo uomo. Amore mio esagera nel dirti che il tuo ragazzo è un pdm.
Ma che bisogno hai di guardare la sua posta? Di conoscere le sue password? Casomai è lui che si arrabbia con te se scopre che non ti fidi di lui, che hai paura di essere tradita. Non trovi? 
Dai cosa c'entra l'amore? Si gioca e si sogna no? 
Fai buon viso a cattivo gioco e vedrai che si risolve tutto in una bolla di sapone. Ti pare il caso di mandare all'aria voi due, solo perchè lo hai beccato a giocattolare con una in face book?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anpi, ma tu non sai se lui ha il numero segnato sul cellulare, lo hai letto sul computer ma non sul cellulare.
> Posso dirti una cosa, il mio caro padrino è un galletto di prima categoria, non sai quanto flirta con tutte e quante ci sarebbero anche state, c'è solo un ma...lui in verità è timido e non è mai andato oltre a quello. Anpi, per alcune persone essere in un modo è caratteriale, tu saresti felice se il tuo lui ti dicesse di essere meno femminile? Cioè pensaci bene, non sapresti dove inziare e cosa fare e sinceramente la vederesti come una cavolata.
> Ci sono uomini così, non è detto che tradiscano, anzi sinceramente forse sono quelli che meno fanno anche se mostrano, perchè il traditore furbo...cavoli se ti fa sentire amata :up:.
> Sinceramente...io sono stato tradito due volte e mi fido della mia ragazza attuale, ma lei non ha mai tradito, se sapessi che in passato lo ha fatto la lascerei senza pensarci 5 minuti, non potrei passare la mia vita con una ex traditrice non pentita, è una questione di coerenza con il mio pensiero, anche se mi farebbe male (ma dal punto mio so che lei è diversa, anche per via di un suo diverbio con una amica per cui fino al fidanzamento tutto è consentito).


Sai Daniele sei simpaticissimo, io e le mie amiche, ci facciamo delle matte risate leggendoti. Hai una fantasia incredibile nel descrivere le personalità di chi non conosci. Sei un mito. 
Ma su una cosa siamo tutte sicure...
Poareta la to morosa...cosa non deve passare con te!
Ma sappiamo che a te una donna non la fa eh? Il nostro Daniele è scaltrissimo a stanare i traditori.


----------



## Daniele (18 Giugno 2010)

Concordo con astrofilosofosferica, almeno per quanto riguarda che distruggi la coppia per un giocare.
Considera che oggi ho rinnovato un prestito di un libero in biblioteca ad ingegneria, a fare le 150 ore li c'era una ragazza che aveva un sorriso bellissimo e mentre armeggiava con il libro e quant'altro le dissi "che bellissimo sorriso che hai, sapendoti qua mi rende più allegro prendere e portare libri", mi ha fatto un sorrisone ed io a lei...volevo essere solo gentile.
Poi c'è chi si spinge più avanti oppure meno, ma tutto dipende. So solo che se volessi potrei fare di tutto, ma non lo faccio perchè  rispetto me stesso e la mia parola data. Anpi, il tuo ragazzo è una persona per cui la sua parola ha qualche valore?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo con astrofilosofosferica, almeno per quanto riguarda che distruggi la coppia per un giocare.
> Considera che oggi ho rinnovato un prestito di un libero in biblioteca ad ingegneria, a fare le 150 ore li c'era una ragazza che aveva un sorriso bellissimo e mentre armeggiava con il libro e quant'altro le dissi "che bellissimo sorriso che hai, sapendoti qua mi rende più allegro prendere e portare libri", mi ha fatto un sorrisone ed io a lei...volevo essere solo gentile.
> Poi c'è chi si spinge più avanti oppure meno, ma tutto dipende. So solo che se volessi potrei fare di tutto, ma non lo faccio perchè  rispetto me stesso e la mia parola data. Anpi, il tuo ragazzo è una persona per cui la sua parola ha qualche valore?


Vedi come sei? Visto il sorrisone? E pensa se in quel momento vi vedeva la tua ragazza e vedeva i vostri sorrisi. Tu non lo sai Daniele, ma hai dato troppa confidenza a questa sconosciuta.
Non lo sai che è così che nascono le tresche? Io per non avere guai, non concedo nessuna confidenza agli sconosciuti.
Sono timida, scontrosa e antipatica.


----------



## Daniele (18 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Sono timida, scontrosa e antipatica.


Posso fare una battuta???  Prendila come tale però...c'è già tuo marito che fa per due !!! ma è una battuta, eh!
Io non faccio nascere nessuna tresca, come dico sempre quasi tutte le donne sono convinte che il sesso può tutto con un uomo...sbagliatissimo con me, ho interesse per ben altro (anche se l'interesse c'è)


----------



## anpi (18 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Vedi come sei? Visto il sorrisone? E pensa se in quel momento vi vedeva la tua ragazza e vedeva i vostri sorrisi. Tu non lo sai Daniele, ma hai dato troppa confidenza a questa sconosciuta.
> Non lo sai che è così che nascono le tresche? Io per non avere guai, non concedo nessuna confidenza agli sconosciuti.
> Sono timida, scontrosa e antipatica.


Ciao!bè forse tu sei un pochino troppo estrema!essere gentili e socievoli,come dice anche Daniele, non significa necessariamente che ci stai provando....io sono una persona timida ma nn per questo non scherzo con la gente e anzi dò un sacco di confidenza appena vedo che dall'altra parte c'è altrattanta allegria!allora se vedessi come si comporta il mio ragazzo impazziresti sul serio!!


----------



## anpi (18 Giugno 2010)

ah e cmq oggi sono tornata dai miei giorni lontani da lui..nemmeno entrati in casa già stavamo litigando....lui dice che sono scontrosa...io nn credo anche perchè davvero sto facendo sforzi enormi per stare serena soprattutto davanti a lui....e questo è il ringraziamento dopo tutto..ho cercato ancora una volta di riprendere la situazione sotto controllo...sembra che ora sia quasi a posto ma cmq nn è ancora detta l'ultima parola...sono stanca cavolo...e sapete cosa mi ha detto? a luglio dovevamo andare ad un matrimonio insieme..io nn ero ancora sicura se andare o meno ma lui ha dato per scontato che io nn ci sarei andata...e quando gli ho detto se voleva che andassi con lui o meno mi ha detto 'ma sai se ci sei o non ci sei per me è lo stesso!' tutto questo in totale tranquillità...me la prendo forse troppo??


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> allora se vedessi come si comporta il mio ragazzo impazziresti sul serio!!


 
Non è che in questo momento stai sorvolando sul fatto che stai facendo l'equilibrista sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi per quel ultra socializzatore sfrenato del tuo ragazzo?

Che se stai vicino ad uno che si precipita come un idrovolante, e mica uno piccolo ma un Do-X piuttosto, sulle pischelle che infestano la rete ed hai un briciolo di saggezza nella dura madre non è mica che balli attorno a manitù per la felicità che ti genera la cosa!

Fossi in te non andrei mica tanto in giro per l'anatolia su una Fiat Mefistofele a spargere volantini su quanto siano raggianti le mie secrezioni umorali in confronto a chi è più gretto, quando è ancora caldo il cadavere delle lamentele che hai irradiato per lo stesso suo comportamento che ora impacchetti come un trascurabile lulla-gnappe!

Nei suoi occhi, e non nel fegato di un'oca grassa, troverai gli auspici del vostro futuro!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Ciao!bè forse tu sei un pochino troppo estrema!essere gentili e socievoli,come dice anche Daniele, non significa necessariamente che ci stai provando....io sono una persona timida ma nn per questo non scherzo con la gente e anzi dò un sacco di confidenza appena vedo che dall'altra parte c'è altrattanta allegria!allora se vedessi come si comporta il mio ragazzo impazziresti sul serio!!


Ma no dai era per fare capire a Daniele quanto anche lui esageri nel bastonare i traditori. Senti, non è che il tuo ragazzo faccia così perchè esattamente come il Conte, la sua autostima è legata al suo successo con le donne?


----------



## anpi (18 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma no dai era per fare capire a Daniele quanto anche lui esageri nel bastonare i traditori. Senti, non è che il tuo ragazzo faccia così perchè esattamente come il Conte, la sua autostima è legata al suo successo con le donne?


 
sicuro dipende molto da questo..ma a chi nn fa piacere sentirsi cercato e ammirato??certo cosi la sua autostima sale alle stelle!!!ma poi se fosse tutto un gioco con quell'altra allora perchè sono 2 settimane che nn facciamo altro che litigare??


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> sicuro dipende molto da questo..ma a chi nn fa piacere sentirsi cercato e ammirato??certo cosi la sua autostima sale alle stelle!!!ma poi se fosse tutto un gioco con quell'altra allora perchè sono 2 settimane che nn facciamo altro che litigare??


Ecco specie per un uomo che si ritiene dentro di sè l'ultimo essere della terra. 
Litigate perchè sei gelosa smarsa. Se tu decidi che non devi dare nessun valore a questa tipa qua, vedrai che tutto si sistema. Se insisti a darle eccessiva importanza, lui si sentirà in diritto di andare con lei. Magari le dice: la mia ragazza non mi capisce più.
Credimi a quel punto, la frittata è fatta.


----------



## anpi (18 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ecco specie per un uomo che si ritiene dentro di sè l'ultimo essere della terra.
> Litigate perchè sei gelosa smarsa. Se tu decidi che non devi dare nessun valore a questa tipa qua, vedrai che tutto si sistema. Se insisti a darle eccessiva importanza, lui si sentirà in diritto di andare con lei. Magari le dice: la mia ragazza non mi capisce più.
> Credimi a quel punto, la frittata è fatta.


 
è quello che sto cercando di fare, mi sto impegnando all'ennesima potenza!!grazie del consiglio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ah e cmq oggi sono tornata dai miei giorni lontani da lui..nemmeno entrati in casa già stavamo litigando....lui dice che sono scontrosa...io nn credo anche perchè davvero sto facendo sforzi enormi per stare serena soprattutto davanti a lui....e questo è il ringraziamento dopo tutto..ho cercato ancora una volta di riprendere la situazione sotto controllo...sembra che ora sia quasi a posto ma cmq nn è ancora detta l'ultima parola...sono stanca cavolo...e sapete cosa mi ha detto? a luglio dovevamo andare ad un matrimonio insieme..io nn ero ancora sicura se andare o meno ma lui ha dato per scontato che io nn ci sarei andata...e quando gli ho detto se voleva che andassi con lui o meno mi ha detto *'ma sai se ci sei o non ci sei per me è lo stesso!'* tutto questo in totale tranquillità...me la prendo forse troppo??


 Per me vuole che sia tu a lasciarlo.
Ma quante cafonate ti deve ancora fare?!!


----------



## Amoremio (19 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> io nn credo che qualcuno abbia fissato le regole......


 
ah, no?

queste (almeno che tu non l'abbia inventato) sono le sue




anpi ha detto:


> ..... lui mi ha detto 'io sono fatto così!e queste situazioni si ripeteranno all'infinito..' secondo lui io dovrei tacere ad ogni suo comportamento del genere...........


(avrei potuto riportare anche altri tuoi post, ma penso basti)

sappiamo anche cosa accade se non ti adegui



anpi ha detto:


> Mi sta già colpevolizzando!da un giorno all'altro sono cambiata,dice lui, sono diventata pessimista, siamo troppo diversi caratterialmente,sono un 'insicura etc. etc..prima che io sospettassi del suo tradimento ero la donna quasi perfetta..dice che io sono quella che sono cambiata e che con i miei comportamenti lo sto allontanando da me...Roba da matti!!!


che è un avvertimento: guarda che ti mollo


e tu infatti te lo vuoi tener caro eek e pensi di adeguarti




anpi ha detto:


> ........mi sa solo che devo fare buon viso a cattivo gioco!


contenta tu
ma non devi render conto a me o ad altri, solo a te stessa

però, prima di accettare consigli di chicchessia, pensa bene a che tipo di futuro di coppia vuoi

peraltro, nessuno è esente dal rischio tradimento, ma con queste premesse, che son quelle da te narrate, il tradimento è il meno.

qui siamo piuttosto sul
"io faccio come mi pare, tu fai figli e zitta, se no ... aria"

se ti va bene è perfetto ma sei entrata qui lamentandotene

ribadisco
il tradimento è il meno
e
contenta tu


----------



## Amoremio (19 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Per me vuole che sia tu a lasciarlo*.
> Ma quante cafonate ti deve ancora fare?!!


quoto


----------



## Consapevole (19 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me vuole che sia tu a lasciarlo.
> Ma quante cafonate ti deve ancora fare?!!


mi aqquoto al quote di amoremio...e non penso che sia un idea di Persa...e' cosi e si spiega pure il suo modo di fare/non fare dire/non dire, perche' se avesse voluto proprio farla sporca ad anpi,l'avrebbe messa davanti all'evidenza di un tradimento...cosi invece,a mo di goccia che cade sulla roccia,lui mira a farsi lasciare in modo da non doversi neppure giustificare con chicchessia perche' ad ogni domanda di amici comuni e non gli bastera' dire "AOH,MA E' LEI CHE MI HA LASCIATO!!!" 

anpi piu' che di resistere e capire cosa vuoi io a questo punto ti auguro di ritrovare il tuo amorproprio e autostima,che scusami se te lo dico,al momento ha lo stesso valore di una granita al polonord  cmq per me e' solo questione di tempo...ti do al max altri 2 mesi (e credimi e' un tempo esagerato visto che e' pure estate...) per settembre avrai gia la testa altrove e lui sara' uno sbiadito ricordo:up: buon fine settimana a tutti


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ah e cmq oggi sono tornata dai miei giorni lontani da lui..nemmeno entrati in casa già stavamo litigando....lui dice che sono scontrosa...io nn credo anche perchè davvero sto facendo sforzi enormi per stare serena soprattutto davanti a lui....e questo è il ringraziamento dopo tutto..ho cercato ancora una volta di riprendere la situazione sotto controllo...sembra che ora sia quasi a posto ma cmq nn è ancora detta l'ultima parola...sono stanca cavolo...e sapete cosa mi ha detto? a luglio dovevamo andare ad un matrimonio insieme..io nn ero ancora sicura se andare o meno ma lui ha dato per scontato che io nn ci sarei andata...e quando gli ho detto se voleva che andassi con lui o meno mi ha detto 'ma sai se ci sei o non ci sei per me è lo stesso!' tutto questo in totale tranquillità...me la prendo forse troppo??


Per me litigate per cazzate. Siete due adulti o due adolescenti? Sembra quel clima da ripichette sciocche. Della serie, ti sbatto giù il telefono, vediamo se poi mi cerca, vediamo chi cede per primo. Ma anpi, si può sapere che cosa vuoi dal tuo ragazzo? Sulla faccenda del matrimonio, ti ha dato una risposta molto sincera, stile conte. Tu non eri sicura se andare o meno vero? E allora? Sei qui per farti pregare? Da lui? Ma per cosa litigate non si capisce.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Per me litigate per cazzate. Siete due adulti o due adolescenti? Sembra quel clima da ripichette sciocche. Della serie, ti sbatto giù il telefono, vediamo se poi mi cerca, vediamo chi cede per primo. Ma anpi, si può sapere che cosa vuoi dal tuo ragazzo? Sulla faccenda del matrimonio, ti ha dato una risposta molto sincera, stile conte. Tu non eri sicura se andare o meno vero? E allora? Sei qui per farti pregare? Da lui? Ma per cosa litigate non si capisce.


 Quoto.
Anpi hai un esempio di cosa potrebbe essere la tua vita in futuro leggendo Astro.
Scegli!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Anpi hai un esempio di cosa potrebbe essere la tua vita in futuro leggendo Astro.
> Scegli!


Ehi ma mica è brutta la mia vita sai? Ti sembro una sfigata? Chi ti dice che non ho scelto un certo tipo di uomo, dopo averne gustato uno differente? Guarda eh, che il mio ex, era un comandone di prima categoria, e mi criticava sempre. Mica ho mai creduto a progetti fantascientifici eh? Nulla costruisci nulla crolla. Piuttosto dei castelli di carte che sono solo nella nostra testa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ehi ma mica è brutta la mia vita sai? Ti sembro una sfigata? Chi ti dice che non ho scelto un certo tipo di uomo, dopo averne gustato uno differente? Guarda eh, che il mio ex, era un comandone di prima categoria, e mi criticava sempre. Mica ho mai creduto a progetti fantascientifici eh? Nulla costruisci nulla crolla. Piuttosto dei castelli di carte che sono solo nella nostra testa.


 Non escludevo che Ampi potesse scegliere quel che hai scelto tu.
Non tutti i gusti sono alla menta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Giugno 2010)

pimpi!


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> pimpi!


 
eddai!
ha detto alla menta


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non escludevo che *Ampi* potesse scegliere quel che hai scelto tu.
> Non tutti i gusti sono alla menta.


 e chi e' 


:rotfl:

Sorry :carneval: !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> e chi e'
> 
> 
> :rotfl:
> ...


Anpi ...mi è scappata la regola ortografica che vuole la m prima della p...


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anpi ...mi è scappata la regola ortografica che vuole la m prima della p...


... ma no scherzavo  a te tutto e' concesso


----------



## anpi (20 Giugno 2010)

Carissimi! Vi aggiorno sulla mia ultima discussione con lui ieri sera...in pratica oltre a ribadire il fatto che lui è libero di fare ciò che vuole e che nessuno glielo può impedire, ha detto che il problema più grande adesso è il fatto che lui non si sente libero di poter uscire anche da solo senza che io pensi a male..per la serie io esco e faccio i cavoli miei e tu non devi dire nulla!non mi devi stressare nè fare battute altrimenti dà di matto e dice che cosi io lo allontano da me...ma secondo voi questa persona è fatta per avere una storia seria??inoltre ho scoperto che si era dato un appuntamento con quell'altra per un caffè (accidenti a me e a quando ho scoperto le sue password!!)..secondo il suo punto di vista è solo desiderio di nuove conoscenze, per me è desiderio di nuove sc....te


----------



## aristocat (20 Giugno 2010)

Scusa anpi, ma una pausa di riflessione... ti pare brutta?


----------



## anpi (20 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusa anpi, ma una pausa di riflessione... ti pare brutta?


 
Non credo molto nelle pause di riflessione...mi sembra solo un modo per dare la possibilità di fare delle scappatelle senza avere sensi di colpa...


----------



## aristocat (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Non credo molto nelle pause di riflessione...mi sembra solo un modo per dare la possibilità di fare delle scappatelle senza avere sensi di colpa...


Non è questo il punto... sai bene che se la scappatella è quello che vuole, lui se la può concedere con o senza la pausa di riflessione.....
no, la pausa di riflessione l'avevo pensata per te, come "disintossicazione" da questa situazione asfittica...:nuke:


----------



## anpi (20 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto... sai bene che se la scappatella è quello che vuole, lui se la può concedere con o senza la pausa di riflessione.....
> no, la pausa di riflessione l'avevo pensata per te, come "disintossicazione" da questa situazione asfittica...:nuke:


 
con una convivenza di mezzo mi sembra difficile una pausa di riflessione..


----------



## aristocat (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> con una convivenza di mezzo mi sembra difficile una pausa di riflessione..


Ma se "it's all about money", allora anche lasciarlo definitivamente non è possibile :blank:!
Il fatto è che, se tiri in ballo il pretesto della convivenza, non ne esci più da questa spirale in cui lui vive la vita che vuole, e tu - contraria a questo suo modo di fare - resti solo spettatrice impotente...:sonar:


----------



## aristocat (20 Giugno 2010)

Ma cerchiamo di essere "lucidi"... prova a guardare dentro di te e a dire...
*Che cosa ti piace ancora di lui?
*Cioè, sapresti fare ancora un elenco di qualità oggettivamente belle, che ti danno delle ragioni valide per voler continuare a stare con lui?
Oppure è solo una questione di dividere le spese d'affitto e le utenze acqua/gas/luce?


----------



## anpi (20 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma cerchiamo di essere "lucidi"... prova a guardare dentro di te e a dire...
> *Che cosa ti piace ancora di lui?*
> Cioè, sapresti fare ancora un elenco di qualità oggettivamente belle, che ti danno delle ragioni valide per voler continuare a stare con lui?
> Oppure è solo una questione di dividere le spese d'affitto e le utenze acqua/gas/luce?


Non è una questione di soldi...non riesci a lasciarlo mi fa arrabbiare ma nn ce la faccio..sono troppo innamorata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Non è una questione di soldi...non riesci a lasciarlo mi fa arrabbiare ma nn ce la faccio..sono troppo innamorata


 Questi rapporti si possono chiamare i tanti modi.
Pensa al presente e al futuro con lui e se è quello che ti fa stare bene e ti farà stare bene.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Non è una questione di soldi...non riesci a lasciarlo mi fa arrabbiare ma nn ce la faccio..*sono troppo innamorata*


queste parole perdono molto del senso consueto se lette nel contesto delle cose che scrivi


----------



## anpi (20 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> queste parole perdono molto del senso consueto se lette nel contesto delle cose che scrivi


 
io vorrei non averlo mai incontrato!


----------



## aristocat (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> io vorrei non averlo mai incontrato!


Ma di lui che cosa ti piace, sinceramente? E' in gamba? E' simpatico?
E' arguto?


----------



## anpi (20 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma di lui che cosa ti piace, sinceramente? E' in gamba? E' simpatico?
> E' arguto?


 
mi piace molto fisicamente,caratterialmente purtroppo un pò meno, ci sno degli aspetti di lui che proprio non concepisco


----------



## aristocat (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> mi piace molto fisicamente,caratterialmente purtroppo un pò meno, ci sno degli aspetti di lui che proprio non concepisco


Boh, Anpi chérie.... la vedo in salita onestamente...
e non sono di quelle persone che pensano che l'apparenza e la bellezza esteriore/attrazione fisica non contino nulla...
solo che ecco, dopo per proseguire ci vuole ben altra benzina :up:
comunque io resto dell'idea che devi fare il tuo percorso personale...
arriverai da sola pian piano a capire quello che vuoi.
Dopo che ti sarai convinta, sarai un caterpillar (qualunque cosa tu abbia deciso) :sonar:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> mi piace molto fisicamente,caratterialmente purtroppo un pò meno, ci sno degli aspetti di lui che proprio non concepisco


Ciao Anpi. 
Credo tu debba valutare se questi aspetti di cui parli sono connaturati in lui o non piuttosto provocati dalla situazione che state vivendo. Io cercherei di capire quanta della sua insofferenza sia per esempio causata dal controllo che hai esercitato su di lui e sulla sua privacy.


----------



## anpi (20 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Anpi.
> Credo tu debba valutare se questi aspetti di cui parli sono connaturati in lui o non piuttosto provocati dalla situazione che state vivendo. Io cercherei di capire quanta della sua insofferenza sia per esempio causata dal controllo che hai esercitato su di lui e sulla sua privacy.


 
Ciao Chiara!
di sicuro il mio comportamento gli ha dato molto fastidio però lui dice anche che io non lo devo stressare con queste storie..ripeto,come si fa a stare tranquilli davanti al tuo uomo che flirta con tutte?e perchè devo impegnarmi solo io a salvare la situazione!


----------



## Consapevole (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> mi piace molto fisicamente,caratterialmente purtroppo un pò meno, ci sno degli aspetti di lui che proprio non concepisco


perdonami,ma io penso che tu sopporti tutto questo per la prima cosa che hai scritto...


----------



## anpi (20 Giugno 2010)

Consapevole ha detto:


> perdonami,ma io penso che tu sopporti tutto questo per la prima cosa che hai scritto...


 
mmmm....non credo sia solo questo però


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara!
> di sicuro il mio comportamento gli ha dato molto fastidio però lui dice anche che io non lo devo stressare con queste storie..ripeto,come si fa a stare tranquilli davanti al tuo uomo che flirta con tutte?e perchè devo impegnarmi solo io a salvare la situazione!


Lo so che non è facile. Se poi sei molto attratta da lui fisicamente è ancora più difficile. Per questo il distacco farebbe bene, anche se da solo non basta, ci vogliono anche un pò di tempo e pazienza. 
In questo momento vederlo filtrare con le altre è una ferita al tuo orgoglio più che al tuo amore.
L'orgoglio è sicuramente un cattivo consigliere.
Di certo tu devi esercitare un grosso sforzo su te stessa per allontanarti emotivamente da lui, altrimenti non ne uscirai, come ha detto anche Aristocat. Ma ce la puoi fare, credi!

Ma sei sicura che questa attrazione che senti per lui sia vero amore?


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara!
> di sicuro il mio comportamento gli ha dato molto fastidio però lui dice anche che io non lo devo stressare con queste storie..ripeto,come si fa a stare tranquilli davanti al tuo uomo che flirta con tutte?e perchè devo impegnarmi solo io a salvare la situazione!


Devi passare/abbandonare il ruolo di "cacciatrice"  e, sostituirlo a quello di "Preda"  cerca di creare piu' interesse da parte sua su di te, tienilo impegnato ... se poi non funziona, un BEL:

http://www.btkwebsite.com/bravo.swf

ECOSISIA! :carneval:


----------



## anpi (20 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo so che non è facile. Se poi sei molto attratta da lui fisicamente è ancora più difficile. Per questo il distacco farebbe bene, anche se da solo non basta, ci vogliono anche un pò di tempo e pazienza.
> In questo momento vederlo filtrare con le altre è una ferita al tuo orgoglio più che al tuo amore.
> L'orgoglio è sicuramente un cattivo consigliere.
> Di certo tu devi esercitare un grosso sforzo su te stessa per allontanarti emotivamente da lui, altrimenti non ne uscirai, come ha detto anche Aristocat. Ma ce la puoi fare, credi!
> ...


Dovrei disinnamorami di lui per stare bene..che strana la vita...c'è chi cerca l'amore e chi è costratto ad allontanarlo per stare meglio..ho provato ad allontanarmi da lui emotivamente, ho provato anche ad essere piu fredda e distaccata e alla fine mi sono sentita accusare che non ho sentimenti...ragazzi credetemi questa persona non è per niente facile da gestire


----------



## Consapevole (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> mmmm....non credo sia solo questo però


si e' mai fatto avanti con te qualcuno piu' carino di lui di fisico e di viso?

per quanto riguarda il "gestire" non la vedo una parola che si possa usare in amore...l'idea di che ho della tua storia e' quella di una grande attrazione condita con qualche  frase d'effetto...sei innamorata di quello che vedi...di certo non di quello che ti viene dato,perche' mi pare che non ti da molto...cmq lo capisco...la formula "peggio la tratti piu' appresso ti viene" non e' solo una frase fatta.


----------



## aristocat (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Dovrei disinnamorami di lui per stare bene..che strana la vita...c'è chi cerca l'amore e chi è costratto ad allontanarlo per stare meglio..ho provato ad allontanarmi da lui emotivamente, ho provato anche ad essere piu fredda e distaccata e alla fine mi sono sentita accusare che non ho sentimenti...ragazzi credetemi questa persona non è per niente facile da gestire


E tu lascialo dire...
se ti ama si compenetrerà e capirà quello che provi...
cercherà un punto di dialogo vero
se non lo fa, è un calesse che ti sarai persa....quisquilie rispetto ai treni su cui puoi/potrai saltare :singleeye:
In bocca al lupo e prenditi il tuo tempo... armandoti di pazienza zen che ne avrai bisogno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Dovrei disinnamorami di lui per stare bene..che strana la vita...c'è chi cerca l'amore e chi è costratto ad allontanarlo per stare meglio..ho provato ad allontanarmi da lui emotivamente, ho provato anche ad essere piu fredda e distaccata e alla fine mi sono sentita accusare che non ho sentimenti...ragazzi credetemi questa persona non è per niente facile da gestire


Il tuo ragazzo mi ricorda sempre di più qualcuno che conosco :up:.....
E' incorreggibile, bisogna lasciarlo fare.
Anpi, pensa di avere a che fare con il tempo (meteorologico, intendo!)
Non ha nessun senso prendersela perchè piove...o no?

Quoto Marì.


----------



## anpi (20 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> E tu lascialo dire...
> se ti ama si compenetrerà e capirà quello che provi...
> cercherà un punto di dialogo vero
> se non lo fa, è un calesse che ti sarai persa....quisquilie rispetto ai treni su cui puoi/potrai saltare :singleeye:
> In bocca al lupo e prenditi il tuo tempo... armandoti di pazienza zen che ne avrai bisogno.


Crepi!grazie!si mi sa che mi vado a segnare ad un corso di meditazione...


----------



## anpi (20 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il tuo ragazzo mi ricorda sempre di più qualcuno che conosco :up:.....
> E' incorreggibile, bisogna lasciarlo fare.
> Anpi, pensa di avere a che fare con il tempo (meteorologico, intendo!)
> Non ha nessun senso prendersela perchè piove...o no?
> ...


 
Lasciarlo fare..vabbè..spero che per lo meno sia un pò più accorto la prossima volta...magari se nn vedo niente è meglio anche per me che ne guadagno in salute mentale...Ho un altro dubbio che mi assale (oddio quante paranoie..perdonatemi!!)riguardo le sue ultime prestazioni a letto...mi sembra che faccia l'amore con me per tenermi in un certo senso buona..ma forse è solo una mia paranoia questa volta..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Lasciarlo fare..vabbè..spero che per lo meno sia un pò più accorto la prossima volta...magari se nn vedo niente è meglio anche per me che ne guadagno in salute mentale...Ho un altro dubbio che mi assale (oddio quante paranoie..perdonatemi!!)riguardo le sue ultime prestazioni a letto...mi sembra che faccia l'amore con me per tenermi in un certo senso buona..ma forse è solo una mia paranoia questa volta..


La mia opinione (limitatissima) è che finchè c'è sesso c'è speranza!
Poi è logico che bisogna considerare come è espresso, come viene fatto, se è qualcosa che lui dimostra di desiderare.
Ripeto: si tratta di una mia opinione, da donna che considera fndamentale questo aspetto in un rapporto di coppia.
Qualcuno potrebbe dire che per un uomo è facile farlo anche senza coinvolgimento, ma io penso che alla fine è difficile mentire in quell'ambito, sia per un uomo ch per una donna.
Però tu sei l'unica che può capire se si tratta di una paranoia o di un suo reale atteggiamento.

Ma nel sesso le paranoie non aiutano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Lasciarlo fare..vabbè..spero che per lo meno sia un pò più accorto la prossima volta...magari se nn vedo niente è meglio anche per me che ne guadagno in salute mentale...Ho un altro dubbio che mi assale (oddio quante paranoie..perdonatemi!!)riguardo le sue ultime prestazioni a letto...mi sembra che faccia l'amore con me per tenermi in un certo senso buona..ma forse è solo una mia paranoia questa volta..


 Troppe percezioni negative perché a questo fumo non corrisponda dell'arrosto.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Lasciarlo fare..vabbè..spero che per lo meno sia un pò più accorto la prossima volta...magari se nn vedo niente è meglio anche per me che ne guadagno in salute mentale...Ho un altro dubbio che mi assale (oddio quante paranoie..perdonatemi!!)riguardo le sue ultime prestazioni a letto...mi sembra che faccia l'amore con me per tenermi in un certo senso buona..ma forse è solo una mia paranoia questa volta..


Mi sembrano discorsi assurdi... un conto e' non sapere, non sospettare... altro conto e' infilare la testa sotto la sabbia e far finta che tutto vada bene... mi sembra che tu ti stia regalando un biglietto per un bel viaggio chiamato "nevrosi".

Chiara ti risponde "finche' c'e' sesso c'e' speranza" ... ma speranza de 'che? Pare ovvio a tutti che in una relazione il sesso sia importante, varia giustamente da persona a persona... io ritengo sia fondamentale, ma non mi azzarderei mai a considerarlo un "indicatore" di "solidita' della coppia" e' una grande cazzata... puoi pensare che sia cosi' ma stai solo riducendo il tuo campo visivo.

Questa e' la mia opinione, buona fortuna.


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sembrano discorsi assurdi... un conto e' non sapere, non sospettare... altro conto e' infilare la testa sotto la sabbia e far finta che tutto vada bene... mi sembra che tu ti stia regalando un biglietto per un bel viaggio chiamato "nevrosi".
> 
> Chiara ti risponde "finche' c'e' sesso c'e' speranza" ... ma speranza de 'che? Pare ovvio a tutti che in una relazione il sesso sia importante, varia giustamente da persona a persona... io ritengo sia fondamentale, ma non mi azzarderei mai a considerarlo un "indicatore" di "solidita' della coppia" e' una grande cazzata... puoi pensare che sia cosi' ma stai solo riducendo il tuo campo visivo.
> 
> Questa e' la mia opinione, buona fortuna.


Eh già!


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sembrano discorsi assurdi... un conto e' non sapere, non sospettare... altro conto e' infilare la testa sotto la sabbia e far finta che tutto vada bene... mi sembra che tu ti stia regalando un biglietto per un bel viaggio chiamato "nevrosi".
> 
> Chiara ti risponde "finche' c'e' sesso c'e' speranza" ... ma speranza de 'che? Pare ovvio a tutti che in una relazione il sesso sia importante, varia giustamente da persona a persona... io ritengo sia fondamentale, ma non mi azzarderei mai a considerarlo un "indicatore" di "solidita' della coppia" e' una grande cazzata... puoi pensare che sia cosi' ma stai solo riducendo il tuo campo visivo.
> 
> Questa e' la mia opinione, buona fortuna.


quoto e aggiungo:
il sesso fantastico, senza condivisione di valori e progettualità, è sesso fantastico
non amore 
e nemmeno innamoramento


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Lasciarlo fare..vabbè..spero che per lo meno sia un pò più accorto la prossima volta...magari se nn vedo niente è meglio anche per me che ne guadagno in salute mentale...Ho un altro dubbio che mi assale (oddio quante paranoie..perdonatemi!!)riguardo le sue ultime prestazioni a letto...mi sembra che faccia l'amore con me per tenermi in un certo senso buona..ma forse è solo una mia paranoia questa volta..


Il sesso è una pratica abbastanza schifosa anche quando la si fa da soli, figurarsi quando ci si insozza in due!

Se lo fa una donna per scampare alla solitudine è anche tollerabile...

Se lo fa un uomo per umiliare una donna è anche capibile...

Ma un uomo che lo fa per trattenere una femmina?
Ma che sovvertimento della natura è?

Pura follia!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Il sesso è una pratica abbastanza schifosa anche quando la si fa da soli, figurarsi quando ci si insozza in due!*
> 
> Se lo fa una donna per scampare alla solitudine è anche tollerabile...
> 
> ...


Ma dai non esageriamo:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il sesso è una pratica abbastanza schifosa anche quando la si fa da soli, figurarsi quando ci si insozza in due!
> 
> Se lo fa una donna per scampare alla solitudine è anche tollerabile...
> 
> ...


a parte la giusta considerazione di lettrice D),

il grassetto sottende o suggerisce che il ragazzo di anpi lo faccia per trattenerla
io invece penso che lo faccia per sè
lei o un'altra, sarebbe lo stesso 

anche perchè ha bell'e capito che lei non schioda, nonostante lui si sbatta alquanto per rendersi ostico


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Dovrei disinnamorami di lui per stare bene..che strana la vita...c'è chi cerca l'amore e chi è costratto ad allontanarlo per stare meglio..ho provato ad allontanarmi da lui emotivamente, ho provato anche ad essere piu fredda e distaccata e alla fine mi sono sentita accusare che non ho sentimenti...ragazzi credetemi questa persona non è per niente facile da gestire


Cara!
Anche a me ricordi uno che (penso) di conoscere bene. Vivete assieme. 
Mi pare che qui ci siano due partiti. Quelle del "lascialo" e quelle del "trova l'alternativa". Se lui è simile mio marito: 
1) Si accorge che hai ficcanasato nelle sue robe, ti fa a fettine.
2) Se tu, come me, ti fai una tua vita a prescindere da lui, vedrai come stai bene e diventa lui curioso di te.
3) Fa che non si stanchi di te. Se si stanca, sono guai.

Vivete assieme? Ok. Ma pensa agli enormi vantaggi che puoi avere nel vivere assieme. Per esempio io stamattina l'ho visto seccato da morire, solo perchè tanto per cambiare gli ho detto che venivo al bar a fare colazione con lui. Conte si secca da morire su ste robe. Al bar ha trovato due sue amiche. Lui si è sentito in imbarazzo e ha mandato a quel paese sia me che loro e se n'è andato per i suoi affari. Sempre stamattina l'ho avvisato che oggi pranzo fuori. Pensa Anpi. Tu prova a stargli un po' distante e a guardarlo da lontano. Ne scopri di cose. In fondo lui ti piace no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il sesso è una pratica abbastanza schifosa anche quando la si fa da soli, figurarsi quando ci si insozza in due!
> 
> Se lo fa una donna per scampare alla solitudine è anche tollerabile...
> 
> ...


Fortissimo Rabarbaro.


----------



## anpi (21 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Fortissimo Rabarbaro.


 
Non è che mi deve intrattenere,magari lo fa per dimostrarmi che ancora ci sta..bò...è vero che io quando tradivo il mio ragazzo alla fine mi pesava andare a letto con lui,lo facevo controvoglia e mi veniva da piangere...però non siamo tutti uguali..il mio ragazzo attuale nn so,ormai fatico a capirlo e più che altro il fatto che non ho fiducia in lui mi fa dubitare di qualsiasi cosa...inoltre quotando Astrofilososferica io nn credo che se mi facessi i beati cavoli miei lui si scandalizzerebbe, l'ho detto per me la sua totale fiducia,come lui dice, è per me menefreghismo...e dai non puoi restare impassibile davanti a certe cose che possono destare sospetto!!!nemmeno una battuta, niente!!insomma non siamo mica fratello e sorella..qua mi sembra che l'unica cosa che lo infastidice è il fatto di non poter fare ciò che vuole in pace...ma che devo sentirmi in colpa perchè sono la sua ragazza??


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Non è che mi deve intrattenere,magari lo fa per dimostrarmi che ancora ci sta..bò...è vero che io quando tradivo il mio ragazzo alla fine mi pesava andare a letto con lui,lo facevo controvoglia e mi veniva da piangere...però non siamo tutti uguali..il mio ragazzo attuale nn so,ormai fatico a capirlo e più che altro il fatto che non ho fiducia in lui mi fa dubitare di qualsiasi cosa...inoltre quotando Astrofilososferica io nn credo che se mi facessi i beati cavoli miei lui si scandalizzerebbe, l'ho detto per me la sua totale fiducia,come lui dice, è per me menefreghismo...e dai non puoi restare impassibile davanti a certe cose che possono destare sospetto!!!nemmeno una battuta, niente!!insomma non siamo mica fratello e sorella..qua mi sembra che l'unica cosa che lo infastidice è il fatto di non poter fare ciò che vuole in pace...ma che devo sentirmi in colpa perchè sono la sua ragazza??




Non ci cascare. Ci sono arrivata sai? 
Mio marito è un maestro indiscusso nel far sentire in colpa gli altri eh? E quel che è peggio: lui non sa cosa sia il senso di colpa. Se lui riesce a farti sentire non abbastanza in tutto, sei finita.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Non ci cascare. Ci sono arrivata sai?
> Mio marito è un maestro indiscusso nel far sentire in colpa gli altri eh? E quel che è peggio: lui non sa cosa sia il senso di colpa. *Se lui riesce a farti sentire non abbastanza in tutto, sei finita*.


Straquoto e aggiungo che vale sempre, non solo nelle relazioni.


----------



## anpi (21 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Non ci cascare. Ci sono arrivata sai?
> Mio marito è un maestro indiscusso nel far sentire in colpa gli altri eh? E quel che è peggio: lui non sa cosa sia il senso di colpa. Se lui riesce a farti sentire non abbastanza in tutto, sei finita.


 
in che senso sono finita?non ho piu speranze??


----------



## aristocat (21 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> in che senso sono finita?non ho piu speranze??


Penso che volesse dire: che fa di tutto per ferire poco a poco il tuo amor proprio e la tua autostima :nuke:


----------



## anpi (21 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Penso che volesse dire: che fa di tutto per ferire poco a poco il tuo amor proprio e la tua autostima :nuke:


 
proprio quello che nn mi serve...


----------



## Daniele (22 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> proprio quello che nn mi serve...


Perchè? Allorta reputi il suo darti fiducia come menefreghismo...ed è una dimensione tutta tua soggettiva, te ne rendi conto? Non eri felice con uno geloso, adesso non sei felice con uno che ti da fiducia (solitamente si da fiducia di chi si stima), spiegami come potrebbe con il tempo stimarti se ti fai viaggi pindarici sul suo fottersene di te e via dicendo.
Ti dico la cosa migliore? Se si sciroppa una persona come te nonostante possa avere tante belle pulzelle deve essere davvero interessato, magari è diverso da come vorresti un uomo e sinceramente le tue basi per come stai con lui sono debolucce (l'aspetto fisico, daiii conta fin che conta poi non basta), se ci stai male lascialo, lui si ssta già spaccando la schiena a sopportare una lagnona come te.
Mi ricordi la mia prima ex, con il tuo medesimo atteggiamento, nulla andava bene, prima del tradimento ero un bravo ragazzo forse troppo poco geloso e buono...2 anni dopo mi ha dipinto come un bastardo geloso che non voleva che si incontrasse con il suo caro amico che poi si è bombata (sempre soggettivamente, perchè io non dicevo e non facevo nulla sai?) tu sei una che se la racconta, sei una che si giustifica benissimo ed alla fine lui sarà sempre inadeguato a te, ma la verità è che voi non siete una coppia assortita bene e devi ammetterlo pure te per capire cosa fare.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè? Allorta reputi il suo darti fiducia come menefreghismo...ed è una dimensione tutta tua soggettiva, te ne rendi conto? Non eri felice con uno geloso, adesso non sei felice con uno che ti da fiducia (solitamente si da fiducia di chi si stima), spiegami come potrebbe con il tempo stimarti se ti fai viaggi pindarici sul suo fottersene di te e via dicendo.
> Ti dico la cosa migliore? Se si sciroppa una persona come te nonostante possa avere tante belle pulzelle deve essere davvero interessato, magari è diverso da come vorresti un uomo e sinceramente le tue basi per come stai con lui sono debolucce (l'aspetto fisico, daiii conta fin che conta poi non basta), se ci stai male lascialo, lui si ssta già spaccando la schiena a sopportare una lagnona come te.
> benissimo ed alla fine lui sarà sempre inadeguato a te, ma la verità è che voi non siete una coppia assortita bene e devi ammetterlo pure te per capire cosa fare.


Ho tagliato solo i tuoi giudizi ad anpi.
Per il resto hai detto cose vere e interessanti.
Vedi anpi, sei tu che permetti a lui di trattarti così.
Vero anch'io sono una lagnona. 
Vero lui è inadeguato a me.
Cosa fare?
Perchè io devo tentare di essere ciò che lui vorrebbe che fossi?
Io sono io.

Ehi mica mi ha aiutato dietro le ciliege eh?
Gli ho detto, dai stai qua, coniugi, coniugi.
Ha detto che aveva un improvviso impegno al bar e se n'è andato.

Anpi cosa fare? Trattare.
Sono quindici anni che tratto con lui, e basta che lui pensi che la trattativa sia un buon affare e tutto corre liscio. Non metterlo mai in o mangiare sta minestre o saltare la finestre. Troppo rischioso: provato dolorosamente sulla mia pelle. Puoi anche lasciarlo sai? Mica è detto che lui se ne accorga però. Anpi ma come vorresti tu un compagno ideale?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2010)

anpi,
però chiediti anche: 
stare con un uomo che, se te ne vai, forse non se ne accorge, è il tipo di rapporto che vuoi portare avanti?

io per esempio non ci starei
astro dice che a lei va bene così
e tu?

(però pensaci bene, la vita è tua)


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

Io non capiro' mai perche' rompersi cosi' pesantemente le palle quando manco si e' sposati con figli...mah!


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non capiro' mai perche' rompersi cosi' pesantemente le palle quando manco si e' sposati con figli...mah!


 
manco io,
e trovo pure immorale consigliarlo,
ma lei, alcuni post fa, sembrava aderire alla tesi dell'immolarsi a un grande amore

sono scelte
solo che se si fa una scelta, io ritengo che dopo non ci si debba lamentare delle conseguenze


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anpi,
> però chiediti anche:
> stare con un uomo che, se te ne vai, forse non se ne accorge, è il tipo di rapporto che vuoi portare avanti?
> 
> ...


Tu sei tu.
Hai fatto delle scelte che sono andate bene per te.
Non possono essere "imposte" e nemmeno "proposte" ad altre.
Rettifico: se me ne vado, lui dice solo: Ok fai pure, torna quando ti pare, la porta è sempre aperta.
Certo che a me va ben così: nessuno dei due, avverte più quel sacrificio di dover far andare bene le cose a tutti i costi. Ora almeno siamo in un contesto più vero e sincero e nessuno prende in giro l'altro.
Ripeto: se facciamo vite parallele stiamo bene.
Se ci avviciniamo cominciamo a star male.
Ma non mi sono mai sacrificata per lui.
Lui non me lo ha mai chiesto. E soprattutto mai imposto. Nessuno dei due ama quel concetto a me tocca questo perchè son la donna a te tocca quello perchè sei l'uomo. Poi Amore mio: non si può chiedere ad una persona proprio quello che non può dare. Figuriamoci esigerlo o pretenderlo. é sciocco e inutile. Ogni albero dà i suoi frutti.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Tu sei tu.
> Hai fatto delle scelte che sono andate bene per te.
> .................


è esattamente quello che sostengo
pe me come per te
ho fatto apposta il mio e il tuo esempio, come 2 scelte estremamente diverse, chiedendo ad anpi cosa vuole lei
spero che anpi ne abbia colto il senso
solo lei può sapere cosa vuole da un rapporto



astrofilososferica ha detto:


> ........... non si può chiedere ad una persona proprio quello che non può dare. Figuriamoci esigerlo o pretenderlo. é sciocco e inutile. Ogni albero dà i suoi frutti.


senz'altro
ma si può ben decidere che quel che quella persona non può dare è per noi essenziale e quindi ... aria ... out of the balls (libera traduzione:carneval 

ci son talmente tanti pesci nel mare


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

Ma certo che ogni albero da i suoi frutti, ma perche' dovrei farmi piacere le pere se mi fanno schifo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ho tagliato solo i tuoi giudizi ad anpi.
> Per il resto hai detto cose vere e interessanti.
> Vedi anpi, sei tu che permetti a lui di trattarti così.
> Vero anch'io sono una lagnona.
> ...


 Non è che si capisca proprio bene...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma certo che *ogni albero da i suoi frutti, ma perche' dovrei farmi piacere le pere se mi fanno schifo*?


Mirabile sintesi!

Mi permetto di aggiungere *...anche se l'albero ha un gran fusto!*


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mirabile sintesi!
> 
> Mi permetto di aggiungere *...anche se l'albero ha un gran fusto!*


Ma anche se facesse le pere piu' buone del mondo e a me facessero schifo... perche' dovrei resistere (verbo orrendo in questi casi), farmi violenza e mangiare le pere? Per vedere l'albero crescere felice mentre io vomito mangiando pere? O andare la sera in segreto a mangiare le mele da un altro albero... Ma quando mai!

E non e' vero che se non mangio pere poi corro il rischio di non mangiare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche se facesse le pere piu' buone del mondo e a me facessero schifo... perche' dovrei resistere (verbo orrendo in questi casi), farmi violenza e mangiare le pere? Per vedere l'albero crescere felice mentre io vomito mangiando pere? O andare la sera in segreto a mangiare le mele da un altro albero... Ma quando mai!
> 
> E non e' vero che se non mangio pere poi corro il rischio di non mangiare.


 :up:

...anche se quelle pere non è che piacciano a molte...


----------



## anpi (22 Giugno 2010)

ok, proviamo a fare le vite parallele...ok mi voglio autoconvincere che siano tutte pippe mentali e che sono io la lagnona e poveraccio lui mi deve sopportare...si,devo decisamente iniziare a prendermi molta più cura di me stessa!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ok, proviamo a fare le vite parallele...ok mi voglio autoconvincere che siano tutte pippe mentali e che sono io la lagnona e poveraccio lui mi deve sopportare...si,devo decisamente iniziare a prendermi molta più cura di me stessa!


Si ti prego. Senti pensavo che sarei riuscita ad impormi con lui. 
Impossibile. Non ti autoconvincere, caso mai è lui che ti farà sembrare che sono tutte pippe mentali. Prenditi cura di me stessa. Io l'ho fatto e ora mi sento come una tartaruga. Lui può passare sopra di me anche con i TIR, ma non schiaccia il mio io.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> ok, proviamo a fare le vite parallele...ok mi voglio autoconvincere che siano tutte pippe mentali e che sono io la lagnona e poveraccio lui mi deve sopportare...si,devo decisamente iniziare a prendermi molta più cura di me stessa!


Anpi, svita il tappo del barattolo in cui tieni il tuo cervello in salamoia e riinseriscilo nel cranio!

Senza contratti firmati, senza figli, senza debiti sul groppone...chi te lo fa  fare di ripiegare su una soluzione che farebbe fatica a mandare giù una vecchia coniglia infibulata?

Convivere con uno e andare a dare aria alla petunia mentre lui va a frizionare ippopotame rende lui un uomo normale e te una sgallettata!

Scamiciare mentule farlocche e formaggiose non è la chiave della felicità!

Riempirti di prostate succose e laide di altrui scozoneri non significa prenderti cura di te stessa!

Tollerare lui, novello fringuello con l'orpello in trastullo, non ti lascerà più felice...

Amalo come si deve o amati come dovresti!


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anpi, svita il tappo del barattolo in cui tieni il tuo cervello in salamoia e riinseriscilo nel cranio!
> 
> Senza contratti firmati, senza figli, senza debiti sul groppone...chi te lo fa fare di ripiegare su una soluzione che farebbe fatica a mandare giù una vecchia coniglia infibulata?
> 
> ...


 
ma se lei è contenta così .....

comunque, 
io (per me stessa) concordo con te

invero 
non credo che nemmeno gli elementi evidenziati in rosso possano tamponare una visione progettuale incompatibile

il verde mi ha cappottato dal ridere

il grassetto lo quoto ululando


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se lei è contenta così .....
> 
> comunque,
> io (per me stessa) concordo con te
> ...


 Mi accodo.


----------



## Consapevole (23 Giugno 2010)

mmhhhhh....io dico di lasciargli sbattere la testa per bene contro sto muro di marmo...quando gli ematomi saranno talmente grandi che non riuscira' piu' nemmeno a vedere dove dar capocciate...forse iniziera' a capire cosa vuole davvero


----------



## anpi (23 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anpi, svita il tappo del barattolo in cui tieni il tuo cervello in salamoia e riinseriscilo nel cranio!
> 
> Senza contratti firmati, senza figli, senza debiti sul groppone...chi te lo fa fare di ripiegare su una soluzione che farebbe fatica a mandare giù una vecchia coniglia infibulata?
> 
> ...


Non ho mica detto che prendermi cura di me vuol dire 'andare a dare aria alla petunia'!!! io voglio andare avanti e vedere cosa succede, voglio capire,capire e capire fino a che punto si può spingere lui e fino a che punto posso spingermi io!!!io non voglio arrendermi cosi...io devo conoscere chi ho accanto perchè forse ancora non l'ho conosciuto, perchè se voglio ancora continuare la storia e provare a dargli fiducia vorrei avere dei riscontri positivi da lui...è questo quello che mi aspetto...


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Non ho mica detto che prendermi cura di me vuol dire 'andare a dare aria alla petunia'!!! io voglio andare avanti e vedere cosa succede, voglio capire,capire e capire fino a che punto si può spingere lui e fino a che punto posso spingermi io!!!io non voglio arrendermi cosi...io devo conoscere chi ho accanto perchè forse ancora non l'ho conosciuto, perchè se voglio ancora continuare la storia e provare a dargli fiducia vorrei avere dei riscontri positivi da lui...è questo quello che mi aspetto...


Se vuoi trovare i tuoi limiti, potresti testare anche qual è il numero massimo di hamburger che puoi ingoiare senza esplodere, il numero minimo di spaghetti bolliti con i quali fare bungee jumping senza sfracellarti o la quantità di atropina che riesci a tollerare prima che ti si fermi il cuore...

Sarebbero tutte pratiche lecite, ovvio, ma dannose...

Certo che se vuoi trasformare la tua odierna esistenza in quella di uno degli animaletti dell'isola del dott. Monroe, tipo la scimmia con 7 chiappe, anche se non verrai pubblicata su Sience, non sarai del tutto inutile...

Faciamus experimentum in corpore vili!


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

Consapevole ha detto:


> mmhhhhh....io dico di lasciargli sbattere la testa per bene contro sto muro di marmo...quando gli ematomi saranno talmente grandi che non riuscira' piu' nemmeno a vedere dove dar capocciate...forse iniziera' a capire cosa vuole davvero


A me è successa una cosa simile...ricordate quando al principio mi dicevate di archiviare, di fare i sacchi della spazzatura di Persa? io volevo sapere e sapere e sapere.... volevo - pur sapendo quanto mi sarei umiliata - arrivare al nocciolo delle bassezze che lui mi aveva fatto dietro, mi avete detto, mi aveva giurato... solo così dal giorno alla notte, in manco 48 ore son stata convinta di non desiderarlopiù perchè per me aveva perso le sembianze di essere umano - per quanto imperfetto - e acquistato quelle di un Pinocchio/PeterPan/Barbablù/coniglio mannaro...e non si stiam un bugiardo sessuomane, egoista, egocentrato a quei livelli... Forse a lei non serve sapere e sentirsi dire ciò che in realtà sa già...forse a lei interessa sporcarsi di spazzatura fin al punto di non stimrlo più comepersona, di non vederlo manco più come esesre umano ma solo come membro sessuale che cammina e respira autonomamente (datosi che tutta la vita di lui girà sul come procacciarsi la propria identità grazie alle donne che riesce a frequentare e da cui riesce a ricevere attestati di interesse!)....

Io credo che lei faccia meglio ad archiviare qui, chè se io avessi avuto la forza di "vedere ciò che guardavo" prima non avrei perso 8 lunghi anni, ma forse a lei serve di arrivare al punto di non ritorno, al punto in cui non stimerà più manco l'orlo dei pantaloni dle suo compagno... solo allora riuiscirà a liberarsene definitivamente e alla svelta....

Però se così fai cara amica non devi lamentarti....apri gli occhi e le orecchie e cadi nel vortice di ciò che magari starai per scoprire...allora torna a lamentarti e noi ti aiuteremo a tirarti su....


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A me è successa una cosa simile...ricordate quando al principio mi dicevate di archiviare, di fare i sacchi della spazzatura di Persa? io volevo sapere e sapere e sapere.... volevo - pur sapendo quanto mi sarei umiliata - arrivare al nocciolo delle bassezze che lui mi aveva fatto dietro, mi avete detto, mi aveva giurato... solo così dal giorno alla notte, in manco 48 ore son stata convinta di non desiderarlopiù perchè per me aveva perso le sembianze di essere umano - per quanto imperfetto - e acquistato quelle di un Pinocchio/PeterPan/Barbablù/coniglio mannaro...e non si stiam un bugiardo sessuomane, egoista, egocentrato a quei livelli... Forse a lei non serve sapere e sentirsi dire ciò che in realtà sa già...forse a lei interessa sporcarsi di spazzatura fin al punto di non stimrlo più comepersona, di non vederlo manco più come esesre umano ma solo come membro sessuale che cammina e respira autonomamente (datosi che tutta la vita di lui girà sul come procacciarsi la propria identità grazie alle donne che riesce a frequentare e da cui riesce a ricevere attestati di interesse!)....
> 
> Io credo che lei faccia meglio ad archiviare qui, chè se io avessi avuto la forza di "vedere ciò che guardavo" prima non avrei perso 8 lunghi anni, ma forse a lei serve di arrivare al punto di non ritorno, al punto in cui non stimerà più manco l'orlo dei pantaloni dle suo compagno... solo allora riuiscirà a liberarsene definitivamente e alla svelta....
> 
> Però se così fai cara amica non devi lamentarti....apri gli occhi e le orecchie e cadi nel vortice di ciò che magari starai per scoprire...allora torna a lamentarti e noi ti aiuteremo a tirarti su....


 
poesse ....

ma dalle risposte che dava ad astro io ho capito una cosa diversa


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A me è successa una cosa simile...ricordate quando al principio mi dicevate di archiviare, di fare i sacchi della spazzatura di Persa? io volevo sapere e sapere e sapere.... volevo - pur sapendo quanto mi sarei umiliata - arrivare al nocciolo delle bassezze che lui mi aveva fatto dietro, mi avete detto, mi aveva giurato... solo così dal giorno alla notte, in manco 48 ore son stata convinta di non desiderarlopiù perchè per me aveva perso le sembianze di essere umano - per quanto imperfetto - e acquistato quelle di un Pinocchio/PeterPan/Barbablù/coniglio mannaro...e non si stiam un bugiardo sessuomane, egoista, egocentrato a quei livelli... Forse a lei non serve sapere e sentirsi dire ciò che in realtà sa già...forse a lei interessa sporcarsi di spazzatura fin al punto di non stimrlo più comepersona, di non vederlo manco più come esesre umano ma solo come membro sessuale che cammina e respira autonomamente (datosi che tutta la vita di lui girà sul come procacciarsi la propria identità grazie alle donne che riesce a frequentare e da cui riesce a ricevere attestati di interesse!)....
> 
> Io credo che lei faccia meglio ad archiviare qui, chè se io avessi avuto la forza di "vedere ciò che guardavo" prima non avrei perso 8 lunghi anni, *ma forse a lei serve di arrivare al punto di non ritorno, al punto in cui non stimerà più manco l'orlo dei pantaloni dle suo compagno... solo allora riuiscirà a liberarsene definitivamente e alla svelta...*.
> 
> Però se così fai cara amica non devi lamentarti....apri gli occhi e le orecchie e cadi nel vortice di ciò che magari starai per scoprire...allora torna a lamentarti e noi ti aiuteremo a tirarti su....


Certe volte lo fa, hai ragione.

Pero' un conto e' dire... vabe' vediamo fino a che punto riesco a ingoiare veleno prima di immunizzarmi, che e' quello che dici tu e ci puo' anche stare

Altro conto e' quello di farcelo piacere il veleno


----------



## Micia (24 Giugno 2010)

*Tinke*



tinkerbell ha detto:


> A me è successa una cosa simile...ricordate quando al principio mi dicevate di archiviare, di fare i sacchi della spazzatura di Persa? io volevo sapere e sapere e sapere.... volevo - pur sapendo quanto mi sarei umiliata - arrivare al nocciolo delle bassezze che lui mi aveva fatto dietro, mi avete detto, mi aveva giurato... solo così dal giorno alla notte, in manco 48 ore son stata convinta di non desiderarlopiù perchè per me aveva perso le sembianze di essere umano - per quanto imperfetto - e acquistato quelle di un Pinocchio/PeterPan/Barbablù/coniglio mannaro...e non si stiam un bugiardo sessuomane, egoista, egocentrato a quei livelli... Forse a lei non serve sapere e sentirsi dire ciò che in realtà sa già...forse a lei interessa sporcarsi di spazzatura fin al punto di non stimrlo più comepersona, di non vederlo manco più come esesre umano ma solo come membro sessuale che cammina e respira autonomamente (datosi che tutta la vita di lui girà sul come procacciarsi la propria identità grazie alle donne che riesce a frequentare e da cui riesce a ricevere attestati di interesse!)....
> 
> Io credo che lei faccia meglio ad archiviare qui, chè se io avessi avuto la forza di "vedere ciò che guardavo" prima non avrei perso 8 lunghi anni, ma forse a lei serve di arrivare al punto di non ritorno, al punto in cui non stimerà più manco l'orlo dei pantaloni dle suo compagno... solo allora riuiscirà a liberarsene definitivamente e alla svelta....
> 
> Però se così fai cara amica non devi lamentarti....apri gli occhi e le orecchie e cadi nel vortice di ciò che magari starai per scoprire...allora torna a lamentarti e noi ti aiuteremo a tirarti su....


 
concordo.


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> poesse ....
> 
> ma dalle risposte che dava ad astro io ho capito una cosa diversa


Si, veramente anche io...tanto è vero che finora questa eventualità non la avevo paventata...ma visto che "intuzza" come si dice a Roma, allora non ho capito cosa vuole sentirsi rispondere....forse come me in una certa fase vuol fare le tre scimmiette fino ad arrivare ad avere la visione di King Kong e poi riprendersi la vita in mano...

Non capisco cosa cerca... ha anche lei (come avevo io) tutto davanti a sè...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

...di sentirsi pronta ad affrontare un'altra vita.

Non è la sola.
E non si fidano di chi dice che ne ricaveranno forza, autostima e un'euforica sensazione di libertà...


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...di sentirsi pronta ad affrontare un'altra vita.
> 
> Non è la sola.
> E non si fidano di chi dice che ne ricaveranno* forza*, *autostima* e un'*euforica sensazione di libertà*...


Quoto e confermo per esperienza vissuta....ma metterei l'euforica sensazione di libertà al I posto.... ti parrebbe poco svegliarti al mattino col sorriso sulle labbra anche se hai perso 8 anni di vita e non sei più una adolescente!!!


----------



## anpi (25 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A me è successa una cosa simile...ricordate quando al principio mi dicevate di archiviare, di fare i sacchi della spazzatura di Persa? io volevo sapere e sapere e sapere.... volevo - pur sapendo quanto mi sarei umiliata - arrivare al nocciolo delle bassezze che lui mi aveva fatto dietro, mi avete detto, mi aveva giurato... solo così dal giorno alla notte, in manco 48 ore son stata convinta di non desiderarlopiù perchè per me aveva perso le sembianze di essere umano - per quanto imperfetto - e acquistato quelle di un Pinocchio/PeterPan/Barbablù/coniglio mannaro...e non si stiam un bugiardo sessuomane, egoista, egocentrato a quei livelli... Forse a lei non serve sapere e sentirsi dire ciò che in realtà sa già...forse a lei interessa sporcarsi di spazzatura fin al punto di non stimrlo più comepersona, di non vederlo manco più come esesre umano ma solo come membro sessuale che cammina e respira autonomamente (datosi che tutta la vita di lui girà sul come procacciarsi la propria identità grazie alle donne che riesce a frequentare e da cui riesce a ricevere attestati di interesse!)....
> 
> Io credo che lei faccia meglio ad archiviare qui, chè se io avessi avuto la forza di "vedere ciò che guardavo" prima non avrei perso 8 lunghi anni, ma forse a lei serve di arrivare al punto di non ritorno, al punto in cui non stimerà più manco l'orlo dei pantaloni dle suo compagno... solo allora riuiscirà a liberarsene definitivamente e alla svelta....
> 
> Però se così fai cara amica non devi lamentarti....apri gli occhi e le orecchie e cadi nel vortice di ciò che magari starai per scoprire...allora torna a lamentarti e noi ti aiuteremo a tirarti su....


 
Cara Tinkerbell, hai reso perfettamente l'idea di ciò che intendo fare...ho bisogno di vedere la monnezza per poter dire ok questo è un uomo che non vale nulla...forse sbaglio, forse faccio bene, non so..al momento tutto tace...sembra che le cose siano tornate al loro posto..sembra...di lei non trovo nessuna traccia per ora..e poi inizio a pensare ' e se capitasse una cosa del genere a me?'...non è detto che mi comporterei diversamente..


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

anpi ha detto:


> Cara Tinkerbell, hai reso perfettamente l'idea di ciò che intendo fare...ho bisogno di vedere la monnezza per poter dire ok questo è un uomo che non vale nulla...*forse sbaglio, forse faccio bene,* non so..al momento tutto tace...sembra che le cose siano tornate al loro posto..sembra...di lei non trovo nessuna traccia per ora..e poi inizio a pensare ' e se capitasse una cosa del genere a me?'...non è detto che mi comporterei diversamente..


Per esperienza vissuta ti dico a posteriori che sbagli perchè tanto perderai solo tempo prezioso e lacrime...... però se ti servirà a codesto intento il rovistar nella spazzatura allora ti dico che per me è stato taumaturgico...allontanare da se stessi 8 anni di vita in pochi momenti, cioè non dimenticare il dolore ma la persona, esser certi che non saresti mai ricaduta nè con lui nè con altri individui simili, esser certi che volendo tu altro non vedi perchè doverti accontentare....


----------



## anpi (27 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Per esperienza vissuta ti dico a posteriori che sbagli perchè tanto perderai solo tempo prezioso e lacrime...... però se ti servirà a codesto intento il rovistar nella spazzatura allora ti dico che per me è stato taumaturgico...allontanare da se stessi 8 anni di vita in pochi momenti, cioè non dimenticare il dolore ma la persona, esser certi che non saresti mai ricaduta nè con lui nè con altri individui simili, esser certi che volendo tu altro non vedi perchè doverti accontentare....


 
Non mi sembra il caso di buttare al vento tutto per un sospetto, per questo voglio aspettare..di sicuro credo che da parte sua sia stata una mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti e di sicuro ha rotto qualcosa tra di noi perchè facendo cosi mi ha ferita e mi ha fatto stare male. Mi sento ancora molto confusa comunque..non ho ripreso più l'argomento con lui per ora per quieto vivere.


----------

